# Evolution-resurrection of Slava Amphibian Sadko - another watch.ru limited project - second topic



## sorcer

*(A note from the moderating team: this is not a Watchuseek authorised project.)*

Hello comrades!

First topic was closed due to misbehaviour of one member, which is a great shame. I would appreciate if you could behave properly, so that the topic will not be closed again.

First topic is here - Evolution-resurrection of Slava Amphibian Sadko -...

I would like to draw your attention to the following fact.

During the chase for 3d drawings of the movement, our organisers on watch.ru were contacted by a person, who claimed that he applied to register a trademark 'Sadko' in Russia. While it is difficult to understand the legal nature of his claim, he threatened to bring a criminal complaint in case we are going to print Sadko anywhere on the watch.

We are currently discussing this internally but it is highly possible we will continue with the project, however we may do it without Sadko inscription.

Do let your thoughts here.


----------



## stevarad

"Sadko (+year of first production) homage" would be legaly ok for example in most legal systems. 

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Odessa200

I had proposed there to use Содко or Сотко. This character is from ancient Russian fairytales and spelling can be quite different. It is believed that the prototype of this character was called 
«Содко Сытинець» or «Сотко Сытиничь». 

Anyway, lets see what happens. If you are part of this project, go and cast your vote to continue it. 

Cheers


----------



## sorcer

*UPDATE*

After discussions here is what has been decided. Dials will be made with holes, which will be used to attach a plate with the name. There will also be a spare blank plate, so it can easily be inscribed with anything you want and swaped.


----------



## Odessa200

sorcer said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> After discussions here is what has been decided. Dials will be made with holes, which will be used to attach a plate with the name. There will also be a spare blank plate, so it can easily be inscribed with anything you want and swaped.


I do not think it is decided yet (cause many people will object getting a watch that will require finishing up). But yes, this is one of the proposals. I would rather get a dial w/o a name and no holes so it can be used as is.


----------



## tokareva

I think it's ridiculous that somebody threatens to sue for items made personal consumption. I say make the Sadko dial and let him try to claim damages. What damages? No lawyer would take such a stupid case.


----------



## miroman

Hi all,

If I understood right, there was a meeting with represents of 2MChZ, to discuss the project.
As a result, the technical drawings necessary were given to the project.
Also a problem with the name was solved, 2MChZ permits use of "Sadko".

If I didn't understand right, maybe somebody from our Russian-speaking forum members will be more specific.

Regards, Miro.


----------



## Odessa200

miroman said:


> Hi all,
> 
> If I understood right, there was a meeting with represents of 2MChZ, to discuss the project.
> As a result, the technical drawings necessary were given to the project.
> Also a problem with the name was solved, 2MChZ permits use of "Sadko".
> 
> If I didn't understand right, maybe somebody from our Russian-speaking forum members will be more specific.
> 
> Regards, Miro.


You got it. Basically parties had reached a positive agreement. The project will continue as before. Hopefully this was the last hurdle in the process and soon we will have our watches.

Btw, 2mchz Slava is also considering a remake of Sadko of some sort so there will be one more alternative for us to consider when it becomes available.


----------



## tokareva

Great news comrades, thanks to you all for the updates.


----------



## sorcer

Hello gents!

Don't worry, the project is still alive and running. We have received 3D drawings from the factory. I tried my best to translate the description but do let me know if anything does not make sense.

I attach a PDF file of all the drawings.

View attachment Scheme.pdf


----------



## skipvel

sorcer said:


> Hello gents!
> 
> Don't worry, the project is still alive and running. We have received 3D drawings from the factory. I tried my best to translate the description but do let me know if anything does not make sense.
> 
> I attach a PDF file of all the drawings.
> 
> View attachment 14695847


Thank you for the update. I never thought about the engineering that goes into something as simple as a case.


----------



## Victorv

sorcer said:


> Hello gents!
> 
> Don't worry, the project is still alive and running. We have received 3D drawings from the factory. I tried my best to translate the description but do let me know if anything does not make sense.
> 
> I attach a PDF file of all the drawings.
> 
> View attachment 14695847


Hello Sorcer

It's possible to join the project? How is the estimate cost of the watch?


----------



## stevarad

Yes, I would also want to join if it is possible...

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## calote

Looks promising! Thanks a lot comrade!


----------



## sorcer

AN IMPORTANT NOTE: Guys, we would need the next tranche to be paid for the watch in order to start the process.For those who paid the deposit, the amount is $180.For those who has not paid anything, the amount is $280. This is the estimated price of the watch.Paypal address is [email protected]When paying ALWAYS include your nick and number in the comments section.And once again, it is very important that you transfer the money via paypal as 'family&friends' in USD currency.I believe it is still possible to join the project. Pick up the number you desire from here - https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1yqHOf5aErK_E3U5XgCKjs-4fZahVE1VzW9Km48vJfVw/edit#gid=0 and leave the msg in this thread.


----------



## miroman

sorcer said:


> AN IMPORTANT NOTE: Guys, we would need the next tranche to be paid for the watch in order to start the process.For those who paid the deposit, the amount is $180.For those who has not paid anything, the amount is $280. This is the estimated price of the watch.Paypal address is [email protected]When paying ALWAYS include your nick and number in the comments section.And once again, it is very important that you transfer the money via paypal as 'family&friends' in USD currency.I believe it is still possible to join the project. Pick up the number you desire from here - https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1yqHOf5aErK_E3U5XgCKjs-4fZahVE1VzW9Km48vJfVw/edit#gid=0 and leave the msg in this thread.


$180 sent.


----------



## Zany4

I will send payment next week by 20/12 at the latest.


----------



## OrangeOrange

So we are using a regular mineral crystal instead of the acrylic crystal? And the whole case is being manufactured in China?


----------



## krishnapur

$180 sent. Thanks again.


----------



## XsiOn

180$ sent! Looking forward


----------



## Chascomm

It is not really necessary to report your payments on this thread. This forum is not the one who is hosting this project.


----------



## sorcer

OrangeOrange said:


> So we are using a regular mineral crystal instead of the acrylic crystal? And the whole case is being manufactured in China?


It will be a mineral K1 or K2 crystal.


----------



## tokareva

It seems very unfortunate that a different lens material will be used, when there has been so much attention to detail on creating an exact replica of the original.


----------



## Odessa200

tokareva said:


> It seems very unfortunate that a different lens material will be used, when there has been so much attention to detail on creating an exact replica of the original.


Personally I do not mind a different material for the lens. I am sure it will be a different material for the body as well. It will be some kind of Chinese steel and not a Soviet made. Probably parameters of that steel will be different.


----------



## tokareva

Odessa200 said:


> Personally I do not mind a different material for the lens. I am sure it will be a different material for the body as well. It will be some kind of Chinese steel and not a Soviet made. Probably parameters of that steel will be different.


Well, that is a good point. It should still be a very special piece regardless, and more unique than almost any other watch.

I'm having some fairly large expenses lately and the timing to pay for the watch is terrible , but I had to get it when I looked at the pictures of the real version.


----------



## skipvel

>>I'm having some fairly large expenses lately and the timing to pay for the watch is terrible , but I had to get it when I looked at the pictures of the real version.

Yes it's a terrible time to want money; I think that the Electronica project also wants money soon.
Just sent my $280. to Sadko. Guess the kids can get presents next year.


----------



## tokareva

Comrades, I found a fairly interesting article about Sadko here.

https://kingowatch.livejournal.com/84954.html

Apparently the seller describes the watch as blued steel. It does show pitting on the back of the case. Is it possible that the watch is not stainless?


----------



## Odessa200

Thanks for sharing. Maybe someone blackened one. Or 2 variations were made. But the last photo shows steel color as far as I see.


----------



## Kotsov

sorcer said:


> Hello comrades!
> 
> First topic was closed due to misbehaviour of one member, which is a great shame. I would appreciate if you could behave properly, so that the topic will not be closed again.
> 
> First topic is here - https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/evol...another-watch-ru-limited-project-4799485.html
> 
> I would like to draw your attention to the following fact.
> 
> During the chase for 3d drawings of the movement, our organisers on watch.ru were contacted by a person, who claimed that he applied to register a trademark 'Sadko' in Russia. While it is difficult to understand the legal nature of his claim, he threatened to bring a criminal complaint in case we are going to print Sadko anywhere on the watch.
> 
> We are currently discussing this internally but it is highly possible we will continue with the project, however we may do it without Sadko inscription.
> 
> Do let your thoughts here.


I think you are talking about me. Bumping a thread isn't really bad behaviour on most sites.

Not a nice place here tbh.


----------



## Kotsov

Paid for both. Great to see this going ahead.


----------



## Eric M

Paid up in full. Glad to see some forward progress. Anyone have an idea when we expect to see prototypes/finished watches?

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zany4

Eric M said:


> Paid up in full. Glad to see some forward progress. Anyone have an idea when we expect to see prototypes/finished watches?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS998 using Tapatalk


From the Russian forum, I think a final prototype is due January or February. Not sure when the finished watches are due to ship.


----------



## calote

Done! Thank you comrade


----------



## lollo1979

Comrade a question.
I have already paid my watch.

Is it possible to buy a second one for one of my friends?

Inviato dal mio SM-A505FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Odessa200

lollo1979 said:


> Comrade a question.
> I have already paid my watch.
> 
> Is it possible to buy a second one for one of my friends?
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-A505FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Yes, there are plenty open spots on the project. Buy as many as you wish and you wallet allows.


----------



## Kotsov

Zany4 said:


> From the Russian forum, I think a final prototype is due January or February. Not sure when the finished watches are due to ship.


If that's the case that is a great update.


----------



## ale9191

Just paid


----------



## tokareva

Odessa200 said:


> Yes, there are plenty open spots on the project. Buy as many as you wish and you wallet allows.


I'm a little surprised there aren't a lot more interested in this one. Especially because they are working with the original dimensions. It should be the closest thing ever to an original Sadko. I wish they could somehow make them from old Soviet era steel, or at least Russian steel though.


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> I'm a little surprised there aren't a lot more interested in this one. Especially because they are working with the original dimensions. It should be the closest thing ever to an original Sadko. I wish they could somehow make them from old Soviet era steel, or at least Russian steel though.


I'm more than a little surprised that it hasn't received more interest. It's a distinctive looking watch.

All the better for me is that it is made with modern materials.


----------



## Odessa200

Kotsov said:


> tokareva said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a little surprised there aren't a lot more interested in this one. Especially because they are working with the original dimensions. It should be the closest thing ever to an original Sadko. I wish they could somehow make them from old Soviet era steel, or at least Russian steel though.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm more than a little surprised that it hasn't received more interest. It's a distinctive looking watch.
> 
> All the better for me is that it is made with modern materials.
Click to expand...

Agree. Especially given that the original is pretty much impossible to get. People go for remakes of watches, although good, but still available in original make. But this is the free world and market. People select what they want. I wish we could scale down the number of watches that will be made close to the number Of the project participants hence increasing the future value of the watch. Other than that I have no complains.


----------



## calote

I might get a second one. I trust it will be a successful project and a very desired piece.

Enviado dende o meu MYA-L41 usando Tapatalk


----------



## RFollia

These are SO GOOD news!
Дед Мороз принёс подарок! Santa brough me the present in form of sadko!
C новым Годом! Happy New Year, Comrades!


----------



## RFollia

Sent, оплата сделана

thanks again
с новым годом всем!Happpy New Year to everyone!


----------



## PolishX

Can I still get in on this ?


----------



## Eric M

PolishX said:


> Price ?


I think the total price is around $280US

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Tapatalk


----------



## Odessa200

PolishX said:


> Can I still get in on this ?


Yes you can. Look at the post #15. Check for a free number, post here saying that you claim the number X, send 280$ to the PayPal acct mentioned in the post #15.


----------



## PolishX

I saw that after I read. My fault for not reading slower. Another WUS Russian limited run is too awesome to pass up


----------



## PolishX

Odessa200 said:


> Yes you can. Look at the post #15. Check for a free number, post here saying that you claim the number X, send 280$ to the PayPal acct mentioned in the post #15.


Thank you . I'm going back to that and saw the number list. My wife said she might get one to be sequential #'s ...how cool is that


----------



## Nearco

180 $ sent. I had not realized until now the movement in this thread. I will check the document in message 15 to see if they modify my entry (Nearco 167). Happy year to all.




Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Chascomm

PolishX said:


> ...Another WUS Russian limited run is too awesome to pass up


Another _watch.ru_ Russian limited run...

The Sadko is not a Watchuseek project.


----------



## sorcer

PolishX said:


> Can I still get in on this ?


Yes, there are still places left. Pick up your number and send the payment. All the details are in the first post.


----------



## sorcer

Nearco said:


> 180 $ sent. I had not realized until now the movement in this thread. I will check the document in message 15 to see if they modify my entry (Nearco 167). Happy year to all.
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Please remove the screenshots! They contain personal information.


----------



## Kotsov

calote said:


> I might get a second one. I trust it will be a successful project and a very desired piece.
> 
> Enviado dende o meu MYA-L41 usando Tapatalk


I ordered a second one as an investment or to pass to my grandson.


----------



## Odessa200

Kotsov said:


> calote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I might get a second one. I trust it will be a successful project and a very desired piece.
> 
> Enviado dende o meu MYA-L41 usando Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered a second one as an investment or to pass to my grandson.
Click to expand...

That is the spirit! I am considering doing same.


----------



## sorcer

Finally! Please welcome these nice pics of the sample!

























Basically, there were three samples made: SS and SS+gunmetal coating (two shades). We need another couple of weeks to receive those in order to decide how to proceed from here.


----------



## sorcer

Please check the payment table, here is the link

For those who have not yet paid - May I ask you to pay at your earliest convenience?


----------



## Odessa200

sorcer said:


> Finally! Please welcome these nice pics of the sample!
> 
> View attachment 14783135
> 
> 
> View attachment 14783137
> 
> 
> View attachment 14783139
> 
> 
> Basically, there were three samples made: SS and SS+gunmetal coating (two shades). We need another couple of weeks to receive those in order to decide how to proceed from here.


Following all these on the other forum as well. Great news!


----------



## Ciaran75

Great news! Thank you for the update Sorcer.....


----------



## tokareva

sorcer said:


> Finally! Please welcome these nice pics of the sample!
> 
> View attachment 14783135
> 
> 
> View attachment 14783137
> 
> 
> View attachment 14783139
> 
> 
> Basically, there were three samples made: SS and SS+gunmetal coating (two shades). We need another couple of weeks to receive those in order to decide how to proceed from here.


They look great, comrade. However I'm concerned that the diald and minute hand might be too orange rather than red. I realize they look orange on the original ones but must have faded from red.

In the photo below it appears that the colored part of the dial is red , just like the red on the bezel insert, especially in the 12 to 3 area where there is less light, although there is some reflection.


----------



## Eric M

Those look great! Excited to see the finished product.

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoja_roja

Hi!
Its too late to join the proyect, any waiting list?


----------



## Odessa200

hoja_roja said:


> Hi!
> Its too late to join the proyect, any waiting list?


Not late. Many spots available. You can get several watches if you want. No waiting list at this time. Instructions how to join is a few posts above.


----------



## Zany4

Looks great! Can’t wait to see what a finished dial looks like. I assume the photos had no lume or metallic details on the Sadko or hour markers?


----------



## tokareva

Duplicate post ?


----------



## tokareva

Additionally I am concerned about the bezel. The new one seems to have a different design with no inner edge or rim. Also on the original the numbers and markers are definitely white, but it looks like they are some kind of silver color on the new one. You can see this because the triangle is white and comparing it to the numbers it's obvious they aren't white. Why such a fundamental error?

View attachment 14785869








View attachment 14785871


----------



## Arizone

sorcer said:


> Finally! Please welcome these nice pics of the sample!
> 
> Basically, there were three samples made: SS and SS+gunmetal coating (two shades). We need another couple of weeks to receive those in order to decide how to proceed from here.


Quite astounding quality and attention to detail. Here's my own mockup from the photos. It's definitely an _ugly_ watch, so I don't think I can partake.


----------



## thewatchadude

Arizone said:


> Quite astounding quality and attention to detail. Here's my own mockup from the photos. It's definitely an _ugly_ watch, so I don't think I can partake.
> 
> View attachment 14785881


Agree it's a ugly watch. But curiously that's why I need it :-s


----------



## tokareva

To me it looks like something that a Klingon from the Star Trek series would wear.





















Or maybe something that might be worn by a Vulcan.









Maybe the harp on the back is not a coincidence...


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> To me it looks like something that a Klingon from the Star Trek series would wear.
> View attachment 14788049
> View attachment 14788055
> 
> View attachment 14788061
> 
> 
> Or maybe something that might be worn by a Vulcan.
> 
> View attachment 14788059
> 
> 
> Maybe the harp on the back is not a coincidence...
> 
> View attachment 14788129
> 
> 
> View attachment 14788131


I think that too.

It's so ugly it's beautiful. 

I'd definitely want it without any coating.


----------



## Zany4

The original Sadko does seem to have a little bit darker finish than regular machined stainless steel. No brushing or polishing is apparent. It might look nice with a light gunmetal coating.


----------



## Kotsov

Zany4 said:


> The original Sadko does seem to have a little bit darker finish than regular machined stainless steel. No brushing or polishing is apparent. It might look nice with a light gunmetal coating.


The darker finish on the original is likely ageing.

Personally I don't want a coating as it inevitably scratches or wears.

Top quality work so far


----------



## Zany4

Kotsov said:


> Personally I don't want a coating as it inevitably scratches or wears.


That is a very good point!


----------



## hoja_roja

Odessa200 said:


> Not late. Many spots available. You can get several watches if you want. No waiting list at this time. Instructions how to join is a few posts above.


Soory to be late, and sorry to be a pian, but should be edit the spreadsheet ourselfs? and the we just send the paypal payment rigth?


----------



## Odessa200

hoja_roja said:


> Odessa200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not late. Many spots available. You can get several watches if you want. No waiting list at this time. Instructions how to join is a few posts above.
> 
> 
> 
> Soory to be late, and sorry to be a pian, but should be edit the spreadsheet ourselfs? and the we just send the paypal payment rigth?
Click to expand...

1) post here asking for a number of your choice (whatever is free in the spreadsheet). 
2) wait a day or so and check the spreadsheet: you should see your number reserved against your nick. 
3) send the payment to the listed PP acct and include your nick and number in the PP payment comment.


----------



## hoja_roja

Odessa200 said:


> 1) post here asking for a number of your choice (whatever is free in the spreadsheet).
> 2) wait a day or so and check the spreadsheet: you should see your number reserved against your nick.
> 3) send the payment to the listed PP acct and include your nick and number in the PP payment comment.


Hi Odessa, thanks a lot for the quick reply,

So here I go, I would like the nº 110, 125 and 201,

Thanks!


----------



## Odessa200

hoja_roja said:


> Odessa200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) post here asking for a number of your choice (whatever is free in the spreadsheet).
> 2) wait a day or so and check the spreadsheet: you should see your number reserved against your nick.
> 3) send the payment to the listed PP acct and include your nick and number in the PP payment comment.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Odessa, thanks a lot for the quick reply,
> 
> So here I go, I would like the nº 110, 125 and 201,
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...

I had relayed this request on the What'sUp Sadko chat so I am sure the admin will see this soon and you should be able able to see 3 numbers reserved for you. Thanks for joining. We are making great progress and soon will need the money to fund the production.


----------



## Odessa200

hoja_roja said:


> Odessa200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) post here asking for a number of your choice (whatever is free in the spreadsheet).
> 2) wait a day or so and check the spreadsheet: you should see your number reserved against your nick.
> 3) send the payment to the listed PP acct and include your nick and number in the PP payment comment.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Odessa, thanks a lot for the quick reply,
> 
> So here I go, I would like the nº 110, 125 and 201,
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...

I see 3 numbers had been reserved for you. Now you need to pay and include your nick and the numbers you are paying for. 
Cheers!


----------



## PolishX

I can't seem to find the order link in the thread. I know its there but cant find it. Wife said she will just wear mine occasionally so I only need 1 but I want to get in on this


----------



## Kotsov

PolishX said:


> I can't seem to find the order link in the thread. I know its there but cant find it. Wife said she will just wear mine occasionally so I only need 1 but I want to get in on this


Go to the first post on this thread and it will give you a link to the original topic.

Then go to the first post on that.


----------



## taike

PolishX said:


> I can't seem to find the order link in the thread. I know its there but cant find it. Wife said she will just wear mine occasionally so I only need 1 but I want to get in on this


...


sorcer said:


> AN IMPORTANT NOTE: Guys, we would need the next tranche to be paid for the watch in order to start the process.For those who paid the deposit, the amount is $180.For those who has not paid anything, the amount is $280. This is the estimated price of the watch.Paypal address is [email protected]When paying ALWAYS include your nick and number in the comments section.And once again, it is very important that you transfer the money via paypal as 'family&friends' in USD currency.I believe it is still possible to join the project. Pick up the number you desire from here - https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1yqHOf5aErK_E3U5XgCKjs-4fZahVE1VzW9Km48vJfVw/edit#gid=0 and leave the msg in this thread.


----------



## PolishX

Thank you my google / search fu has been lacking of late


----------



## lollo1979

Hi all... is it still possible to buy another one?
Price 280dollars right?

I would LIKE to take number 93

Inviato dal mio SM-A505FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## lollo1979

Besides.... i don't find the mail address for paypal payment. I checked both threads 

Inviato dal mio SM-A505FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## taike

lollo1979 said:


> Besides.... i don't find the mail address for paypal payment. I checked both threads
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-A505FN utilizzando Tapatalk


https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=50815071


----------



## sorcer

Hello gents,

PLEASE PLEASE. Do not pay at the moment via paypal, we cannot accept any funds at the moment. I will update you here once it is working.

Yes, you can buy as many watches as possible provided there are vacant numbers. Check the spreadsheet, link is in the first message.


----------



## lollo1979

sorcer said:


> Hello gents,
> 
> PLEASE PLEASE. Do not pay at the moment via paypal, we cannot accept any funds at the moment. I will update you here once it is working.
> 
> Yes, you can buy as many watches as possible provided there are vacant numbers. Check the spreadsheet, link is in the first message.


Ops....i made a payment this morning!!

What happen now?

Inviato dal mio SM-A505FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

I'm in. Please reserve 188 for me. Thanks


----------



## Kotsov

sorcer said:


> Hello gents,
> 
> PLEASE PLEASE. Do not pay at the moment via paypal, we cannot accept any funds at the moment. I will update you here once it is working.
> 
> Yes, you can buy as many watches as possible provided there are vacant numbers. Check the spreadsheet, link is in the first message.


Very unusual post, what is the issue?

Did you get back to lollo1979?


----------



## Zany4

I think their bank can’t process any more payments from PayPal. PayPal has a limit on how many friend payments can be processed so they can charge their fees to registered businesses.


----------



## sorcer

GENTLEMEN, PLEASE READ IT!
IF YOU DO NOT UNDERSTAND IT - DROP ME A LINE!

It is very important that you do not send ANY payments to the paypal account due to the limits reached. We identified a couple of WUS members, who paid although I explicitly asked NOT to do it.

once again - PLEASE DO NOT SEND ANY FUND UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE!

Thank you for understanding!


----------



## thewatchadude

Couldn't you temporarily edit the messages where the Paypal payment adress stands and hide it until it cab be used again?


----------



## [email protected]

Hi! I want to reserve number 234 please. Thanks in advance


----------



## [email protected]

[email protected] said:


> Hi! I want to reserve number 234 please. Thanks in advance


Only to say that on Watch.ru my nickname is "Claus666" and here on WUS I am " tornado3b at yahoo.it "

I confirm number 234 please and also ask for 246 if is possible to ask for 2 "reserved" numbers.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Chascomm

The Sadko project is being hosted by watch.ru so if you have registered over there, you don't need to request your numbers here.


----------



## [email protected]

Hi To all guys! News about this project? ..and about payment link? all my best


----------



## Fergfour

[email protected] said:


> Hi To all guys! News about this project? ..and about payment link? all my best


News on the project is posted on watch.ru first, so that's the best place to go for the latest news.


----------



## thewatchadude

Any fellow comrade who would have the patience to look for the project update on watch.ru and summarize it here in English would have all my gratitude


----------



## Fergfour

Nothing new since this from 1 month ago (translated with google which can be cryptic sometimes):

"Bad news. Learned on the other side of the information. Due to the general panic over the virus, our parcel returned to Beijing, did not have time to slip through. It is reported that our side slowed down the parcel and did not miss it. All packages from China are wrapped. We will wait until the situation is resolved somehow. I also ask you not to pay for paypal yet."


----------



## thewatchadude

Thx |>


----------



## Kotsov

Presumably cases and case backs in the parcel?


----------



## sorcer

Guys, once we will have more info - I will post it here.

If you want to reserve a number, please do it here. I am not sure why Chascomm said do not do it here, that is how we always did it but if he changed his mind and it is now prohibited - please drop me a message about no reservations. 

We do not accept any payment at the moment until further notice. Please be patient, I will inform about the payment once I have more info.


----------



## Chascomm

sorcer said:


> If you want to reserve a number, please do it here. I am not sure why Chascomm said do not do it here, that is how we always did it but if he changed his mind and it is now prohibited - please drop me a message about no reservations.


To be clear, what I said was that Watchuseek is not hosting this project, therefore this is not the right place for doing business on this project.

If anybody chooses to do business here rather than on watch.ru and as a consequence there is missed communication or other problems, Watchuseek will accept no liability. This thread is for information about another forum's project. If somebody wants to be involved, then why not make the effort to join the forum that is hosting the project? What concerns me is people posting in one forum in the expectation that something will happen for them on another forum.


----------



## sorcer

Does it mean people cannot reserve numbers here? Just to be clear and avoid thread being closed.


----------



## Chascomm

sorcer said:


> Does it mean people cannot reserve numbers here? Just to be clear and avoid thread being closed.


This thread is for information only. It is not the place to reserve numbers. All project business is to be conducted on watch.ru


----------



## sorcer

Got it. I would like to point out that this is not a commercial project, we are not making money on it. This is more an enthusiasts' project.

ok guys, if you struggle/do not want to regiser on watch.ru - *drop me a PM with you desired number* (you can check it following a link in the first post to google tables), hope this is fine with Chascomm. Do not be surprised that I am not answering straight away but I will answer eventually.

We do not accept any payments now until further notice.


----------



## Kotsov

I struggle with Chascomm.


----------



## lorroberty

question: on slavawatch official instagram a couple of months ago they mentioned a revival of Sadko. Were they referring to this project?


----------



## tokareva

lorroberty said:


> question: on slavawatch official instagram a couple of months ago they mentioned a revival of Sadko. Were they referring to this project?


I don't think so, apparently Slava has developed a prototype Sadko.

http://forum.watch.ru/showthread.php?t=452530&page=99

Photos belong to comrade Misrob, of Sadko project.

















If you want a Sadko I recommend you join the project. I'm certain that if Slava starts producing Sadko the price will be shocking.


----------



## lorroberty

I did join! 
was just curios about the "original" Slava project!


----------



## Zany4

Watch.ru update from Misrob, 3/27. Google translated:

I took samples yesterday. They look even with flaws well. I'll try to collect it this weekend. Once again I became convinced that the photo conveys not as the eye sees. There is always a macro effect in photography, when small inaccuracies look huge. You can't see them live. Only with a magnifying glass. After the assembly (if all is assembled), next week, I will go for a comparative analysis with the original. The first impression after the inspection - the clock is a little more than the original, but hastily measured rods showed that everything is in size. It's in the black case, it must seem like that. There is no such feeling in steel. The situation is tense, at any moment the situation with quarantine can change... I hope it works out.


----------



## bricem13

Hi

I might come late to the party but could someone post dimensions of the watch?

Thx

Envoyé de mon AGS2-W09 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Odessa200

bricem13 said:


> Hi
> 
> I might come late to the party but could someone post dimensions of the watch?
> 
> Thx
> 
> Envoyé de mon AGS2-W09 en utilisant Tapatalk


Hello. Not late. Join us. Here is what I think the sizes are. Folks, correct me if I am wrong....


----------



## thewatchadude

We're going to end up with such an ugly watch on our wrist! So impatient... !


----------



## Kotsov

thewatchadude said:


> We're going to end up with such an ugly watch on our wrist! So impatient... !


Will the wait never end!!!

Luckily I'm ugly too.


----------



## bricem13

Odessa200 said:


> Hello. Not late. Join us. Here is what I think the sizes are. Folks, correct me if I am wrong....


Thank you. Do you know the bezel diameter?

Envoyé de mon Mi A2 Lite en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Odessa200

bricem13 said:


> Odessa200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello. Not late. Join us. Here is what I think the sizes are. Folks, correct me if I am wrong....
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. Do you know the bezel diameter?
> 
> Envoyé de mon Mi A2 Lite en utilisant Tapatalk
Click to expand...

41 mm outer diameter.


----------



## Odessa200

Kotsov said:


> thewatchadude said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're going to end up with such an ugly watch on our wrist! So impatient... !
> 
> 
> 
> Will the wait never end!!!
> 
> Luckily I'm ugly too.
Click to expand...

Not sure why people call the Sadko ugly. Seriously. I can list at least 50 watches that are way to uglier. Not to offend anyone: most watches from early 90s (not all) are ugly. Badly made and badly finished... Sadko is quite good looking. Peculiar: yes. Ugly: No!


----------



## Kotsov

Odessa200 said:


> Not sure why people call the Sadko ugly. Seriously. I can list at least 50 watches that are way to uglier. Not to offend anyone: most watches from early 90s (not all) are ugly. Badly made and badly finished... Sadko is quite good looking. Peculiar: yes. Ugly: No!


We are just joking. It is beautiful.

But it's not pretty . Thats it's charm?


----------



## jimzilla

So when are they to ship???


----------



## Odessa200

jimzilla said:


> So when are they to ship???


Maybe 6 months. Maybe more. 1st they needs to be made. Only a few samples were made. Its a long process...


----------



## Kotsov

Just found these on the RE site. I’m sure I haven’t seen them before.

It’s beautiful!


----------



## tokareva

What is the RE site?


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> What is the RE site?


https://www.relojes-especiales.com


----------



## giucap

Hi. Is it possible to reserve a watch at this stage?


----------



## giucap

Hi. Is it possible to reserve a watch at this stage?
What should I do to reserve it?
thankyou.


----------



## Odessa200

giucap said:


> Hi. Is it possible to reserve a watch at this stage?
> What should I do to reserve it?
> thankyou.


Hi. Welcome. Yes, possible. Pick a free number and post your choice here on this forum. I will let the project coordinator know

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...U5XgCKjs-4fZahVE1VzW9Km48vJfVw/htmlview#gid=0


----------



## MerkIV

hi, i want to participate in the sadko project, serial number 253, let me know what i have to do  
Thanks in advance
Alex


----------



## giucap

thank you. I'd like to reserver serial 210
let me know what i have to do,
Giuseppe


----------



## Odessa200

MerkIV said:


> hi, i want to participate in the sadko project, serial number 253, let me know what i have to do ?
> Thanks in advance
> Alex





giucap said:


> thank you. I'd like to reserver serial 210
> let me know what i have to do,
> Giuseppe


Welcome. I had posted to the chat. Please check the list tomorrow and you should see your name against the chosen number. If you do not see it in 2 days, write here again. 
If you see your name then this is it for now. No need to pay. The project is on hold waiting for the virus situation to resolve.

Cheers.


----------



## ColazioneFinita

hi, I would also like to participate in the project.
I would take the number 216.
Best regards

Matteo


----------



## pjd

Are there any photos of a prototype watch available? Whose and what kind of movement will it use?

Is it going to be marked (inscribed) as a forum project watch in any way, or is it being designed with originality in mind?

Having seen the images in this thread of the original watch, I think I'd like to have one if there's still any space available?

I have looked through the thread, but can't find the information. (I am using my phone though...)


----------



## AlphaFoxtrot

pjd said:


> Are there any photos of a prototype watch available? Whose and what kind of movement will it use?
> 
> Is it going to be marked (inscribed) as a forum project watch in any way, or is it being designed with originality in mind?
> 
> Having seen the images in this thread of the original watch, I think I'd like to have one if there's still any space available?
> 
> I have looked through the thread, but can't find the information. (I am using my phone though...)
















movement - Slava 2427

according to the list of participants there are still free places


----------



## pjd

AlphaFoxtrot said:


> pjd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any photos of a prototype watch available? Whose and what kind of movement will it use?
> 
> Is it going to be marked (inscribed) as a forum project watch in any way, or is it being designed with originality in mind?
> 
> Having seen the images in this thread of the original watch, I think I'd like to have one if there's still any space available?
> 
> I have looked through the thread, but can't find the information. (I am using my phone though...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15127179
> View attachment 15127181
> 
> movement - Slava 2427
> 
> according to the list of participants there are still free places
Click to expand...

Awesome, thank you.

What does the writing say on the dial and case back?
I can make out the word "automatic"

What's the history of the image on the case back? Is that on the original watch?


----------



## AlphaFoxtrot

case back as on original watch
герметичные 20 атм - hermetic (waterproof) 20 atm
противоударный баланс - shockproof balance
image on the case back is a Sadko (САДКО) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sadko


----------



## pjd

AlphaFoxtrot said:


> case back as on original watch
> герметичные 20 атм - hermetic (waterproof) 20 atm
> противоударный баланс - shockproof balance
> image on the case back is a Sadko (САДКО) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sadko


Fantastic.
So this is designed to be as close to the original as possible?
Will the day/date be in Cyrillic as well?

Is the price fixed at 280usd?


----------



## Odessa200

ColazioneFinita said:


> hi, I would also like to participate in the project.
> I would take the number 216.
> Best regards
> 
> Matteo


I had posted to the project chat about your request. Please check the list in a few days.


----------



## Odessa200

pjd said:


> AlphaFoxtrot said:
> 
> 
> 
> case back as on original watch
> герметичные 20 атм - hermetic (waterproof) 20 atm
> противоударный баланс - shockproof balance
> image on the case back is a Sadko (САДКО) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sadko
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic.
> So this is designed to be as close to the original as possible?
> Will the day/date be in Cyrillic as well?
> 
> Is the price fixed at 280usd?
Click to expand...

Yes to all questions.


----------



## zakunin

Hhi all! If possible I would like to partecipate to this project and to reserve the number 279.
Best regards

Andrea


----------



## joecool

Could I please reserve one of the Sadko's ----serial no: 166 . 
Thanks


----------



## 964Carrera4

hi, i want to participate in the sadko project, serial number 136 , let me know what i have to do 😉 Thanks in advance Fabrizio


----------



## Odessa200

zakunin said:


> Hhi all! If possible I would like to partecipate to this project and to reserve the number 279.
> Best regards
> 
> Andrea





joecool said:


> Could I please reserve one of the Sadko's ----serial no: 166 .
> Thanks





964Carrera4 said:


> hi, i want to participate in the sadko project, serial number 136 , let me know what i have to do 😉 Thanks in advance Fabrizio


Project manager was informed. Keep checking the roster for a few days till you see you name. This is it for now. No need to pay yet.


----------



## bricem13

I am in for number 288. Thx

BR

Envoyé de mon Mi A2 Lite en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Odessa200

bricem13 said:


> I am in for number 288. Thx
> 
> BR
> 
> Envoyé de mon Mi A2 Lite en utilisant Tapatalk


PM was informed


----------



## carcal

Good morning from Italy
I want to enter in the project, serial number random is good for me.
Please let me know, also in pm, if i have to tell my name or other
thanks


----------



## Odessa200

carcal said:


> Good morning from Italy
> I want to enter in the project, serial number random is good for me.
> Please let me know, also in pm, if i have to tell my name or other
> thanks


Welcome! I would say would be better if you pick a number and post your choice here.

Thanks


----------



## Victorv

If it's possible i want one Odessa. Can you please inform on the russian forum? I don't mind the number, 192 for example


----------



## Odessa200

Victorv said:


> If it's possible i want one Odessa. Can you please inform on the russian forum? I don't mind the number, 192 for example


Informed

We will run out of spots soon 🙂


----------



## Victorv

Odessa200 said:


> Informed
> 
> We will run out of spots soon ?


Thank you so much 

Sure, i think so, we will run out of spots soon 

Do you know wich Factory is making the watch, Odessa?

Bests


----------



## taike

238 for me, please


----------



## Odessa200

Victorv said:


> Odessa200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Informed
> 
> We will run out of spots soon ?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much
> 
> Sure, i think so, we will run out of spots soon
> 
> Do you know wich Factory is making the watch, Odessa?
> 
> Bests
Click to expand...

Exterior is made in China. Project admin would know. I hope he will chime in soon here. Movement is from Slava. Authentic.


----------



## OCSleeper

Could I please be added to the list of purchasers? SN# 149
Thank You!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miroman

Hi,

I'd like to take one more watch, sn #169.
Looking forward to instructions about payment.
Happy that convinced a friend of mine to join 

Regards, Miro.


----------



## Victorv

Odessa200 said:


> Exterior is made in China. Project admin would know. I hope he will chime in soon here. Movement is from Slava. Authentic.


So nice the movement is from Slava. Many thanks


----------



## Odessa200

taike said:


> 238 for me, please


You are on the list now


----------



## Odessa200

Victorv said:


> If it's possible i want one Odessa. Can you please inform on the russian forum? I don't mind the number, 192 for example


You are on the list now


----------



## Odessa200

bricem13 said:


> I am in for number 288. Thx
> 
> BR
> 
> Envoyé de mon Mi A2 Lite en utilisant Tapatalk


You are on the list now


----------



## Odessa200

All 3 are on the list now



Odessa200 said:


> zakunin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hhi all! If possible I would like to partecipate to this project and to reserve the number 279.
> Best regards
> 
> Andrea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joecool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could I please reserve one of the Sadko's ----serial no: 166 .
> Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 964Carrera4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi, i want to participate in the sadko project, serial number 136 , let me know what i have to do 😉 Thanks in advance Fabrizio
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Project manager was informed. Keep checking the roster for a few days till you see you name. This is it for now. No need to pay yet.
Click to expand...


----------



## Odessa200

Odessa200 said:


> ColazioneFinita said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi, I would also like to participate in the project.
> I would take the number 216.
> Best regards
> 
> Matteo
> 
> 
> 
> I had posted to the project chat about your request. Please check the list in a few days.
Click to expand...

You are on the list now.


----------



## Odessa200

Both are on the list now! So cool we are getting more and more participants!!!



OCSleeper said:


> Could I please be added to the list of purchasers? SN# 149
> Thank You!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





miroman said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'd like to take one more watch, sn #169.
> Looking forward to instructions about payment.
> Happy that convinced a friend of mine to join ?
> 
> Regards, Miro.


----------



## MerkIV

hello, I write for the inclusion of the name in the list, several days have passed and I don't see it, number 253. thanks
regards
Alex


----------



## psco78

Hi,

Very interested to see this project taking shape; I've been doubting whether or not to participate but I think I'd never forgive myself if I missed out on such a unique beauty so...

I'd like to reserve number 178 if still available ;-)


----------



## Kotsov

Wow. No need for the Bumps now...


----------



## tokareva

Kotsov said:


> Wow. No need for the Bumps now...


Awww... come on, I wanted to see you get in trouble again. :-d.


----------



## giucap

Odessa200 said:


> Welcome. I had posted to the chat. Please check the list tomorrow and you should see your name against the chosen number. If you do not see it in 2 days, write here again.
> If you see your name then this is it for now. No need to pay. The project is on hold waiting for the virus situation to resolve.
> 
> Cheers.


Hi I checked today but I haven't found my reservation for seriale 210. Thankyou for your help


----------



## Odessa200

All 3 are on the list now. Please check



MerkIV said:


> hello, I write for the inclusion of the name in the list, several days have passed and I don't see it, number 253. thanks
> regards
> Alex





psco78 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Very interested to see this project taking shape; I've been doubting whether or not to participate but I think I'd never forgive myself if I missed out on such a unique beauty so...
> 
> I'd like to reserve number 178 if still available





giucap said:


> Odessa200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome. I had posted to the chat. Please check the list tomorrow and you should see your name against the chosen number. If you do not see it in 2 days, write here again.
> If you see your name then this is it for now. No need to pay. The project is on hold waiting for the virus situation to resolve.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi I checked today but I haven't found my reservation for seriale 210. Thankyou for your help
Click to expand...


----------



## RFollia

Having paid the instalments think averything should be ok for now


----------



## Kotsov

psco78 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Very interested to see this project taking shape; I've been doubting whether or not to participate but I think I'd never forgive myself if I missed out on such a unique beauty so...
> 
> I'd like to reserve number 178 if still available ;-)


I think this sums it up perfectly.


----------



## jimzilla

I would like to request watch#158
thank you.


----------



## Odessa200

jimzilla said:


> I would like to request watch#158
> thank you.


Project manager informed. Stay tuned.


----------



## carcal

Good morning,
i asked for a Sadko and recived a private message for choosing a number.
For me i want a random number, so please let me know how to pay and if i am in the list
thanks


----------



## Odessa200

jimzilla said:


> I would like to request watch#158
> thank you.


You are on the list now.


----------



## Odessa200

carcal said:


> Good morning,
> i asked for a Sadko and recived a private message for choosing a number.
> For me i want a random number, so please let me know how to pay and if i am in the list
> thanks


I had requested 156 for you. 
Check this list in 2 days to make sure you are on the list.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...U5XgCKjs-4fZahVE1VzW9Km48vJfVw/htmlview#gid=0

No need to pay yet. Just wait for instructions.


----------



## Kotsov

Odessa200 said:


> I had requested 156 for you.
> Check this list in 2 days to make sure you are on the list.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...U5XgCKjs-4fZahVE1VzW9Km48vJfVw/htmlview#gid=0
> 
> No need to pay yet. Just wait for instructions.


Good work Sir


----------



## tokareva

Kotsov said:


> Good work Sir


Slava needs to give comrade Odessa an award for being salesman of the year.


----------



## Pain02042011

Hi odessa 200. I'd like to join the project with serial 191, alberto. Thankyou


----------



## Odessa200

Kotsov said:


> Odessa200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had requested 156 for you.
> Check this list in 2 days to make sure you are on the list.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...U5XgCKjs-4fZahVE1VzW9Km48vJfVw/htmlview#gid=0
> 
> No need to pay yet. Just wait for instructions.
> 
> 
> 
> Good work Sir
Click to expand...




tokareva said:


> Kotsov said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good work Sir
> 
> 
> 
> Slava needs to give comrade Odessa an award for being salesman of the year.
Click to expand...

Haha.

There is a now a built sample watch. As you can see some issues with the calendar that will be addressed. Project is moving. Also a bunch of movements was purchased.


----------



## Odessa200

Pain02042011 said:


> Hi odessa 200. I'd like to join the project with serial 191, alberto. Thankyou


Noted


----------



## tokareva

Odessa200 said:


> Haha.
> 
> There is a now a built sample watch. As you can see some issues with the calendar that will be addressed. Project is moving. Also a bunch of movements was purchased.


That looks fantastic! The gold Sadko letters and indices look great.

It looks like they corrected the dial color to more red?


----------



## Victorv

Odessa200 said:


> Haha.
> 
> There is a now a built sample watch. As you can see some issues with the calendar that will be addressed. Project is moving. Also a bunch of movements was purchased.


Woooow  soooo nice

The dimensions are the same as the original one?


----------



## Kotsov

Ooooh. Two of those movements must be mine...


----------



## Odessa200

tokareva said:


> Odessa200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha.
> 
> There is a now a built sample watch. As you can see some issues with the calendar that will be addressed. Project is moving. Also a bunch of movements was purchased.
> 
> 
> 
> That looks fantastic! The gold Sadko letters and indices look great.
> 
> It looks like they corrected the dial color to more red?
Click to expand...

Yes, letters look good. Not sure about color of the dial but I trust people will try to match the original as much as possible


----------



## Odessa200

Victorv said:


> Odessa200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha.
> 
> There is a now a built sample watch. As you can see some issues with the calendar that will be addressed. Project is moving. Also a bunch of movements was purchased.
> 
> 
> 
> Woooow  soooo nice
> 
> The dimensions are the same as the original one?
Click to expand...

Dimensions for sure are as original. The project manager got the original documentation with the dimensions of the case.


----------



## Davide.loni

Hi Odessa 200. I'd like to join the project white serial 173, Davide . Thankyou


----------



## Odessa200

All 3 are on the list now.



Odessa200 said:


> carcal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning,
> i asked for a Sadko and recived a private message for choosing a number.
> For me i want a random number, so please let me know how to pay and if i am in the list
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> I had requested 156 for you.
> Check this list in 2 days to make sure you are on the list.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...U5XgCKjs-4fZahVE1VzW9Km48vJfVw/htmlview#gid=0
> 
> No need to pay yet. Just wait for instructions.
Click to expand...




Pain02042011 said:


> Hi odessa 200. I'd like to join the project with serial 191, alberto. Thankyou





Davide.loni said:


> Hi Odessa 200. I'd like to join the project white serial 173, Davide . Thankyou


----------



## carcal

Odessa200 said:


> I had requested 156 for you.
> Check this list in 2 days to make sure you are on the list.
> 
> No need to pay yet. Just wait for instructions.


Thank you so much, i'm in the list  
I wait news, have a nice day


----------



## newcris

Hi Odessa 200. I'd like to join the project white serial *219*, Cristian. 
Thank you.


----------



## Odessa200

newcris said:


> Hi Odessa 200. I'd like to join the project white serial *219*, Cristian.
> Thank you.


Request. Please wait a few days.


----------



## loboc

Original Post
Hi Odessa 200. I'd like to join the project with serial 290, loboc.
Thank you.


----------



## newcris

Odessa200 said:


> Request. Please wait a few days.


Thanks!


----------



## newcris

Hi friends,
could you tell me which type of glass and ring will mount the Slava?
Thanks


----------



## maniero71

hi odessa200, l’d like ti joint the project 6316G with serial 239. 
Thankyou maniero71


----------



## Massimo1979

hi odessa200, l’d like ti joint the project 6316G with serial 164. Thank you, Massimo1979


----------



## Rudymento

Il messagio tipo è: hi odessa200, I'd like to joint the project with serial 180. Thankyou rudymento


----------



## Nicola911

Hi Odessa, I've just wrote you a private message as I couldn't reach to write here. Now that it become possible I would like to ask you to join the project with the number 248. Thank you, Nicola


----------



## Odessa200

On the list now



maniero71 said:


> hi odessa200, l'd like ti joint the project 6316G with serial 239.
> Thankyou maniero71





Massimo1979 said:


> hi odessa200, l'd like ti joint the project 6316G with serial 164. Thank you, Massimo1979





Rudymento said:


> Il messagio tipo è: hi odessa200, I'd like to joint the project with serial 180. Thankyou rudymento





Nicola911 said:


> Hi Odessa, I've just wrote you a private message as I couldn't reach to write here. Now that it become possible I would like to ask you to join the project with the number 248. Thank you, Nicola


Requested


----------



## Odessa200

newcris said:


> Hi friends,
> could you tell me which type of glass and ring will mount the Slava?
> Thanks


Mineral glass. Not sure what you mean by 'Ring'....


----------



## Odessa200

More photos of the sample watch. Kirovskie is for the size reference.


----------



## tokareva

Odessa200 said:


> More photos of the sample watch. Kirovskie is for the size reference.


It looks amazing, better than expected even. 

Does anybody know if it would be possible to replace the lens with acrylic later?


----------



## RFollia

Absolutely amazing sample. Thank you for sharing and look forward to getting it


----------



## Odessa200

tokareva said:


> Odessa200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> More photos of the sample watch. Kirovskie is for the size reference.
> 
> 
> 
> It looks amazing, better than expected even.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody know if it would be possible to replace the lens with acrylic later?
Click to expand...

I see no reasons why not. If you can get a proper fit plastic I am sure it will be doable.


----------



## loboc

Hi Odessa 200. I'd like to join the project with serial 290, loboc.
Thank you


----------



## Odessa200

loboc said:


> Hi Odessa 200. I'd like to join the project with serial 290, loboc.
> Thank you


I had sent the request to add you. Stay tuned.


----------



## Wocks1050

Hi Odessa 200, I'd like to enjoy the project with serial n. 175. Wocks 1050
Thanks &#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57339;


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> It looks amazing, better than expected even.
> 
> Does anybody know if it would be possible to replace the lens with acrylic later?


I know it's mineral, and I'm ok with that, but it doesn't seem to be very clear at all.


----------



## tokareva

Kotsov said:


> I know it's mineral, and I'm ok with that, but it doesn't seem to be very clear at all.


Probably just the lighting, sometimes it's hard to take a picture without getting a reflection or glare.

Notice the Molnija Kirovskie looks the same way in the photo, but I assure you that it's very clear in real life, like invisible.


----------



## Odessa200

Wocks1050 said:


> Hi Odessa 200, I'd like to enjoy the project with serial n. 175. Wocks 1050
> Thanks ����


I had requested it. Wait a few days please


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> Probably just the lighting, sometimes it's hard to take a picture without getting a reflection or glare.
> 
> Notice the Molnija Kirovskie looks the same way in the photo, but I assure you that it's very clear in real life, like invisible.


True.

What size of watch is the Molnija?


----------



## taike

Kotsov said:


> True.
> 
> What size of watch is the Molnija?


44mm


----------



## tokareva

Kotsov said:


> True.
> 
> What size of watch is the Molnija?


I don't know, ask comrade taike.

* Edit:* Nevermind, I see you already did...:-d


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> I don't know.


I do, it's 44mm :-!


----------



## newcris

Odessa200, as agreed, I ask you to cancel my reservation n.219.
Thank you.


----------



## Abulafia

Hello, I'm Federico from Italy :-!
I'd like to partecipate this project and to get the #182 Sadko.
Thank you |>


----------



## Zany4

It’s so ugly. I love it. I’m glad I paid for it already cause my pandemic budget is all tapped out. Hopefully when they’re ready, that shipping will be closer to normal!


----------



## Kotsov

Zany4 said:


> It's so ugly. I love it. I'm glad I paid for it already cause my pandemic budget is all tapped out. Hopefully when they're ready, that shipping will be closer to normal!


Same here.


----------



## Odessa200

All 3 are on the list.



loboc said:


> Hi Odessa 200. I'd like to join the project with serial 290, loboc.
> Thank you





Wocks1050 said:


> Hi Odessa 200, I'd like to enjoy the project with serial n. 175. Wocks 1050
> Thanks ����





Abulafia said:


> Hello, I'm Federico from Italy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to partecipate this project and to get the #182 Sadko.
> Thank you


----------



## Odessa200

newcris said:


> Odessa200, as agreed, I ask you to cancel my reservation n.219.
> Thank you.


Ok.


----------



## RedFroggy

Privet 

Can you please add me to the project with # 168 please ? 
Many thanks


----------



## Odessa200

RedFroggy said:


> Privet
> 
> Can you please add me to the project with # 168 please ?
> Many thanks


Requested


----------



## Odessa200

Here is a side by side with the original. 
Notes from the Project Manager (translated by me):

1) small differences will be addressed as much as possible 
2) Winding crown will be redone to match original. We have the dimensions of the original.
3) Bezel will corrected. 
4) Will try to correct the insert as well to match original as much as possible
5) The text Sadko will be made flat and matte (not shiny)
6) will adjust Satin finish on the case to be more pronounced 
7) Date disks will be printed. We have the blanks with the correct windows and legs. 

From me: back cover will also be improved. That was discussed separately. 

Enjoy it


----------



## Kotsov

Lovely. 

I kind of like the new crown and cut out.


----------



## tokareva

Comrade Odessa, why are they changing the text Sadko? It seems to be copied almost exactly in color and shiny appearance.


----------



## Odessa200

tokareva said:


> Comrade Odessa, why are they changing the text Sadko? It seems to be copied almost exactly on color and shiny appearance.


1st let me say it is not me who is changing. The project manager who held both versions in his hands says that the text looks a bit different. 1st photo above clearly shows that. All that will be done is to make it even closer to the original.


----------



## Odessa200

RedFroggy said:


> Privet
> 
> Can you please add me to the project with # 168 please ?
> Many thanks


You are on the list now.

We have a few more spots left but the list is getting fuller and fuller.


----------



## Zany4

So awesome. It will be precious. Thanks for the photos and updates!


----------



## tokareva

Odessa200 said:


> 1st let me say it is not me who is changing. The project manager who held both versions in his hands says that the text looks a bit different. 1st photo above clearly shows that. All that will be done is to make it even closer to the original.


Yes, I understand it's not your decision. I'm just trying to understand why they want to change what * appears* to be one of the best elements of the design so far. To me it looks exactly like the original, but If they can get it closer that's great.

Am I the only one who thinks that the letters on the original look shiny?


----------



## Odessa200

tokareva said:


> Odessa200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1st let me say it is not me who is changing. The project manager who held both versions in his hands says that the text looks a bit different. 1st photo above clearly shows that. All that will be done is to make it even closer to the original.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I understand it's not your decision. I'm just trying to understand why they want to change what * appears* to be one of the best elements of the design so far. To me it looks exactly like the original, but If they can get it closer that's great. Doesn't the original lettering look shiny to anyone else besides me?
> 
> View attachment 15183871
Click to expand...

I looked at this photo to rationalize this comment. As we all know, the light and the photo angle makes a huge difference. Lets wait for the Project Manager to comment on this.


----------



## RedFroggy

Me too - it looks flushed into the case incidentally more like the catalogue photo .



Kotsov said:


> I kind of like the new crown and cut out.


----------



## Lucidor

Thank you for managing this proxy between the forums. I would like to reserve #*256 *please.


----------



## Odessa200

Lucidor said:


> Thank you for managing this proxy between the forums. I would like to reserve #*256 *please.


Done. Welcome to the Project of the Century. Lol.


----------



## Victorv

That's awsome dear Odessa, thanks for inform


----------



## Ham2

Hi Odessa. I would like to reserve number 265.

Cheers.


----------



## Kotsov

Massive flurry of interest from WUS.

Was this matched by other watch sites?


----------



## Chascomm

Kotsov said:


> Massive flurry of interest from WUS.
> 
> Was this matched by other watch sites?


I'm also curious about this. When another forum site runs a project and it gets promoted on here, do the Watchuseek members ever become the majority stakeholders in that project? And if so, is it a common occcurrance?

I think there are some lessons to be learned here, but I'm not sure what. So mostly I'm just curious.


----------



## Odessa200

Ham2 said:


> Hi Odessa. I would like to reserve number 265.
> 
> Cheers.


I see you have been added to the list now.


----------



## Odessa200

The Project Manager started collecting money so expect to get a request to pay. No need to contact him: he will contact you when it is your turn.


----------



## Ham2

Odessa200 said:


> The Project Manager started collecting money so expect to get a request to pay. No need to contact him: he will contact you when it is your turn.


Thanks Odessa - I will keep an eye out for his message.

Cheers.


----------



## lorroberty

Odessa200 said:


> The Project Manager started collecting money so expect to get a request to pay. No need to contact him: he will contact you when it is your turn.


happy to pay!
I only gave my WUS name, should I put my email somewhere?


----------



## Odessa200

lorroberty said:


> Odessa200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Project Manager started collecting money so expect to get a request to pay. No need to contact him: he will contact you when it is your turn.
> 
> 
> 
> happy to pay!
> I only gave my WUS name, should I put my email somewhere?
Click to expand...

Just wait for the instructions. When you pay you will include your Wus nick and the reserved watch number....


----------



## giucap

Kotsov said:


> Massive flurry of interest from WUS.
> 
> Was this matched by other watch sites?


I personally promote the project on Italian Telegram groups of watch lovers


----------



## Abulafia

giucap said:


> I personally promote the project on Italian Telegram groups of watch lovers


Promote?
Spam. The right word is spam.

:-d :roll:


----------



## Kotsov

Abulafia said:


> Promote?
> Spam. The right word is spam.
> 
> :-d :roll:


Using technical terms like spam will be lost on this thread. We haven't got bumping yet.


----------



## jimzilla

I have not been contacted yet for payment. whats the status on that?


----------



## Odessa200

There are no major updates on the Russian forum. Project continues  lets just wait


----------



## lorroberty

jimzilla said:


> I have not been contacted yet for payment. whats the status on that?


yes, I haven't been contacted also. But it seems they have not really moved to the WUS section yet (looking at the googlelist !)


----------



## Fergfour

Man, I see some people made partial payment 2 years ago. I haven't been contacted either and I still see 75+ on the list that haven't paid. 
Like some of our packages, and the RE project, we just have to continue to wait.


----------



## tokareva

It would be nice if somebody would make a nice Watch.ru Sadko project banner.


----------



## Kotsov

If you think that would address things let’s hope someone does.

At some point.


----------



## Kotsov

I’ve made full payment for two quite some time ago.

How is that going?


----------



## taike

Fergfour said:


> Man, I see some people made partial payment 2 years ago. I haven't been contacted either and I still see 75+ on the list that haven't paid.
> Like some of our packages, and the RE project, we just have to continue to wait.







__





Часовой форум Watch.ru - Показать сообщение отдельно - Амфибия «Садко». Эволюция-перерождение


Ведущий форум и клуб о часах, аксессуарах и многом другом для любителей, профессионалов, часовщиков, коллекционеров и всех-всех неравнодушных к часам. Новости, обзоры, истории и отзывы о швейцарских, японских, немецких и других часах. Новинки из мира часов, публикации с часовых выставок и...




forum.watch.ru




Collection of payments from foreigners is subject to paypal limitations.


----------



## Arizone

tokareva said:


> It would be nice if somebody would make a nice Watch.ru Sadko project banner.


I took a shot at it.


----------



## tokareva

Arizone said:


> I took a shot at it.
> 
> View attachment 15328996


That's fantastic,comrade! Thank you!!!
I'm assuming you will share it?


----------



## lagazeta

I want to sign up with number 98.
When do I pay?


----------



## Odessa200

Btw, an authentic one was sold a few days ago to a lucky new owner for 6500$


----------



## lorroberty

...i still did not get any request for payment..


----------



## Kotsov

Odessa200 said:


> View attachment 15350558
> Btw, an authentic one was sold a few days ago to a lucky new owner for 6500$


I'll tell you who paid that much for it.

Not me, that's who


----------



## Odessa200

lorroberty said:


> ...i still did not get any request for payment..


there are limits how much money can be sent to Russia via PP and other channels. You will eventually pay. Just wait. As long as your name on the list is nothing to worry about.


----------



## Odessa200

Kotsov said:


> I'll tell you who paid that much for it.
> 
> Not me, that's who


Not me either. But if I knew it would stop at this price (and have ability to bet on that platform) I would be tempted.


----------



## Mike_FireB

Hi, I'm Mike from Italy, I just joined this group, Is it still possible to join the project? I would to reserve Sadko #213. Thank you very much.


----------



## lorroberty

Ciao Mike/Michele!


----------



## Mike_FireB

[QUOTE = "lorroberty, post: 52136718, membro: 1440971"]
Ciao Mike / Michele!
[/CITAZIONE]
Ciao... Yes Michele... 👍


----------



## lyi

I would like to reserve 2# - 132 and 205, thanks


----------



## Ligavesh

this watch is so ugly I can't decide if I really want it or really don't want it... I'll ponder a bit more, I've spent a lot on watches lately as is anyway...


----------



## Ligavesh

Ligavesh said:


> this watch is so ugly I can't decide if I really want it or really don't want it... I'll ponder a bit more, I've spent a lot on watches lately as is anyway...


Okay, I've decided - ugly or not, I'm not gonna pass on something this unique... Paycheck is coming soon anyway 

Odessa200, put me in for #227 - the date I decided to get the watch (since my son's birthday is already taken, and I'm not taking the date of my wedding or my ex's birthday, that's for sure).


----------



## Fergfour

Ligavesh said:


> Okay, I've decided - ugly or not, I'm not gonna pass on something this unique... Paycheck is coming soon anyway


You probably have time to save up anyway. No posts in the Sadko thread on watch.ru for almost a month, and the month before that they were discussing acrylic vs sapphire. Then there's the matter of payment, still 50 or so people who haven't been notified to pay.


----------



## Danilao

Mike_FireB said:


> Hi, I'm Mike from Italy, I just joined this group, Is it still possible to join the project? I would to reserve Sadko #213. Thank you very much.


Ciao Mike, ben sbarcato ;-)


----------



## Odessa200

Mike_FireB said:


> Hi, I'm Mike from Italy, I just joined this group, Is it still possible to join the project? I would to reserve Sadko #213. Thank you very much.


you are on the list now.


----------



## Odessa200

Fergfour said:


> You probably have time to save up anyway. No posts in the Sadko thread on watch.ru for almost a month, and the month before that they were discussing acrylic vs sapphire. Then there's the matter of payment, still 50 or so people who haven't been notified to pay.


there will be an update soon. Please stay tuned.


----------



## Ligavesh

Fergfour said:


> You probably have time to save up anyway. No posts in the Sadko thread on watch.ru for almost a month, and the month before that they were discussing acrylic vs sapphire. Then there's the matter of payment, still 50 or so people who haven't been notified to pay.


To be honest, it's not so much about saving the money for the watch, but actually buying the watch (I would see a payment as 'buying'), since I've bought a lot of watches as of late and I'd like to take a break from it - from buying, that is , maybe also sell some that I don't think I'll be wearing or are simply superfluous in my collection atm.


----------



## Fergfour

Ligavesh said:


> To be honest, it's not so much about saving the money for the watch, but actually buying the watch (I would see a payment as 'buying'), since I've bought a lot of watches as of late and I'd like to take a break from it - from buying, that is , maybe also sell some that I don't think I'll be wearing or are simply superfluous in my collection atm.


I just thought it was funny when you said your paycheck is coming soon, like you would use some of that for the Sadko. I've had perhaps a dozen paychecks arrive since signing up 
But, perhaps Odessa has some exciting news on the progress


----------



## Mike_FireB

Danilao said:


> Ciao Mike, ben sbarcato ;-)


Grazie mille Danilao, ciao... 😉


----------



## Mike_FireB

Odessa200 said:


> you are on the list now.


Thank you very much... 😉👍🤝


----------



## Odessa200

Ligavesh said:


> Okay, I've decided - ugly or not, I'm not gonna pass on something this unique... Paycheck is coming soon anyway
> 
> Odessa200, put me in for #227 - the date I decided to get the watch (since my son's birthday is already taken, and I'm not taking the date of my wedding or my ex's birthday, that's for sure).


You are on the list now


----------



## Odessa200

lyi said:


> I would like to reserve 2# - 132 and 205, thanks


You are on the list now


----------



## Kotsov

Odessa200 said:


> there will be an update soon. Please stay tuned.


Ooh. Excited.


----------



## [email protected]

Odessa200 said:


> there will be an update soon. Please stay tuned.


Hi there! I'm also here... waiting to pay my 2 pieces of this fantastic Sadko project... 
I'm waiting MY private message with the Paypal address I had to use for the payment 
on August 5th I leave for the well-deserved holidays and I hope to be able to pay for it in the next few days


----------



## Odessa200

[email protected] said:


> Hi there! I'm also here... waiting to pay my 2 pieces of this fantastic Sadko project...
> I'm waiting MY private message with the Paypal address I had to use for the payment
> on August 5th I leave for the well-deserved holidays and I hope to be able to pay for it in the next few days


go on your holiday! These projects take a while to complete.


----------



## lorroberty

[email protected] said:


> Hi there! I'm also here... waiting to pay my 2 pieces of this fantastic Sadko project...
> I'm waiting MY private message with the Paypal address I had to use for the payment
> on August 5th I leave for the well-deserved holidays and I hope to be able to pay for it in the next few days


we just want TO PAY!!!! 
it's actually the opposite of "normal"!


----------



## [email protected]

Odessa200 said:


> go on your holiday! These projects take a while to complete.


Yes I'll go no problem at all
I only WANT TO PAY before I leave my town


----------



## [email protected]

lorroberty said:


> we just want TO PAY!!!!
> it's actually the opposite of "normal"!


yes You're right!


----------



## jimzilla

I would like to request watch number 258
thanks Odessa.


----------



## Odessa200

jimzilla said:


> I would like to request watch number 258
> thanks Odessa.


you are on the list now.


----------



## Kotsov

Odessa200 said:


> there will be an update soon. Please stay tuned.


Don't keep us in suspenders


----------



## Odessa200

Kotsov said:


> Don't keep us in suspenders


let me clarify: I am not the one with an update. From the project admin I know that update is coming. The project is moving. He did not share all the details and I do not want to play a game of a 'broken phone'. Once he is ready to share the details he will do so.


----------



## Odessa200

Test watch with the correctly printed calendar.


----------



## Fergfour

Spectacular!


----------



## taike




----------



## st.petersbourg

I would like to request nr. 118
thanks in advance


----------



## Kotsov

Odessa200 said:


> Test watch with the correctly printed calendar.
> View attachment 15375499
> View attachment 15375502


Fantastic, lose the bracelet though.

Is this the update? Apologies I didn't understand your previous post fully.


----------



## jimzilla

I would like to test that bad boy out on my wrist, very nice!
I would rather have a strap as well..... or both would be great.


----------



## Ligavesh

Kotsov said:


> Fantastic, lose the bracelet though.
> 
> Is this the update? Apologies I didn't understand your previous post fully.


I like old style Soviet bracelets - in looks, how they feel once you put them on is a different story... but if they made it all steel instead of thin steel maybe it would be a different story...

On the other hand, a Jubilee makes EVERYTHING look better.


----------



## Odessa200

Kotsov said:


> Fantastic, lose the bracelet though.
> 
> Is this the update? Apologies I didn't understand your previous post fully.


No. Just a few photos I got from the project admin. He will share an update once there is a significant news available. For now he is making some progress. Lets just wait.


----------



## Odessa200

st.petersbourg said:


> I would like to request nr. 118
> thanks in advance


I had passed this request to the project admin.


----------



## st.petersbourg

Odessa200 said:


> I had passed this request to the project admin.


thanks


----------



## Odessa200

st.petersbourg said:


> thanks


you are on the list now!


----------



## Fox1969

Hi I ask to be able to join the project for the purchase of the Sadko, I have no preference for the number. Regards


----------



## Odessa200

Fox1969 said:


> Hi I ask to be able to join the project for the purchase of the Sadko, I have no preference for the number. Regards


Welcome to the project. Please pick any available number and post here.


----------



## Fox1969

Odessa200 said:


> Welcome to the project. Please pick any available number and post here.


Hi if number 269 is okay?


----------



## jimzilla

Hey Odessa, Is it possible to ask if we could have a bracelet and strap option for this watch?
Just wondering, thanks.

I would like to thank you for your time and effort to help bring this project to reality. So ......
Thank you very much sir It Is very much appreciated, jimzilla.


----------



## Fox1969

Good evening for my registration mistake I had been banned for multiple accounts, but now everything is ok thanks to the very nice WUS administrators.
I ask if possible to have the number 269.
Thank you and greetings.


----------



## Odessa200

jimzilla said:


> Hey Odessa, Is it possible to ask if we could have a bracelet and strap option for this watch?
> Just wondering, thanks.
> 
> I would like to thank you for your time and effort to help bring this project to reality. So ......
> Thank you very much sir It Is very much appreciated, jimzilla.


it is being discussed but at the moment the project and the price covers just the watch. Many participants object adding any strap/bracelet fearing additional delays that this may cause. We will see how this develops.


----------



## Kotsov

Odessa200 said:


> it is being discussed but at the moment the project and the price covers just the watch. Many participants object adding any strap/bracelet fearing additional delays that this may cause. We will see how this develops.


I'm with this. At this stage let's not go down the strap rabbit hole. Just imagine it comes with an infinite possibility of different straps.


----------



## tokareva

It seems like we could always design and order a strap later. We've been waiting for the watch a long time, I don't want to wait around for a strap too. It's not like it can't be worn without a custom strap. 🙄


----------



## st.petersbourg

Odessa200 said:


> you are on the list now!


thanks Odessa !


----------



## jimzilla

I agree about the strap/bracelet option, I was just asking. It does lessen the odds of delaying the project.


----------



## philippeF

tokareva said:


> It seems like we could always design and order a strap later. We've been waiting for the watch a long time, I don't want to wait around for a strap too. It's not like it can't be worn without a custom strap. 🙄


you're right !


----------



## jimzilla

That Sadko is a bad boy......... I would wear it around my neck on a string !.


----------



## taike

jimzilla said:


> That Sadko is a bad boy......... I would wear it around my neck on a string !.


A gusli string?


----------



## jimzilla

Cat gut or leather i don't mind, I just can't wait to get it! in the mail.


----------



## Fergfour

I recommend you think about something else for the next several months. Like how many months you’ll be waiting for the WUS project or the Spanish forum project Lol.


----------



## Sullivanjt

Fergfour said:


> I recommend you think about something else for the next several months. Like how many months you'll be waiting for the WUS project or the Spanish forum project Lol.


Hopefully only a few more for the WUS project!


----------



## Odessa200

Here is an update from the project manager posted to the Russian forum.

“
I'm sorry for the pause. The manufacturer with whom the sample was made did not survive the quarantine. And it refused to address some points. We now abandoned this manufacturer.

We are currently negotiating with another factory. At the final stage right now. We are clarifying the technical nuances of the watch.
We will continue to do it according to the old drawings, so it will not be from scratch.

no payments are collected at this time from international buyers to avoid maxing out on PayPal acct
“
Stay tuned and stay safe!


----------



## RFollia

No problem. We'll wait. Sad the manufacturer did not survive quarantine. Thank you for letting us know. At least project is alive and kicking. Best regards


----------



## Kotsov

Sullivanjt said:


> Hopefully only a few more for the WUS project!


 Isn't he talking about the Elektronika project?


----------



## Sullivanjt

Kotsov said:


> Isn't he talking about the Elektronika project?


My statement applies to either one haha


----------



## Kotsov

Sullivanjt said:


> My statement applies to either one haha


I think only the Elektronica is an "official" WUS project.

The Zlatoust is more Project Testosterone and less WUSy.


----------



## Fergfour

? 








Часы САДКО коллекционные - описание, характеристики, фото | Официальный сайт бренда «Слава»


Коллекционные наручные часы САДКО на официальном сайте «Слава»




slava-watch.com


----------



## Ligavesh

Fergfour said:


> ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Часы САДКО коллекционные - описание, характеристики, фото | Официальный сайт бренда «Слава»
> 
> 
> Коллекционные наручные часы САДКО на официальном сайте «Слава»
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slava-watch.com


Looks like they saw there's interest for it an decided to make their own official remake. With 50 ATM WR and helium exhaust valve I imagine this would cost considerably more than 'our' remake, although there's no price given (even the dimensions aren't written in, just blank space left, very strange, they must have been in a hurry?). I do wonder what this means for 'our' remake though, with copyrights and everything...


----------



## lorroberty

Ligavesh said:


> Looks like they saw there's interest for it an decided to make their own official remake. With 50 ATM WR and helium exhaust valve I imagine this would cost considerably more than 'our' remake, although there's no price given (even the dimensions aren't written in, just blank space left, very strange, they must have been in a hurry?). I do wonder what this means for 'our' remake though, with copyrights and everything...


I posted something regarding this some months ago, because Slava announced this on Instagram. So the watch is happening; prices will be in line with the new Slava; I would bet 800$ if not more


----------



## Fergfour

I opened a chat with them on their site this morning. Even though the article says 2020, it probably won't be as it's been delayed due to Covid. They weren't able to provide any status updates on the project, if it was in progress, or if it was definitely happening. I agree that based on the prices of the TV as a comparison, $800+ wouldn't be surprising.


----------



## Odessa200

Fergfour said:


> I chatted with them this morning. Even though the article says 2020, it probably won't be as it's been delayed due to Covid. They weren't able to provide any status updates on the project. Who knows if they'll even do it. I agree based on the prices of the TV as a comparison $800+ wouldn't be surprising.


I would expect much more. 1500$ is my guess


----------



## lorroberty

1500$ would Be crazy


----------



## Odessa200

lorroberty said:


> 1500$ would Be crazy


Raketa charges these prices. Right? Slava TV is for sale at 52000 rubles (690$). This model is not a coveted Sadko. Does not have helium, etc. And anyone who wants can get an authentic Soviet Slava TV for 150$ or so it great shape. Based on this, my estimate of 1500$ for the Sadko remake.


----------



## jimzilla

WOW I did not see that coming , a reissue.


----------



## Fergfour

It'll be interesting how it all plays out. When/if the watch ru project will be released vs the Slava reissue. Price differences between the two. Other differences. Any trademark issues, etc. I don't expect anything this year on either one honestly.


----------



## lorroberty

Odessa200 said:


> Raketa charges these prices. Right? Slava TV is for sale at 52000 rubles (690$). This model is not a coveted Sadko. Does not have helium, etc. And anyone who wants can get an authentic Soviet Slava TV for 150$ or so it great shape. Based on this, my estimate of 1500$ for the Sadko remake.


well, I got my authentic Soviet Slava TV in fine conditions for 40$.

This said, for 1500$ you get an Oris Aquis new (absolutely not a cheap watch), you easily get a Longines Hydroconquest. Therefore I consider the price quite expensive for what it is.

did not buy the new Slava TV because I consider it too expensive I will not buy the Sadko then!


----------



## Fergfour

The Slava TV reissue is one of my favorite watches ever. Can be had for $100 less than what was mentioned. If you like the original go for it, it’s great. If you want a limited edition, modern ‘re-imagining’ of the original where essentially everything about it (besides the movement) is new/different then I’d highly recommend it.
If they make the Sadko I’m not sure they’d charge double the TV’s price. I’m thinking 1000 perhaps.


----------



## Odessa200

Fergfour said:


> The Slava TV reissue is one of my favorite watches ever. Can be had for $100 less than what was mentioned. If you like the original go for it, it's great. If you want a limited edition, modern 're-imagining' of the original where essentially everything about it (besides the movement) is new/different then I'd highly recommend it.
> If they make the Sadko I'm not sure they'd charge double the TV's price. I'm thinking 1000 perhaps.


We will see. They also got impacted by the Virus.

Forum remake project is slowly moving. New China manufacturer confirmed their understanding of our requirements and is prepping their drawings, etc. So although I have no concrete tangible updates I know the project is moving and this is great.

Biggest difference between Forum remake and Slava remake, imho, besides the price is that the forum watch will be almost exact replica. While Slava remake will be a 'new Sadko' with different sizes, different design elements, etc. I am sure both watches will find lots of love from their owners. One is not worst than the other. They are just different.


----------



## jimzilla

Hi Odessa200, I had ordered 2 of the Slava Sadko watches, #158 and #258
Can you please delete watch #258 for me, I am planning on getting the re release when they are available
So I will only need #158, thank you sir, best regards, James.


----------



## Odessa200

jimzilla said:


> Hi Odessa200, I had ordered 2 of the Slava Sadko watches, #158 and #258
> Can you please delete watch #258 for me, I am planning on getting the re release when they are available
> So I will only need #158, thank you sir, best regards, James.


I see it was done. Please verify


----------



## jimzilla

Verified, thanks Odessa.


----------



## Kotsov

I’m £500+ into this with nothing to show after years. 


Maybe $1,500 for a straight purchase isn’t so bad.


----------



## Odessa200

Kotsov said:


> I'm £500+ into this with nothing to show after years.
> 
> Maybe $1,500 for a straight purchase isn't so bad.


true but I am into this because I want the exact replica. Not because I want a Sadko-like watch. So if Slava decided to make an exact copy I would be tempted. But a Sadko-like watch does not interest me that much. That is just me. Plus the steep price for it. So I am sticking with the Forum's Sadko


----------



## Ligavesh

It's gonna cost 500 pounds? And what's the current status of the project, anyway, we forgot about this one talking about the Zlatousts...


----------



## Odessa200

Ligavesh said:


> It's gonna cost 500 pounds? And what's the current status of the project, anyway, we forgot about this one talking about the Zlatousts...


Kotsov is getting 2 I guess. Cause it is about half of his cost.

status of the project was outlined a few posts up (post 311) No update since then


----------



## tokareva

That's a pretty amazing looking watch. I would be tempted to maybe "go crazy" one time on a watch purchase.


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> That's a pretty amazing looking watch. I would be tempted to maybe "go crazy" one time on a watch purchase.


It's much easier to do if you are separated/divorced/have no girlfriend.


----------



## Kotsov

Odessa200 said:


> Kotsov is getting 2 I guess. Cause it is about half of his cost.
> 
> status of the project was outlined a few posts up (post 311) No update since then


Yes two.


----------



## Kotsov

Ligavesh said:


> It's much easier to do if you are separated/divorced/have no girlfriend.


It's tempting...


----------



## tokareva

Kotsov said:


> It's tempting...


What's tempting... getting separated/ divorced, or buying the watch? ?


----------



## taike

tokareva said:


> What's tempting... getting separated/ divorced, or buying the watch?


One informs the other. Separation arises from purchase. Purchase arises from separation.


----------



## jimzilla

tokareva said:


> What's tempting... getting separated/ divorced, or buying the watch? 😂


Don't let her find out what you really spend on watches or it may become a reality!


----------



## Fergfour

A little eye candy that someone posted on the RE forums. I know it's not the same as the project watch but still nice to look at.


----------



## tokareva

I hope that's not the final version, I don't like the font used for SADKO at all. If it looks amazing like this one and it's not a completely insane price I might consider it.

Does anybody know for sure what it's going to look like?


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> I hope that's not the final version, I don't like the font used for SADKO at all. If it looks amazing like this one and it's not a completely insane price I might consider it.
> 
> Does anybody know for sure what it's going to look like?


Like this, I suppose.


----------



## Fergfour

Ligavesh said:


> Like this, I suppose.


Remember we're talking 2 separate watches here. Your link is for the watch.ru project, this other one is something Sadko is supposedly releasing at some point (my guess is next year).


----------



## Ligavesh

Fergfour said:


> Remember we're talking 2 separate watches here. Your link is for the watch.ru project, this other one is something Sadko is supposedly releasing at some point (my guess is next year).


I think he was asking about the forum's project.


----------



## Fergfour

Ligavesh said:


> I think he was asking about the forum's project.


Hard to say. Not even sure some people know there are potentially 2 of these. Anyway, I think I'll stop posting the Slava Sadko in this thread since it is titled "..watch.ru limited project", no need to create confusion.


----------



## tokareva

No I'm asking about the Slava factory re-edition.


----------



## Fergfour

tokareva said:


> No I'm asking about the Slava factory re-edition.


Thought so. Anyway, there isn't any official news about the Slava re-issue yet. No release date, no price, no official photos.


----------



## Ligavesh

Yeah, but that rendition _is_ from Slava's official site, so it's probably pretty close to the final version.


----------



## Fergfour

Ligavesh said:


> Yeah, but that rendition _is_ from Slava's official site, so it's probably pretty close to the final version.


I assume it would be pretty close as well. Time will tell.


----------



## Ligavesh

Часы САДКО коллекционные - описание, характеристики, фото | Официальный сайт бренда «Слава»


Коллекционные наручные часы САДКО на официальном сайте «Слава»




slava-watch.com


----------



## Fergfour

Ligavesh said:


> Часы САДКО коллекционные - описание, характеристики, фото | Официальный сайт бренда «Слава»
> 
> 
> Коллекционные наручные часы САДКО на официальном сайте «Слава»
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slava-watch.com


I was looking on slava.su which is why I didn't see it. Interesting how they don't give the dimensions in that description, also, why mineral crystal? Anyway on their facebook site I asked about it, they can't provide any information at all on it.


----------



## Ligavesh

Eh, who knows, I'm not an expert on Slava, I only have two in my collection


----------



## Fergfour

I only have one, and it's a re-issue lol


----------



## Kotsov

Fergfour said:


> A little eye candy that someone posted on the RE forums. I know it's not the same as the project watch but still nice to look at.
> 
> View attachment 15454988


Hopefully it also does AD.


----------



## Fergfour

Садко


Садко - Коллекционые наручные мужские часы "Садко" - возвращение легенды!




slava.su




Post #326, I guessed $1000, I was close. Looks like at the moment $1100 , some for 1200, depending on the configuration. Doesn't seem to be available for sale yet, but it seems they're getting the website ready.
You choose color of the case/bracelet, dial, bezel, and can pick a serial number 1-500 if it's available.


----------



## lorroberty

Fergfour said:


> Садко
> 
> 
> Садко - Коллекционые наручные мужские часы "Садко" - возвращение легенды!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slava.su
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post #326, I guessed $1000, I was close. Looks like at the moment $1100 , some for 1200, depending on the configuration. Doesn't seem to be available for sale yet, but it seems they're getting the website ready.
> You choose color of the case/bracelet, dial, bezel, and can pick a serial number 1-500 if it's available.


Yikes! If I may say keeping the bezel with the same color pattern while changing dial color isn't a great idea..


----------



## tokareva

I think I'll have to pass on them. In my opinion they blew it with the design of the Sadko letters.😫 I also never buy anything advertised as "collectible". 🙄

Also why settle for 500m when you can get a 700m Zlatoust for less money.🤔


----------



## Fergfour

A little counterpoint tokareva. 😉

I wouldn’t say they blew it on the “Sadko” font. It looks looks true to images I’ve seen from an old Slava catalog actually so I guess they wanted to be “authentic”. I’m not s big fan of the lettering myself, however, it’s a very busy dial with a lot of little details to look at and I find I don’t focus on the Sadko part.

I don’t mind the collectible part. Let’s face it, numbered or special or limited edition is commonplace with many watch brands.

A choice between 10m and 100m might make a difference to me, but 500 vs 700? Both are are a bit over the top.

We knew it’d be expensive. If it was half the price I’d try one, but right now I won’t. I know that the other limited to 500 Slava reissues (TV, Mir) are still available after several months (maybe over a year now) and at 1100 bucks I have a feeling these wont sell out quickly either.


----------



## lorroberty

I like the watch. No issue at all with fonts used. As I said I found the color matching quite bad but if you take the black dial then the watch is great.
A 50% discount and I would even preorder it.
At 1100$ I should have an excess of money to really consider it (does it ever happen?!)


----------



## Fergfour

Anyway, Slava issued Sadko aside, here's the latest from watch.ru on their Sadko project (translated with google):
Everything is moving slowly. The Chinese work (our factory at least) only two days a week. No orders. The rest of the factories are closed. But they agreed to take our order.
Redrawn for themselves (they) the drawings. With our comments on the previous extreme sample. Attached pictures.

This week I'm looking forward to an accurate 3D scan of the picture on the lid. There, not everything turned out so easy either. 3D scans are not done from glare and black surfaces, so this is all covered with special chalk. So he caused the blurring of small details in the picture, he ate in one word. After the scan, they were given to the artists for drawing on the detailed photo of the cover. Today I'm waiting for some result.
The confusion with the lid turned out due to the fact that the Chinese cannot make a picture from the photo, only a shnyaga, such as the one on the sample. Michael (Caretaker) saw. Receive art and send to Chinese.
There is no information on other nuances of the type of bezel, sapphire, etc.
Do not pay attention to the possible curvature of pictures, files were converted from one to another several times.


----------



## Savy86

Good evening, can I book myself for the watch too?


----------



## Kotsov

Savy86 said:


> Good evening, can I book myself for the watch too?


You can. See the first post on this thread.

Welcome aboard


----------



## Bandido

What do you think, comrades?





Поиск - садко







slava.su


----------



## lorroberty

the black and steel is the only one I like.
but I like it a lot.

don't get what's the pump?!


----------



## Fergfour

Bandido said:


> What do you think, comrades?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Поиск - садко
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slava.su


I posted the same thing here about a week ago. In a nutshell I think people like them but not the price, that the project watch will also be very nice and less expensive too. Just have to wait to see what if any progress is made.


----------



## Bandido

I've seen an advertisement in my Instagram today and remembered that something similar was developed as limited edition on WUS and WRU. Did not follow this project so late for a week)))). Ok then. Slowpoke detected)))))


----------



## tokareva

Glad I'm in the project, some of those factory models are the ugliest combinations I've ever seen. 🙄😂


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> Glad I'm in the project, some of those factory models are the ugliest combinations I've ever seen. 🙄😂


Only the black dial/black and red bezel looks fine, the rest are a disaster - but it's Slava - that's why I'm a Raketa-Man.

Tbh though, those could also be bad computer renders, who knows how will those "shiny" dials look IRL.


----------



## Fergfour

I too like the plain black dial (not the sunburst/shiny black dial) w/ black/red bezel myself. There's a lot golng with the dial and I feel a simple background works better for me. The blue dial with blue/red bezel isn't that bad to me. The way they do these things though will be like the TV reissue. You configure it when you buy it. You decide on the case finish, then dial color, then bezel, and choose a number from a little chart they show you. I suppose they might have certain number of each ready to ship and they just put the caseback on with your number, but I thought they assembled them as needed based on the customers input.


----------



## Bandido

tokareva said:


> Glad I'm in the project, some of those factory models are the ugliest combinations I've ever seen. 🙄😂


There is more LOL aspect, that I've tried to sign in either))). "Just when I thought I was out... They pull me back in!"


----------



## Bandido

Sunburst is fine for me, if it co-works with bezel, but green sunburst with black-red bezel? Vomitpowder.


----------



## Odessa200

Ok people... get ready. There is an update. Money collection will resume soon because the watches will be built very soon. There is an option to get it with the sapphire crystal for additional 30$ if we get the minimum 100 orders across all project participants. Lets start a rolling list (add you watch number and nick and the word sapphire. Copy the latest list so I will not need to concatenate.

62 Brick200 Sapphire


----------



## Ligavesh

Odessa200 said:


> Ok people... get ready. There is an update. Money collection will resume soon because the watches will be built very soon. There is an option to get it with the sapphire crystal for additional 30$ if we get the minimum 100 orders across all project participants. Lets start a rolling list (add you watch number and nick and the word sapphire. Copy the latest list so I will not need to concatenate.
> 
> 62 Brick200 Sapphire


You mean like this:

1) 62 Brick200 Sapphire
2) 227 Ligavesh (WUS) Sapphire

???

edit: maybe better to put a number in front


----------



## Zany4

1) 62 Brick200 Sapphire
2) 227 Ligavesh (WUS) Sapphire
3) 64 Zany4 (WUS) Sapphire

Participant List for Sadko Project Watches


----------



## Odessa200

Ligavesh said:


> You mean like this:
> 
> 1) 62 Brick200 Sapphire
> 2) 227 Ligavesh (WUS) Sapphire
> 
> ???
> 
> edit: maybe better to put a number in front


Yes. Keep adding just like this. I will send to the project manger in a few days. Please note Sapphire will be domed.


----------



## Zany4

Odessa200 said:


> Yes. Keep adding just like this. I will send to the project manger in a few days. Please note Sapphire will be domed.


I replied to the above in post 376 so the next number is 4. The link to project participants is also in that post for people to look up their watch numbers.


----------



## lollo1979

Odessa200 said:


> Ok people... get ready. There is an update. Money collection will resume soon because the watches will be built very soon. There is an option to get it with the sapphire crystal for additional 30$ if we get the minimum 100 orders across all project participants. Lets start a rolling list (add you watch number and nick and the word sapphire. Copy the latest list so I will not need to concatenate.
> 
> 62 Brick200 Sapphire


I do not remember what was foreseen....
Mineral or plastic?

Inviato dal mio SM-A505FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Odessa200

lollo1979 said:


> I do not remember what was foreseen....
> Mineral or plastic?
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-A505FN utilizzando Tapatalk


always mineral. Plastic was not an option.


----------



## lollo1979

1) 62 Brick200 Sapphire
2) 227 Ligavesh (WUS) Sapphire
3) 64 Zany4 (WUS) Sapphire
4) Lollo1979 (WUS) Sapphire (2 pieces.. n.79-93)

Inviato dal mio SM-A505FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## carcal

1) 62 Brick200 Sapphire
2) 227 Ligavesh (WUS) Sapphire
3) 64 Zany4 (WUS) Sapphire
4) Lollo1979 (WUS) Sapphire (2 pieces.. n.79-93)
5) Carcal (WUS) Sapphire


----------



## Fergfour

Odessa200 said:


> Yes. Keep adding just like this. I will send to the project manger in a few days. Please note Sapphire will be domed.


1) 62 Brick200 Sapphire
2) 227 Ligavesh (WUS) Sapphire
3) 64 Zany4 (WUS) Sapphire
4) Lollo1979 (WUS) Sapphire (2 pieces.. n.79-93)
5) Carcal (WUS) Sapphire
6) 170 fergfour (WUS) Sapphire

some people aren't putting their number?


----------



## Kotsov

Why isn't option just put on the original spreadsheet?


----------



## Kotsov

1) 62 Brick200 Sapphire
2) 227 Ligavesh (WUS) Sapphire
3) 64 Zany4 (WUS) Sapphire
4) Lollo1979 (WUS) Sapphire (2 pieces.. n.79-93)
5) Carcal (WUS) Sapphire
6) 170 fergfour (WUS) Sapphire
7) 16 Kotsov Sapphire
8) 94 Kotsov Sapphire


----------



## Ligavesh

Fergfour said:


> 1) 62 Brick200 Sapphire
> 2) 227 Ligavesh (WUS) Sapphire
> 3) 64 Zany4 (WUS) Sapphire
> 4) Lollo1979 (WUS) Sapphire (2 pieces.. n.79-93)
> 5) Carcal (WUS) Sapphire
> 6) 170 fergfour (WUS) Sapphire
> 
> some people aren't putting their number?


wait, @lollo1979 has 2 pieces, he should put both of them individually, the idea is to see when we reach 100 pieces, or? then, he should put both pieces

@Kotsov of course gets it, @carcal doesn't quite!


----------



## Odessa200

Kotsov said:


> Why isn't option just put on the original spreadsheet?


the option is there and the Project Manager will add all people who commit to buy the Sapphire


----------



## Fergfour

Kotsov said:


> Why isn't option just put on the original spreadsheet?


You could do it the way the project coordinator requested on watch.ru. I think odessa's just being helpful for the WUS folks who don't have a watch.ru account.

edit: beat me to it Odessa. I think people forget sometimes that this isn't a WUS project.


----------



## Odessa200

1) 62 Brick200 Sapphire
2) 227 Ligavesh (WUS) Sapphire
3) 64 Zany4 (WUS) Sapphire
4) 79 Lollo1979 (WUS) Sapphire
5) 93 Lollo1979 (WUS) Sapphire
6) 156 Carcal (WUS) Sapphire
7) 170 fergfour (WUS) Sapphire
8) 16 Kotsov Sapphire
9) 94 Kotsov Sapphire

Flattened the list . We do not need 100 from just WUS. We need 100 total for this price of 30$. I am sure we will get enough people. If original would be plastic I would think about it (to be as close to the original). But given it was already a mineral glass, choice is clear: upgrade to sapphire.


----------



## OCSleeper

1) 62 Brick200 Sapphire
2) 227 Ligavesh (WUS) Sapphire
3) 64 Zany4 (WUS) Sapphire
4) 79 Lollo1979 (WUS) Sapphire
5) 93 Lollo1979 (WUS) Sapphire
6) 156 Carcal (WUS) Sapphire
7) 170 fergfour (WUS) Sapphire
8) 16 Kotsov Sapphire
9) 94 Kotsov Sapphire
10) 149 OCSleeper Sapphire


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike

1) 62 Brick200 Sapphire
2) 227 Ligavesh (WUS) Sapphire
3) 64 Zany4 (WUS) Sapphire
4) 79 Lollo1979 (WUS) Sapphire
5) 93 Lollo1979 (WUS) Sapphire
6) 156 Carcal (WUS) Sapphire
7) 170 fergfour (WUS) Sapphire
8) 16 Kotsov Sapphire
9) 94 Kotsov Sapphire
10) 149 OCSleeper Sapphire
11) 238 taike (WUS) Sapphire


----------



## lorroberty

1) 62 Brick200 Sapphire
2) 227 Ligavesh (WUS) Sapphire
3) 64 Zany4 (WUS) Sapphire
4) 79 Lollo1979 (WUS) Sapphire
5) 93 Lollo1979 (WUS) Sapphire
6) 156 Carcal (WUS) Sapphire
7) 170 fergfour (WUS) Sapphire
8) 16 Kotsov Sapphire
9) 94 Kotsov Sapphire
10) 149 OCSleeper Sapphire
11) 238 taike (WUS) Sapphire
12) 137 lorroberty (WUS) Sapphire


----------



## Kotsov

I'm getting excited again...


----------



## Kotsov

Fergfour said:


> Anyway, Slava issued Sadko aside, here's the latest from watch.ru on their Sadko project (translated with google):
> Everything is moving slowly. The Chinese work (our factory at least) only two days a week. No orders. The rest of the factories are closed. But they agreed to take our order.
> Redrawn for themselves (they) the drawings. With our comments on the previous extreme sample. Attached pictures.
> 
> This week I'm looking forward to an accurate 3D scan of the picture on the lid. There, not everything turned out so easy either. 3D scans are not done from glare and black surfaces, so this is all covered with special chalk. So he caused the blurring of small details in the picture, he ate in one word. After the scan, they were given to the artists for drawing on the detailed photo of the cover. Today I'm waiting for some result.
> The confusion with the lid turned out due to the fact that the Chinese cannot make a picture from the photo, only a shnyaga, such as the one on the sample. Michael (Caretaker) saw. Receive art and send to Chinese.
> There is no information on other nuances of the type of bezel, sapphire, etc.
> Do not pay attention to the possible curvature of pictures, files were converted from one to another several times.
> 
> View attachment 15479803
> View attachment 15479804


The technical drawings are a work of art in themselves.


----------



## Zany4

Kotsov said:


> I'm getting excited again...


Between Sadko project and the Zlatoust group buy it's almost too much! But not quite...


----------



## Fergfour

Zany4 said:


> Between Sadko project and the Zlatoust group buy it's almost too much! But not quite...


Then add in the compressor project, the digital, and the Pripyat. I hope the financials don't hit all at once.


----------



## zakunin

279) zakunin (WUS) Shappire


----------



## giucap

1) 62 Brick200 Sapphire
2) 227 Ligavesh (WUS) Sapphire
3) 64 Zany4 (WUS) Sapphire
4) 79 Lollo1979 (WUS) Sapphire
5) 93 Lollo1979 (WUS) Sapphire
6) 156 Carcal (WUS) Sapphire
7) 170 fergfour (WUS) Sapphire
8) 16 Kotsov Sapphire
9) 94 Kotsov Sapphire
10) 149 OCSleeper Sapphire
11) 238 taike (WUS) Sapphire
12) 137 lorroberty (WUS) Sapphire 
13) 279 zakunin (WUS) Shappire 
14) 143 giuscap(WUS) Shappire


----------



## lagazeta

1) 62 Brick200 Sapphire
2) 227 Ligavesh (WUS) Sapphire
3) 64 Zany4 (WUS) Sapphire
4) 79 Lollo1979 (WUS) Sapphire
5) 93 Lollo1979 (WUS) Sapphire
6) 156 Carcal (WUS) Sapphire
7) 170 fergfour (WUS) Sapphire
8) 16 Kotsov Sapphire
9) 94 Kotsov Sapphire
10) 149 OCSleeper Sapphire
11) 238 taike (WUS) Sapphire
12) 137 lorroberty (WUS) Sapphire 
13) 279 zakunin (WUS) Shappire 
14) 143 giuscap(WUS) Shappire 
15) 98 lagazeta (WUS) Shappire


----------



## tokareva

1) 62 Brick200 Sapphire
2) 227 Ligavesh (WUS) Sapphire
3) 64 Zany4 (WUS) Sapphire
4) 79 Lollo1979 (WUS) Sapphire
5) 93 Lollo1979 (WUS) Sapphire
6) 156 Carcal (WUS) Sapphire
7) 170 fergfour (WUS) Sapphire
8) 16 Kotsov Sapphire
9) 94 Kotsov Sapphire
10) 149 OCSleeper Sapphire
11) 238 taike (WUS) Sapphire
12) 137 lorroberty (WUS) Sapphire
13) 279 zakunin (WUS) Shappire
14) 143 giuscap(WUS) Shappire
15) 98 lagazeta (WUS) Shappire
16) 95 tokareva (WUS) Sapphire


----------



## Fox1969

1) 62 Brick200 Sapphire
2) 227 Ligavesh (WUS) Sapphire
3) 64 Zany4 (WUS) Sapphire
4) 79 Lollo1979 (WUS) Sapphire
5) 93 Lollo1979 (WUS) Sapphire
6) 156 Carcal (WUS) Sapphire
7) 170 fergfour (WUS) Sapphire
8) 16 Kotsov Sapphire
9) 94 Kotsov Sapphire
10) 149 OCSleeper Sapphire
11) 238 taike (WUS) Sapphire
12) 137 lorroberty (WUS) Sapphire
13) 279 zakunin (WUS) Shappire
14) 143 giuscap(WUS) Shappire
15) 98 lagazeta (WUS) Shappire
16) 95 tokareva (WUS) Sapphire
17) 269 Fox1969 (WUS ) Sapphire


----------



## Abulafia

1) 62 Brick200 Sapphire
2) 227 Ligavesh (WUS) Sapphire
3) 64 Zany4 (WUS) Sapphire
4) 79 Lollo1979 (WUS) Sapphire
5) 93 Lollo1979 (WUS) Sapphire
6) 156 Carcal (WUS) Sapphire
7) 170 fergfour (WUS) Sapphire
8) 16 Kotsov Sapphire
9) 94 Kotsov Sapphire
10) 149 OCSleeper Sapphire
11) 238 taike (WUS) Sapphire
12) 137 lorroberty (WUS) Sapphire
13) 279 zakunin (WUS) Shappire
14) 143 giuscap(WUS) Shappire
15) 98 lagazeta (WUS) Shappire
16) 95 tokareva (WUS) Sapphire
17) 269 Fox1969 (WUS ) Sapphire
18) 182 Abulafia (WUS) Sapphire


----------



## giucap

1) 62 Brick200 Sapphire
2) 227 Ligavesh (WUS) Sapphire
3) 64 Zany4 (WUS) Sapphire
4) 79 Lollo1979 (WUS) Sapphire
5) 93 Lollo1979 (WUS) Sapphire
6) 156 Carcal (WUS) Sapphire
7) 170 fergfour (WUS) Sapphire
8) 16 Kotsov Sapphire
9) 94 Kotsov Sapphire
10) 149 OCSleeper Sapphire
11) 238 taike (WUS) Sapphire
12) 137 lorroberty (WUS) Sapphire
13) 279 zakunin (WUS) Shappire
14) 143 giuscap(WUS) Shappire
15) 98 lagazeta (WUS) Shappire
16) 95 tokareva (WUS) Sapphire
17) 269 Fox1969 (WUS ) Sapphire
18) 182 Abulafia (WUS) Sapphire 
19) 164 massimo1979(WUS) Sapphire


----------



## Odessa200

Adding here just in case someone missed the info: domed Sapphire is an additional 30$. I think it is well worth the price. We are probably very close to the needed 100 people so I would assume this will happen at this price.

Also, 340 movements were purchased and go via service. Calendar disks are reprinted to fit the dial. Cases will be produced soon... Get exited!


----------



## giucap

Odessa200 said:


> Adding here just in case someone missed the info: domed Sapphire is an additional 30$. I think it is well worth the price. We are probably very close to the needed 100 people so I would assume this will happen at this price.
> 
> Also, 340 movements were purchased and go via service. Calendar disks are reprinted to fit the dial. Cases will be produced soon... Get exited!


I am super excited my friend. I thought the project was dead and instead we will see this baeuty emerge from the sea


----------



## skipvel

giucap said:


> 1) 62 Brick200 Sapphire
> 2) 227 Ligavesh (WUS) Sapphire
> 3) 64 Zany4 (WUS) Sapphire
> 4) 79 Lollo1979 (WUS) Sapphire
> 5) 93 Lollo1979 (WUS) Sapphire
> 6) 156 Carcal (WUS) Sapphire
> 7) 170 fergfour (WUS) Sapphire
> 8) 16 Kotsov Sapphire
> 9) 94 Kotsov Sapphire
> 10) 149 OCSleeper Sapphire
> 11) 238 taike (WUS) Sapphire
> 12) 137 lorroberty (WUS) Sapphire
> 13) 279 zakunin (WUS) Shappire
> 14) 143 giuscap(WUS) Shappire
> 15) 98 lagazeta (WUS) Shappire
> 16) 95 tokareva (WUS) Sapphire
> 17) 269 Fox1969 (WUS ) Sapphire
> 18) 182 Abulafia (WUS) Sapphire
> 19) 164 massimo1979(WUS) Sapphire
> 20) 30 skipvel (WUS) Sapphire


----------



## Rimmed762

1) 62 Brick200 Sapphire
2) 227 Ligavesh (WUS) Sapphire
3) 64 Zany4 (WUS) Sapphire
4) 79 Lollo1979 (WUS) Sapphire
5) 93 Lollo1979 (WUS) Sapphire
6) 156 Carcal (WUS) Sapphire
7) 170 fergfour (WUS) Sapphire
8) 16 Kotsov Sapphire
9) 94 Kotsov Sapphire
10) 149 OCSleeper Sapphire
11) 238 taike (WUS) Sapphire
12) 137 lorroberty (WUS) Sapphire
13) 279 zakunin (WUS) Shappire
14) 143 giuscap(WUS) Shappire
15) 98 lagazeta (WUS) Shappire
16) 95 tokareva (WUS) Sapphire
17) 269 Fox1969 (WUS ) Sapphire
18) 182 Abulafia (WUS) Sapphire
19) 164 massimo1979(WUS) Sapphire
20) 30 skipvel (WUS) Sapphire
21) (I check the number) Rimmed 762 (WUS)


----------



## ale9191

1) 62 Brick200 Sapphire
2) 227 Ligavesh (WUS) Sapphire
3) 64 Zany4 (WUS) Sapphire
4) 79 Lollo1979 (WUS) Sapphire
5) 93 Lollo1979 (WUS) Sapphire
6) 156 Carcal (WUS) Sapphire
7) 170 fergfour (WUS) Sapphire
8) 16 Kotsov Sapphire
9) 94 Kotsov Sapphire
10) 149 OCSleeper Sapphire
11) 238 taike (WUS) Sapphire
12) 137 lorroberty (WUS) Sapphire
13) 279 zakunin (WUS) Shappire
14) 143 giuscap(WUS) Shappire
15) 98 lagazeta (WUS) Shappire
16) 95 tokareva (WUS) Sapphire
17) 269 Fox1969 (WUS ) Sapphire
18) 182 Abulafia (WUS) Sapphire
19) 164 massimo1979(WUS) Sapphire
20) 30 skipvel (WUS) Sapphire
21) (I check the number) Rimmed 762 (WUS)
22) 49 ale9191 (WUS) Sapphire


----------



## Ham2

1) 62 Brick200 Sapphire
2) 227 Ligavesh (WUS) Sapphire
3) 64 Zany4 (WUS) Sapphire
4) 79 Lollo1979 (WUS) Sapphire
5) 93 Lollo1979 (WUS) Sapphire
6) 156 Carcal (WUS) Sapphire
7) 170 fergfour (WUS) Sapphire
8) 16 Kotsov Sapphire
9) 94 Kotsov Sapphire
10) 149 OCSleeper Sapphire
11) 238 taike (WUS) Sapphire
12) 137 lorroberty (WUS) Sapphire
13) 279 zakunin (WUS) Shappire
14) 143 giuscap(WUS) Shappire
15) 98 lagazeta (WUS) Shappire
16) 95 tokareva (WUS) Sapphire
17) 269 Fox1969 (WUS ) Sapphire
18) 182 Abulafia (WUS) Sapphire
19) 164 massimo1979(WUS) Sapphire
20) 30 skipvel (WUS) Sapphire
21) (I check the number) Rimmed 762 (WUS)
22) 49 ale9191 (WUS) Sapphire
23) 159 Ham2 (WUS) Sapphire
24) 265 Ham2 (WUS) Sapphire


----------



## Kotsov

Odessa200 said:


> Adding here just in case someone missed the info: domed Sapphire is an additional 30$. I think it is well worth the price. We are probably very close to the needed 100 people so I would assume this will happen at this price.
> 
> Also, 340 movements were purchased and go via service. Calendar disks are reprinted to fit the dial. Cases will be produced soon... Get exited!


I can't breathe!!!


----------



## Zany4

I’m fully paid up and always had faith this would get done at some point. Really exited. Hopefully paying the $30 for sapphire won’t be difficult. Shipping option by UPS/FedEx/DHL would also be appreciated even if it’s an added cost due to current world affairs.


----------



## [email protected]

1) 62 Brick200 Sapphire
2) 227 Ligavesh (WUS) Sapphire
3) 64 Zany4 (WUS) Sapphire
4) 79 Lollo1979 (WUS) Sapphire
5) 93 Lollo1979 (WUS) Sapphire
6) 156 Carcal (WUS) Sapphire
7) 170 fergfour (WUS) Sapphire
8) 16 Kotsov Sapphire
9) 94 Kotsov Sapphire
10) 149 OCSleeper Sapphire
11) 238 taike (WUS) Sapphire
12) 137 lorroberty (WUS) Sapphire
13) 279 zakunin (WUS) Shappire
14) 143 giuscap(WUS) Shappire
15) 98 lagazeta (WUS) Shappire
16) 95 tokareva (WUS) Sapphire
17) 269 Fox1969 (WUS ) Sapphire
18) 182 Abulafia (WUS) Sapphire
19) 164 massimo1979(WUS) Sapphire
20) 30 skipvel (WUS) Sapphire
21) (I check the number) Rimmed 762 (WUS)
22) 49 ale9191 (WUS) Sapphire
23) 159 Ham2 (WUS) Sapphire
24) 265 Ham2 (WUS) Sapphire
25) 234 Claus606 (WUS)/ Claus666 (Watch.ru) Sapphire
26) 246 Claus606 (WUS)/ Claus666 (Watch.ru) Sapphire


----------



## Mike_FireB

[email protected] said:


> 1) 62 Brick200 Sapphire
> 2) 227 Ligavesh (WUS) Sapphire
> 3) 64 Zany4 (WUS) Sapphire
> 4) 79 Lollo1979 (WUS) Sapphire
> 5) 93 Lollo1979 (WUS) Sapphire
> 6) 156 Carcal (WUS) Sapphire
> 7) 170 fergfour (WUS) Sapphire
> 8) 16 Kotsov Sapphire
> 9) 94 Kotsov Sapphire
> 10) 149 OCSleeper Sapphire
> 11) 238 taike (WUS) Sapphire
> 12) 137 lorroberty (WUS) Sapphire
> 13) 279 zakunin (WUS) Shappire
> 14) 143 giuscap(WUS) Shappire
> 15) 98 lagazeta (WUS) Shappire
> 16) 95 tokareva (WUS) Sapphire
> 17) 269 Fox1969 (WUS ) Sapphire
> 18) 182 Abulafia (WUS) Sapphire
> 19) 164 massimo1979(WUS) Sapphire
> 20) 30 skipvel (WUS) Sapphire
> 21) (I check the number) Rimmed 762 (WUS)
> 22) 49 ale9191 (WUS) Sapphire
> 23) 159 Ham2 (WUS) Sapphire
> 24) 265 Ham2 (WUS) Sapphire
> 25) 234 Claus606 (WUS)/ Claus666 (Watch.ru) Sapphire
> 26) 246 Claus606 (WUS)/ Claus666 (Watch.ru) Sapphire


27) 213 Mike_FireB (WUS) Sapphire


----------



## Mike_FireB

213 Mike_FireB (WUS) Sapphire


----------



## Nicola911

1) 62 Brick200 Sapphire
2) 227 Ligavesh (WUS) Sapphire
3) 64 Zany4 (WUS) Sapphire
4) 79 Lollo1979 (WUS) Sapphire
5) 93 Lollo1979 (WUS) Sapphire
6) 156 Carcal (WUS) Sapphire
7) 170 fergfour (WUS) Sapphire
8) 16 Kotsov Sapphire
9) 94 Kotsov Sapphire
10) 149 OCSleeper Sapphire
11) 238 taike (WUS) Sapphire
12) 137 lorroberty (WUS) Sapphire
13) 279 zakunin (WUS) Shappire
14) 143 giuscap(WUS) Shappire
15) 98 lagazeta (WUS) Shappire
16) 95 tokareva (WUS) Sapphire
17) 269 Fox1969 (WUS ) Sapphire
18) 182 Abulafia (WUS) Sapphire
19) 164 massimo1979(WUS) Sapphire
20) 30 skipvel (WUS) Sapphire
21) (I check the number) Rimmed 762 (WUS)
22) 49 ale9191 (WUS) Sapphire
23) 159 Ham2 (WUS) Sapphire
24) 265 Ham2 (WUS) Sapphire
25) 234 Claus606 (WUS)/ Claus666 (Watch.ru) Sapphire
26) 246 Claus606 (WUS)/ Claus666 (Watch.ru) Sapphire 
27) 213 Mike_FireB (WUS) Sapphire 
28) 248 Nicola911 (WUS) Sapphire


----------



## borgil

1) 62 Brick200 Sapphire
2) 227 Ligavesh (WUS) Sapphire
3) 64 Zany4 (WUS) Sapphire
4) 79 Lollo1979 (WUS) Sapphire
5) 93 Lollo1979 (WUS) Sapphire
6) 156 Carcal (WUS) Sapphire
7) 170 fergfour (WUS) Sapphire
8) 16 Kotsov Sapphire
9) 94 Kotsov Sapphire
10) 149 OCSleeper Sapphire
11) 238 taike (WUS) Sapphire
12) 137 lorroberty (WUS) Sapphire
13) 279 zakunin (WUS) Shappire
14) 143 giuscap(WUS) Shappire
15) 98 lagazeta (WUS) Shappire
16) 95 tokareva (WUS) Sapphire
17) 269 Fox1969 (WUS ) Sapphire
18) 182 Abulafia (WUS) Sapphire
19) 164 massimo1979(WUS) Sapphire
20) 30 skipvel (WUS) Sapphire
21) (I check the number) Rimmed 762 (WUS)
22) 49 ale9191 (WUS) Sapphire
23) 159 Ham2 (WUS) Sapphire
24) 265 Ham2 (WUS) Sapphire
25) 234 Claus606 (WUS)/ Claus666 (Watch.ru) Sapphire
26) 246 Claus606 (WUS)/ Claus666 (Watch.ru) Sapphire 
27) 213 Mike_FireB (WUS) Sapphire 
28) 248 Nicola911 (WUS) Sapphire
29) 29 borgil (WUS) Sapphire


----------



## OrangeOrange

1) 62 Brick200 Sapphire
2) 227 Ligavesh (WUS) Sapphire
3) 64 Zany4 (WUS) Sapphire
4) 79 Lollo1979 (WUS) Sapphire
5) 93 Lollo1979 (WUS) Sapphire
6) 156 Carcal (WUS) Sapphire
7) 170 fergfour (WUS) Sapphire
8) 16 Kotsov Sapphire
9) 94 Kotsov Sapphire
10) 149 OCSleeper Sapphire
11) 238 taike (WUS) Sapphire
12) 137 lorroberty (WUS) Sapphire
13) 279 zakunin (WUS) Shappire
14) 143 giuscap(WUS) Shappire
15) 98 lagazeta (WUS) Shappire
16) 95 tokareva (WUS) Sapphire
17) 269 Fox1969 (WUS ) Sapphire
18) 182 Abulafia (WUS) Sapphire
19) 164 massimo1979(WUS) Sapphire
20) 30 skipvel (WUS) Sapphire
21) (I check the number) Rimmed 762 (WUS)
22) 49 ale9191 (WUS) Sapphire
23) 159 Ham2 (WUS) Sapphire
24) 265 Ham2 (WUS) Sapphire
25) 234 Claus606 (WUS)/ Claus666 (Watch.ru) Sapphire
26) 246 Claus606 (WUS)/ Claus666 (Watch.ru) Sapphire
27) 213 Mike_FireB (WUS) Sapphire
28) 248 Nicola911 (WUS) Sapphire
29) 29 borgil (WUS) Sapphire
30) 138 OrangeOrange (WUS) Sapphire


----------



## Odessa200

Team,

people who paid already, you may send 30$ To the same PayPal acct as before:

Paypal address is [email protected] When paying ALWAYS include your nick and number in the comments section and add that this is additional payment for the Sapphire. It is very important that you transfer the money via paypal as 'family&friends' in USD currency.

people who have not paid yet,WAIT, you will get a separate message.

thanks


----------



## thewatchadude

1) 62 Brick200 Sapphire
2) 227 Ligavesh (WUS) Sapphire
3) 64 Zany4 (WUS) Sapphire
4) 79 Lollo1979 (WUS) Sapphire
5) 93 Lollo1979 (WUS) Sapphire
6) 156 Carcal (WUS) Sapphire
7) 170 fergfour (WUS) Sapphire
8) 16 Kotsov Sapphire
9) 94 Kotsov Sapphire
10) 149 OCSleeper Sapphire
11) 238 taike (WUS) Sapphire
12) 137 lorroberty (WUS) Sapphire
13) 279 zakunin (WUS) Shappire
14) 143 giuscap(WUS) Shappire
15) 98 lagazeta (WUS) Shappire
16) 95 tokareva (WUS) Sapphire
17) 269 Fox1969 (WUS ) Sapphire
18) 182 Abulafia (WUS) Sapphire
19) 164 massimo1979(WUS) Sapphire
20) 30 skipvel (WUS) Sapphire
21) (I check the number) Rimmed 762 (WUS)
22) 49 ale9191 (WUS) Sapphire
23) 159 Ham2 (WUS) Sapphire
24) 265 Ham2 (WUS) Sapphire
25) 234 Claus606 (WUS)/ Claus666 (Watch.ru) Sapphire
26) 246 Claus606 (WUS)/ Claus666 (Watch.ru) Sapphire
27) 213 Mike_FireB (WUS) Sapphire
28) 248 Nicola911 (WUS) Sapphire
29) 29 borgil (WUS) Sapphire
30) 138 OrangeOrange (WUS) Sapphire
31) 72 thewatchadude (WUS) Sapphire


----------



## calote

1) 62 Brick200 Sapphire
2) 227 Ligavesh (WUS) Sapphire
3) 64 Zany4 (WUS) Sapphire
4) 79 Lollo1979 (WUS) Sapphire
5) 93 Lollo1979 (WUS) Sapphire
6) 156 Carcal (WUS) Sapphire
7) 170 fergfour (WUS) Sapphire
8) 16 Kotsov Sapphire
9) 94 Kotsov Sapphire
10) 149 OCSleeper Sapphire
11) 238 taike (WUS) Sapphire
12) 137 lorroberty (WUS) Sapphire
13) 279 zakunin (WUS) Shappire
14) 143 giuscap(WUS) Shappire
15) 98 lagazeta (WUS) Shappire
16) 95 tokareva (WUS) Sapphire
17) 269 Fox1969 (WUS ) Sapphire
18) 182 Abulafia (WUS) Sapphire
19) 164 massimo1979(WUS) Sapphire
20) 30 skipvel (WUS) Sapphire
21) (I check the number) Rimmed 762 (WUS)
22) 49 ale9191 (WUS) Sapphire
23) 159 Ham2 (WUS) Sapphire
24) 265 Ham2 (WUS) Sapphire
25) 234 Claus606 (WUS)/ Claus666 (Watch.ru) Sapphire
26) 246 Claus606 (WUS)/ Claus666 (Watch.ru) Sapphire
27) 213 Mike_FireB (WUS) Sapphire
28) 248 Nicola911 (WUS) Sapphire
29) 29 borgil (WUS) Sapphire
30) 138 OrangeOrange (WUS) Sapphire
31) 72 thewatchadude (WUS) Sapphire
32) 141 calote (WUS) Sapphire

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## giucap

Odessa200 said:


> Team,
> 
> people who paid already, you may send 30$ To the same PayPal acct as before:
> 
> Paypal address is [email protected] When paying ALWAYS include your nick and number in the comments section and add that this is additional payment for the Sapphire. It is very important that you transfer the money via paypal as 'family&friends' in USD currency.
> 
> people who have not paid yet,WAIT, you will get a separate message.
> 
> thanks


let us know)


----------



## Odessa200

Hi friends. I had relayed all the info to the project manager. You can see updates reflected in the project spreadsheet. Please verify that your choice for Sapphire is properly recorded (give the manager a few days cause he is bombarded by requests). If you do not see the correct info on the spreadsheet please post here.

the manager is saying that he is collecting the sapphire money now and then will start with people who have not paied yet. Stay tuned.


----------



## Danilao

1) 62 Brick200 Sapphire
2) 227 Ligavesh (WUS) Sapphire
3) 64 Zany4 (WUS) Sapphire
4) 79 Lollo1979 (WUS) Sapphire
5) 93 Lollo1979 (WUS) Sapphire
6) 156 Carcal (WUS) Sapphire
7) 170 fergfour (WUS) Sapphire
8) 16 Kotsov Sapphire
9) 94 Kotsov Sapphire
10) 149 OCSleeper Sapphire
11) 238 taike (WUS) Sapphire
12) 137 lorroberty (WUS) Sapphire
13) 279 zakunin (WUS) Shappire
14) 143 giuscap(WUS) Shappire
15) 98 lagazeta (WUS) Shappire
16) 95 tokareva (WUS) Sapphire
17) 269 Fox1969 (WUS ) Sapphire
18) 182 Abulafia (WUS) Sapphire
19) 164 massimo1979(WUS) Sapphire
20) 30 skipvel (WUS) Sapphire
21) (I check the number) Rimmed 762 (WUS)
22) 49 ale9191 (WUS) Sapphire
23) 159 Ham2 (WUS) Sapphire
24) 265 Ham2 (WUS) Sapphire
25) 234 Claus606 (WUS)/ Claus666 (Watch.ru) Sapphire
26) 246 Claus606 (WUS)/ Claus666 (Watch.ru) Sapphire
27) 213 Mike_FireB (WUS) Sapphire
28) 248 Nicola911 (WUS) Sapphire
29) 29 borgil (WUS) Sapphire
30) 138 OrangeOrange (WUS) Sapphire
31) 72 thewatchadude (WUS) Sapphire
32) 141 calote (WUS) Sapphire
33) 26 Danilao (WUS) Sapphire


----------



## joecool

1) 62 Brick200 Sapphire
2) 227 Ligavesh (WUS) Sapphire
3) 64 Zany4 (WUS) Sapphire
4) 79 Lollo1979 (WUS) Sapphire
5) 93 Lollo1979 (WUS) Sapphire
6) 156 Carcal (WUS) Sapphire
7) 170 fergfour (WUS) Sapphire
8) 16 Kotsov Sapphire
9) 94 Kotsov Sapphire
10) 149 OCSleeper Sapphire
11) 238 taike (WUS) Sapphire
12) 137 lorroberty (WUS) Sapphire
13) 279 zakunin (WUS) Shappire
14) 143 giuscap(WUS) Shappire
15) 98 lagazeta (WUS) Shappire
16) 95 tokareva (WUS) Sapphire
17) 269 Fox1969 (WUS ) Sapphire
18) 182 Abulafia (WUS) Sapphire
19) 164 massimo1979(WUS) Sapphire
20) 30 skipvel (WUS) Sapphire
21) (I check the number) Rimmed 762 (WUS)
22) 49 ale9191 (WUS) Sapphire
23) 159 Ham2 (WUS) Sapphire
24) 265 Ham2 (WUS) Sapphire
25) 234 Claus606 (WUS)/ Claus666 (Watch.ru) Sapphire
26) 246 Claus606 (WUS)/ Claus666 (Watch.ru) Sapphire
27) 213 Mike_FireB (WUS) Sapphire
28) 248 Nicola911 (WUS) Sapphire
29) 29 borgil (WUS) Sapphire
30) 138 OrangeOrange (WUS) Sapphire
31) 72 thewatchadude (WUS) Sapphire
32) 141 calote (WUS) Sapphire
33) 26 Danilao (WUS) Sapphire
34) 166 joecool (WUS) Sapphire


----------



## MerkIV

1) 62 Brick200 Sapphire
2) 227 Ligavesh (WUS) Sapphire
3) 64 Zany4 (WUS) Sapphire
4) 79 Lollo1979 (WUS) Sapphire
5) 93 Lollo1979 (WUS) Sapphire
6) 156 Carcal (WUS) Sapphire
7) 170 fergfour (WUS) Sapphire
8) 16 Kotsov Sapphire
9) 94 Kotsov Sapphire
10) 149 OCSleeper Sapphire
11) 238 taike (WUS) Sapphire
12) 137 lorroberty (WUS) Sapphire
13) 279 zakunin (WUS) Shappire
14) 143 giuscap(WUS) Shappire
15) 98 lagazeta (WUS) Shappire
16) 95 tokareva (WUS) Sapphire
17) 269 Fox1969 (WUS ) Sapphire
18) 182 Abulafia (WUS) Sapphire
19) 164 massimo1979(WUS) Sapphire
20) 30 skipvel (WUS) Sapphire
21) (I check the number) Rimmed 762 (WUS)
22) 49 ale9191 (WUS) Sapphire
23) 159 Ham2 (WUS) Sapphire
24) 265 Ham2 (WUS) Sapphire
25) 234 Claus606 (WUS)/ Claus666 (Watch.ru) Sapphire
26) 246 Claus606 (WUS)/ Claus666 (Watch.ru) Sapphire
27) 213 Mike_FireB (WUS) Sapphire
28) 248 Nicola911 (WUS) Sapphire
29) 29 borgil (WUS) Sapphire
30) 138 OrangeOrange (WUS) Sapphire
31) 72 thewatchadude (WUS) Sapphire
32) 141 calote (WUS) Sapphire
33) 26 Danilao (WUS) Sapphire
34) 166 joecool (WUS) Sapphire 
35) 142 MerkIV (WUS) Sapphire


----------



## Davide.loni

MerkIV said:


> 1) 62 Brick200 Sapphire
> 2) 227 Ligavesh (WUS) Sapphire
> 3) 64 Zany4 (WUS) Sapphire
> 4) 79 Lollo1979 (WUS) Sapphire
> 5) 93 Lollo1979 (WUS) Sapphire
> 6) 156 Carcal (WUS) Sapphire
> 7) 170 fergfour (WUS) Sapphire
> 8) 16 Kotsov Sapphire
> 9) 94 Kotsov Sapphire
> 10) 149 OCSleeper Sapphire
> 11) 238 taike (WUS) Sapphire
> 12) 137 lorroberty (WUS) Sapphire
> 13) 279 zakunin (WUS) Shappire
> 14) 143 giuscap(WUS) Shappire
> 15) 98 lagazeta (WUS) Shappire
> 16) 95 tokareva (WUS) Sapphire
> 17) 269 Fox1969 (WUS ) Sapphire
> 18) 182 Abulafia (WUS) Sapphire
> 19) 164 massimo1979(WUS) Sapphire
> 20) 30 skipvel (WUS) Sapphire
> 21) (I check the number) Rimmed 762 (WUS)
> 22) 49 ale9191 (WUS) Sapphire
> 23) 159 Ham2 (WUS) Sapphire
> 24) 265 Ham2 (WUS) Sapphire
> 25) 234 Claus606 (WUS)/ Claus666 (Watch.ru) Sapphire
> 26) 246 Claus606 (WUS)/ Claus666 (Watch.ru) Sapphire
> 27) 213 Mike_FireB (WUS) Sapphire
> 28) 248 Nicola911 (WUS) Sapphire
> 29) 29 borgil (WUS) Sapphire
> 30) 138 OrangeOrange (WUS) Sapphire
> 31) 72 thewatchadude (WUS) Sapphire
> 32) 141 calote (WUS) Sapphire
> 33) 26 Danilao (WUS) Sapphire
> 34) 166 joecool (WUS) Sapphire
> 35) 142 MerkIV (WUS) Sapphire


36) 173 Davide.loni (WUS) Sapphire


----------



## ColazioneFinita

37) 216 ColazioneFinita (WUS) Sapphire


----------



## Zany4

1) 62 Brick200 Sapphire
2) 227 Ligavesh (WUS) Sapphire
3) 64 Zany4 (WUS) Sapphire
4) 79 Lollo1979 (WUS) Sapphire
5) 93 Lollo1979 (WUS) Sapphire
6) 156 Carcal (WUS) Sapphire
7) 170 fergfour (WUS) Sapphire
8) 16 Kotsov Sapphire
9) 94 Kotsov Sapphire
10) 149 OCSleeper Sapphire
11) 238 taike (WUS) Sapphire
12) 137 lorroberty (WUS) Sapphire
13) 279 zakunin (WUS) Shappire
14) 143 giuscap(WUS) Shappire
15) 98 lagazeta (WUS) Shappire
16) 95 tokareva (WUS) Sapphire
17) 269 Fox1969 (WUS ) Sapphire
18) 182 Abulafia (WUS) Sapphire
19) 164 massimo1979(WUS) Sapphire
20) 30 skipvel (WUS) Sapphire
21) (I check the number) Rimmed 762 (WUS)
22) 49 ale9191 (WUS) Sapphire
23) 159 Ham2 (WUS) Sapphire
24) 265 Ham2 (WUS) Sapphire
25) 234 Claus606 (WUS)/ Claus666 (Watch.ru) Sapphire
26) 246 Claus606 (WUS)/ Claus666 (Watch.ru) Sapphire
27) 213 Mike_FireB (WUS) Sapphire
28) 248 Nicola911 (WUS) Sapphire
29) 29 borgil (WUS) Sapphire
30) 138 OrangeOrange (WUS) Sapphire
31) 72 thewatchadude (WUS) Sapphire
32) 141 calote (WUS) Sapphire
33) 26 Danilao (WUS) Sapphire
34) 166 joecool (WUS) Sapphire
35) 142 MerkIV (WUS) Sapphire
36) 173 Davide.loni (WUS) Sapphire
37) 216 ColazioneFinita (WUS) Sapphire

We should try and keep the running list all together for Odessa...


----------



## Odessa200

Thanks guys. This is easier and I am not risking missing anyone.


----------



## Solotov

Checking in, just paid the add'l 30 for sapphire


----------



## sorcer

Guys, I have gradually sending PMs asking for the payment. This is done in stages, so pls don't worry. If you did not receive a PM from me, you will receive it soon. Please do not send anything before I PM you. The payment request message will come from me, be vigilant! Thanks


----------



## Victorv

1) 62 Brick200 Sapphire
2) 227 Ligavesh (WUS) Sapphire
3) 64 Zany4 (WUS) Sapphire
4) 79 Lollo1979 (WUS) Sapphire
5) 93 Lollo1979 (WUS) Sapphire
6) 156 Carcal (WUS) Sapphire
7) 170 fergfour (WUS) Sapphire
8) 16 Kotsov Sapphire
9) 94 Kotsov Sapphire
10) 149 OCSleeper Sapphire
11) 238 taike (WUS) Sapphire
12) 137 lorroberty (WUS) Sapphire
13) 279 zakunin (WUS) Shappire
14) 143 giuscap(WUS) Shappire
15) 98 lagazeta (WUS) Shappire
16) 95 tokareva (WUS) Sapphire
17) 269 Fox1969 (WUS ) Sapphire
18) 182 Abulafia (WUS) Sapphire
19) 164 massimo1979(WUS) Sapphire
20) 30 skipvel (WUS) Sapphire
21) (I check the number) Rimmed 762 (WUS)
22) 49 ale9191 (WUS) Sapphire
23) 159 Ham2 (WUS) Sapphire
24) 265 Ham2 (WUS) Sapphire
25) 234 Claus606 (WUS)/ Claus666 (Watch.ru) Sapphire
26) 246 Claus606 (WUS)/ Claus666 (Watch.ru) Sapphire
27) 213 Mike_FireB (WUS) Sapphire
28) 248 Nicola911 (WUS) Sapphire
29) 29 borgil (WUS) Sapphire
30) 138 OrangeOrange (WUS) Sapphire
31) 72 thewatchadude (WUS) Sapphire
32) 141 calote (WUS) Sapphire
33) 26 Danilao (WUS) Sapphire
34) 166 joecool (WUS) Sapphire
35) 142 MerkIV (WUS) Sapphire
36) 173 Davide.loni (WUS) Sapphire
37) 216 ColazioneFinita (WUS) Sapphire
38) 192 Victorv (WUS) Sapphire


----------



## calote

I have just paid the 30 USD for the Sapphire.

Transaction ID - 03V03994CK110225G


----------



## hoja_roja

) 62 Brick200 Sapphire
2) 227 Ligavesh (WUS) Sapphire
3) 64 Zany4 (WUS) Sapphire
4) 79 Lollo1979 (WUS) Sapphire
5) 93 Lollo1979 (WUS) Sapphire
6) 156 Carcal (WUS) Sapphire
7) 170 fergfour (WUS) Sapphire
8) 16 Kotsov Sapphire
9) 94 Kotsov Sapphire
10) 149 OCSleeper Sapphire
11) 238 taike (WUS) Sapphire
12) 137 lorroberty (WUS) Sapphire
13) 279 zakunin (WUS) Shappire
14) 143 giuscap(WUS) Shappire
15) 98 lagazeta (WUS) Shappire
16) 95 tokareva (WUS) Sapphire
17) 269 Fox1969 (WUS ) Sapphire
18) 182 Abulafia (WUS) Sapphire
19) 164 massimo1979(WUS) Sapphire
20) 30 skipvel (WUS) Sapphire
21) (I check the number) Rimmed 762 (WUS)
22) 49 ale9191 (WUS) Sapphire
23) 159 Ham2 (WUS) Sapphire
24) 265 Ham2 (WUS) Sapphire
25) 234 Claus606 (WUS)/ Claus666 (Watch.ru) Sapphire
26) 246 Claus606 (WUS)/ Claus666 (Watch.ru) Sapphire
27) 213 Mike_FireB (WUS) Sapphire
28) 248 Nicola911 (WUS) Sapphire
29) 29 borgil (WUS) Sapphire
30) 138 OrangeOrange (WUS) Sapphire
31) 72 thewatchadude (WUS) Sapphire
32) 141 calote (WUS) Sapphire 
33) 110 hoja_roja (WUS) Sapphire 
34) 135 hoja_roja (WUS) Sapphire
35) 201 hoja_roja (WUS) Sapphire

I hope I did it right


----------



## Zany4

FIXED

1) 62 Brick200 Sapphire
2) 227 Ligavesh (WUS) Sapphire
3) 64 Zany4 (WUS) Sapphire
4) 79 Lollo1979 (WUS) Sapphire
5) 93 Lollo1979 (WUS) Sapphire
6) 156 Carcal (WUS) Sapphire
7) 170 fergfour (WUS) Sapphire
8) 16 Kotsov Sapphire
9) 94 Kotsov Sapphire
10) 149 OCSleeper Sapphire
11) 238 taike (WUS) Sapphire
12) 137 lorroberty (WUS) Sapphire
13) 279 zakunin (WUS) Shappire
14) 143 giuscap(WUS) Shappire
15) 98 lagazeta (WUS) Shappire
16) 95 tokareva (WUS) Sapphire
17) 269 Fox1969 (WUS ) Sapphire
18) 182 Abulafia (WUS) Sapphire
19) 164 massimo1979(WUS) Sapphire
20) 30 skipvel (WUS) Sapphire
21) (I check the number) Rimmed 762 (WUS)
22) 49 ale9191 (WUS) Sapphire
23) 159 Ham2 (WUS) Sapphire
24) 265 Ham2 (WUS) Sapphire
25) 234 Claus606 (WUS)/ Claus666 (Watch.ru) Sapphire
26) 246 Claus606 (WUS)/ Claus666 (Watch.ru) Sapphire
27) 213 Mike_FireB (WUS) Sapphire
28) 248 Nicola911 (WUS) Sapphire
29) 29 borgil (WUS) Sapphire
30) 138 OrangeOrange (WUS) Sapphire
31) 72 thewatchadude (WUS) Sapphire
32) 141 calote (WUS) Sapphire
33) 26 Danilao (WUS) Sapphire
34) 166 joecool (WUS) Sapphire
35) 142 MerkIV (WUS) Sapphire
36) 173 Davide.loni (WUS) Sapphire
37) 216 ColazioneFinita (WUS) Sapphire
38) 192 Victorv (WUS) Sapphire
39) 110 hoja_roja (WUS) Sapphire
40) 135 hoja_roja (WUS) Sapphire
41) 201 hoja_roja (WUS) Sapphire


----------



## Ligavesh

Has @Rimmed762 checked the number already?


----------



## taike

Ligavesh said:


> Has @Rimmed762 checked the number already?


1) 62 Brick200 Sapphire
2) 227 Ligavesh (WUS) Sapphire
3) 64 Zany4 (WUS) Sapphire
4) 79 Lollo1979 (WUS) Sapphire
5) 93 Lollo1979 (WUS) Sapphire
6) 156 Carcal (WUS) Sapphire
7) 170 fergfour (WUS) Sapphire
8) 16 Kotsov Sapphire
9) 94 Kotsov Sapphire
10) 149 OCSleeper Sapphire
11) 238 taike (WUS) Sapphire
12) 137 lorroberty (WUS) Sapphire
13) 279 zakunin (WUS) Shappire
14) 143 giuscap(WUS) Shappire
15) 98 lagazeta (WUS) Shappire
16) 95 tokareva (WUS) Sapphire
17) 269 Fox1969 (WUS ) Sapphire
18) 182 Abulafia (WUS) Sapphire
19) 164 massimo1979(WUS) Sapphire
20) 30 skipvel (WUS) Sapphire
21) 2 Rimmed 762 (WUS)
22) 49 ale9191 (WUS) Sapphire
23) 159 Ham2 (WUS) Sapphire
24) 265 Ham2 (WUS) Sapphire
25) 234 Claus606 (WUS)/ Claus666 (Watch.ru) Sapphire
26) 246 Claus606 (WUS)/ Claus666 (Watch.ru) Sapphire
27) 213 Mike_FireB (WUS) Sapphire
28) 248 Nicola911 (WUS) Sapphire
29) 29 borgil (WUS) Sapphire
30) 138 OrangeOrange (WUS) Sapphire
31) 72 thewatchadude (WUS) Sapphire
32) 141 calote (WUS) Sapphire
33) 26 Danilao (WUS) Sapphire
34) 166 joecool (WUS) Sapphire
35) 142 MerkIV (WUS) Sapphire
36) 173 Davide.loni (WUS) Sapphire
37) 216 ColazioneFinita (WUS) Sapphire
38) 192 Victorv (WUS) Sapphire
39) 110 hoja_roja (WUS) Sapphire
40) 135 hoja_roja (WUS) Sapphire
41) 201 hoja_roja (WUS) Sapphire


----------



## Ligavesh

taike said:


> 1) 62 Brick200 Sapphire
> 2) 227 Ligavesh (WUS) Sapphire
> 3) 64 Zany4 (WUS) Sapphire
> 4) 79 Lollo1979 (WUS) Sapphire
> 5) 93 Lollo1979 (WUS) Sapphire
> 6) 156 Carcal (WUS) Sapphire
> 7) 170 fergfour (WUS) Sapphire
> 8) 16 Kotsov Sapphire
> 9) 94 Kotsov Sapphire
> 10) 149 OCSleeper Sapphire
> 11) 238 taike (WUS) Sapphire
> 12) 137 lorroberty (WUS) Sapphire
> 13) 279 zakunin (WUS) Shappire
> 14) 143 giuscap(WUS) Shappire
> 15) 98 lagazeta (WUS) Shappire
> 16) 95 tokareva (WUS) Sapphire
> 17) 269 Fox1969 (WUS ) Sapphire
> 18) 182 Abulafia (WUS) Sapphire
> 19) 164 massimo1979(WUS) Sapphire
> 20) 30 skipvel (WUS) Sapphire
> 21) 2 Rimmed 762 (WUS)
> 22) 49 ale9191 (WUS) Sapphire
> 23) 159 Ham2 (WUS) Sapphire
> 24) 265 Ham2 (WUS) Sapphire
> 25) 234 Claus606 (WUS)/ Claus666 (Watch.ru) Sapphire
> 26) 246 Claus606 (WUS)/ Claus666 (Watch.ru) Sapphire
> 27) 213 Mike_FireB (WUS) Sapphire
> 28) 248 Nicola911 (WUS) Sapphire
> 29) 29 borgil (WUS) Sapphire
> 30) 138 OrangeOrange (WUS) Sapphire
> 31) 72 thewatchadude (WUS) Sapphire
> 32) 141 calote (WUS) Sapphire
> 33) 26 Danilao (WUS) Sapphire
> 34) 166 joecool (WUS) Sapphire
> 35) 142 MerkIV (WUS) Sapphire
> 36) 173 Davide.loni (WUS) Sapphire
> 37) 216 ColazioneFinita (WUS) Sapphire
> 38) 192 Victorv (WUS) Sapphire
> 39) 110 hoja_roja (WUS) Sapphire
> 40) 135 hoja_roja (WUS) Sapphire
> 41) 201 hoja_roja (WUS) Sapphire


don't ruin the fun!


----------



## jimzilla

taike said:
1) 62 Brick200 Sapphire
2) 227 Ligavesh (WUS) Sapphire
3) 64 Zany4 (WUS) Sapphire
4) 79 Lollo1979 (WUS) Sapphire
5) 93 Lollo1979 (WUS) Sapphire
6) 156 Carcal (WUS) Sapphire
7) 170 fergfour (WUS) Sapphire
8) 16 Kotsov Sapphire
9) 94 Kotsov Sapphire
10) 149 OCSleeper Sapphire
11) 238 taike (WUS) Sapphire
12) 137 lorroberty (WUS) Sapphire
13) 279 zakunin (WUS) Shappire
14) 143 giuscap(WUS) Shappire
15) 98 lagazeta (WUS) Shappire
16) 95 tokareva (WUS) Sapphire
17) 269 Fox1969 (WUS ) Sapphire
18) 182 Abulafia (WUS) Sapphire
19) 164 massimo1979(WUS) Sapphire
20) 30 skipvel (WUS) Sapphire
21) 2 Rimmed 762 (WUS)
22) 49 ale9191 (WUS) Sapphire
23) 159 Ham2 (WUS) Sapphire
24) 265 Ham2 (WUS) Sapphire
25) 234 Claus606 (WUS)/ Claus666 (Watch.ru) Sapphire
26) 246 Claus606 (WUS)/ Claus666 (Watch.ru) Sapphire
27) 213 Mike_FireB (WUS) Sapphire
28) 248 Nicola911 (WUS) Sapphire
29) 29 borgil (WUS) Sapphire
30) 138 OrangeOrange (WUS) Sapphire
31) 72 thewatchadude (WUS) Sapphire
32) 141 calote (WUS) Sapphire
33) 26 Danilao (WUS) Sapphire
34) 166 joecool (WUS) Sapphire
35) 142 MerkIV (WUS) Sapphire
36) 173 Davide.loni (WUS) Sapphire
37) 216 ColazioneFinita (WUS) Sapphire
38) 192 Victorv (WUS) Sapphire
39) 110 hoja_roja (WUS) Sapphire
40) 135 hoja_roja (WUS) Sapphire
41) 201 hoja_roja (WUS) Sapphire 
42) 158 jimzilla (WUS) Sapphire


----------



## Fergfour

Just so you guys are aware, the one running the show on watch.ru said this yesterday:

"Colleagues, there is no time to wait for the others on the glass.
We make 200 with sapphire, the rest is mineral. So that's it. "


----------



## Victorv

I just paid mine yesterday with Sapphire. Waiting for the confirmation of comrade Sorcer

EDIT: I see my name on the list and i see all is ok, i paste the list for everyone who want to see the status of their Sadko









Проект - Амфибия "Садко". Эволюция-перерождение.


Лист1 Часы с сапфировым стеклом все забронированы!!! № часов/ number,Участник/ member,Номер поста и дата регистрации / Post’s number and registration date,Оплата, сумма / Payment, amount,Дата оплаты / Payment date,сапфир,минерал,Примечание / Comments,Ссылка на тему : Link to the forum’...




docs.google.com





One question. The price is the same for comrades who have paid in rubles than in dollars? i see a big diference in the list, if i'm not wrong all who have paid in rubles have paid 18000 rubles that is far from 310$, maybe the exchange rate


----------



## calote

Fergfour said:


> Just so you guys are aware, the one running the show on watch.ru said this yesterday:
> 
> "Colleagues, there is no time to wait for the others on the glass.
> We make 200 with sapphire, the rest is mineral. So that's it. "


We need some input here. I paid my Sapphire yesterday and if I do not get it I want my money back.

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## taike

calote said:


> We need some input here. I paid my Sapphire yesterday and if I do not get it I want my money back.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


Look at the list. Your payment and sapphire selection are already confirmed there.

Only 148 have indicated sapphire, so no shortage thus far.


----------



## calote

taike said:


> Look at the list. Your payment and sapphire selection are already confirmed there.
> 
> Only 148 have indicated sapphire, so no shortage thus far.


Cool! That's quick. Congratulations to the project management.

Thanks a lot taike!

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov

Deleted


----------



## psco78

1) 62 Brick200 Sapphire
2) 227 Ligavesh (WUS) Sapphire
3) 64 Zany4 (WUS) Sapphire
4) 79 Lollo1979 (WUS) Sapphire
5) 93 Lollo1979 (WUS) Sapphire
6) 156 Carcal (WUS) Sapphire
7) 170 fergfour (WUS) Sapphire
8) 16 Kotsov Sapphire
9) 94 Kotsov Sapphire
10) 149 OCSleeper Sapphire
11) 238 taike (WUS) Sapphire
12) 137 lorroberty (WUS) Sapphire
13) 279 zakunin (WUS) Shappire
14) 143 giuscap(WUS) Shappire
15) 98 lagazeta (WUS) Shappire
16) 95 tokareva (WUS) Sapphire
17) 269 Fox1969 (WUS ) Sapphire
18) 182 Abulafia (WUS) Sapphire
19) 164 massimo1979(WUS) Sapphire
20) 30 skipvel (WUS) Sapphire
21) 2 Rimmed 762 (WUS)
22) 49 ale9191 (WUS) Sapphire
23) 159 Ham2 (WUS) Sapphire
24) 265 Ham2 (WUS) Sapphire
25) 234 Claus606 (WUS)/ Claus666 (Watch.ru) Sapphire
26) 246 Claus606 (WUS)/ Claus666 (Watch.ru) Sapphire
27) 213 Mike_FireB (WUS) Sapphire
28) 248 Nicola911 (WUS) Sapphire
29) 29 borgil (WUS) Sapphire
30) 138 OrangeOrange (WUS) Sapphire
31) 72 thewatchadude (WUS) Sapphire
32) 141 calote (WUS) Sapphire
33) 26 Danilao (WUS) Sapphire
34) 166 joecool (WUS) Sapphire
35) 142 MerkIV (WUS) Sapphire
36) 173 Davide.loni (WUS) Sapphire
37) 216 ColazioneFinita (WUS) Sapphire
38) 192 Victorv (WUS) Sapphire
39) 110 hoja_roja (WUS) Sapphire
40) 135 hoja_roja (WUS) Sapphire
41) 201 hoja_roja (WUS) Sapphire 
42) 158 jimzilla (WUS) Sapphire 
43) 178 psco78 (WUS) Sapphire


----------



## Kotsov

Can't I just pay for the sapphire when I pay for the postage. Its not a huge amount considering what I've already paid. I get hit by charges on each transaction.


----------



## tokareva

Odessa200 said:


> Team,
> 
> people who paid already, you may send 30$ To the same PayPal acct as before:
> 
> Paypal address is [email protected] When paying ALWAYS include your nick and number in the comments section and add that this is additional payment for the Sapphire. It is very important that you transfer the money via paypal as 'family&friends' in USD currency.
> 
> people who have not paid yet,WAIT, you will get a separate message.
> 
> thanks


Let me make sure I understand correctly, those who have already paid for the watch can now send the $30, without receiving a PM?


----------



## Odessa200

Fergfour said:


> Just so you guys are aware, the one running the show on watch.ru said this yesterday:
> 
> "Colleagues, there is no time to wait for the others on the glass.
> We make 200 with sapphire, the rest is mineral. So that's it. "


Yes, this is what the Project Manager said.
I had passed the last batch of people to hims as well. All people from 1 to 43 should be covered. If someone comes later they will need to check with him if a Sapphire version is available or not.

cheers


----------



## Odessa200

tokareva said:


> Let me make sure I understand correctly, those who have already paid for the watch can now send the $30, without receiving a PM?


yes. Look up my post above when Sapphire list started. Do not forget to include your watch number and you nick in the PP transaction. Pay in $ and 'to friends and family'.


----------



## Odessa200

Kotsov said:


> Can't I just pay for the sapphire when I pay for the postage. Its not a huge amount considering what I've already paid. I get hit by charges on each transaction.


maybe. I would say check with the manager. I guess eventually he will ask for the payment if it must be done.


----------



## Ligavesh

Odessa200 said:


> yes. Look up my post above when Sapphire list started. Do not forget to include your watch number and you nick in the PP transaction. Pay in $ and 'to friends and family'.


I consider the project manager a close friend, almost like a family member you could say


----------



## Kotsov

Ligavesh said:


> I consider the project manager a close friend, almost like a family member you could say


For me he or she doesn't demand as much money from me as a normal family member.


----------



## tokareva

Well I just paid for the sapphire lens and then noticed that I'm not within the pre determined number eligible for sapphire 🙄😒😣😧 Now what?

*Edit: *Nevermind, I just saw that I'm actually #16 on the list. 🙄 I think I'm going crazy 😬😫😂


----------



## taike

tokareva said:


> Well I just paid for the sapphire lens and then noticed that I'm not within the pre determined number eligible for sapphire  Now what?
> 
> *Edit: *Nevermind, I just saw that I'm actually #16 on the list.  I think I'm going crazy


How do you figure? You are marked for sapphire on the spreadsheet. All 43 WUS users who have responded so far were transmitted. Only 152 sapphire responses total so far.


----------



## tokareva

taike said:


> How do you figure? You are marked for sapphire on the spreadsheet. All 43 WUS users who have responded so far were transmitted. Only 152 sapphire responses total so far.


Well I originally didn't see my name on the list of 43 from WUS, so for some reason I thought that I was a higher number. I don't really know what I was thinking.


----------



## lyi

1) 62 Brick200 Sapphire
2) 227 Ligavesh (WUS) Sapphire
3) 64 Zany4 (WUS) Sapphire
4) 79 Lollo1979 (WUS) Sapphire
5) 93 Lollo1979 (WUS) Sapphire
6) 156 Carcal (WUS) Sapphire
7) 170 fergfour (WUS) Sapphire
8) 16 Kotsov Sapphire
9) 94 Kotsov Sapphire
10) 149 OCSleeper Sapphire
11) 238 taike (WUS) Sapphire
12) 137 lorroberty (WUS) Sapphire
13) 279 zakunin (WUS) Shappire
14) 143 giuscap(WUS) Shappire
15) 98 lagazeta (WUS) Shappire
16) 95 tokareva (WUS) Sapphire
17) 269 Fox1969 (WUS ) Sapphire
18) 182 Abulafia (WUS) Sapphire
19) 164 massimo1979(WUS) Sapphire
20) 30 skipvel (WUS) Sapphire
21) 2 Rimmed 762 (WUS)
22) 49 ale9191 (WUS) Sapphire
23) 159 Ham2 (WUS) Sapphire
24) 265 Ham2 (WUS) Sapphire
25) 234 Claus606 (WUS)/ Claus666 (Watch.ru) Sapphire
26) 246 Claus606 (WUS)/ Claus666 (Watch.ru) Sapphire
27) 213 Mike_FireB (WUS) Sapphire
28) 248 Nicola911 (WUS) Sapphire
29) 29 borgil (WUS) Sapphire
30) 138 OrangeOrange (WUS) Sapphire
31) 72 thewatchadude (WUS) Sapphire
32) 141 calote (WUS) Sapphire
33) 26 Danilao (WUS) Sapphire
34) 166 joecool (WUS) Sapphire
35) 142 MerkIV (WUS) Sapphire
36) 173 Davide.loni (WUS) Sapphire
37) 216 ColazioneFinita (WUS) Sapphire
38) 192 Victorv (WUS) Sapphire
39) 110 hoja_roja (WUS) Sapphire
40) 135 hoja_roja (WUS) Sapphire
41) 201 hoja_roja (WUS) Sapphire
42) 158 jimzilla (WUS) Sapphire
43) 178 psco78 (WUS) Sapphire
44) 132 Lyi (WUS) Sapphire
45) 205 Lyi (WUS) Sapphire


----------



## philippeF

Hi
I've been away from some times, shall I answer something for this project ? You asked for a specific sapphire, right ? 
the watch will come with a regular glass ?


----------



## jimzilla

Is there a time line as to when the watches will actually start to be shipped? and does anyone have an idea as to the shipping method and cost? just curious. I am very excited though!....


----------



## Ligavesh

philippeF said:


> Hi
> I've been away from some times, shall I answer something for this project ? You asked for a specific sapphire, right ?
> the watch will come with a regular glass ?


You need to put yourself on the list like everyone else in the post above yours if you want sapphire. It's 30$ plus, or 310$ all together.


----------



## Odessa200

jimzilla said:


> Is there a time line as to when the watches will actually start to be shipped? and does anyone have an idea as to the shipping method and cost? just curious. I am very excited though!....


not yet.


----------



## hoja_roja

Do we have any estimated date for the watches?


----------



## hoja_roja

hoja_roja said:


> Do we have any estimated date for the watches?


Well I just realise the previus post 🤦‍♂️


----------



## vattier

1) 62 Brick200 Sapphire
2) 227 Ligavesh (WUS) Sapphire
3) 64 Zany4 (WUS) Sapphire
4) 79 Lollo1979 (WUS) Sapphire
5) 93 Lollo1979 (WUS) Sapphire
6) 156 Carcal (WUS) Sapphire
7) 170 fergfour (WUS) Sapphire
8) 16 Kotsov Sapphire
9) 94 Kotsov Sapphire
10) 149 OCSleeper Sapphire
11) 238 taike (WUS) Sapphire
12) 137 lorroberty (WUS) Sapphire
13) 279 zakunin (WUS) Shappire
14) 143 giuscap(WUS) Shappire
15) 98 lagazeta (WUS) Shappire
16) 95 tokareva (WUS) Sapphire
17) 269 Fox1969 (WUS ) Sapphire
18) 182 Abulafia (WUS) Sapphire
19) 164 massimo1979(WUS) Sapphire
20) 30 skipvel (WUS) Sapphire
21) 2 Rimmed 762 (WUS)
22) 49 ale9191 (WUS) Sapphire
23) 159 Ham2 (WUS) Sapphire
24) 265 Ham2 (WUS) Sapphire
25) 234 Claus606 (WUS)/ Claus666 (Watch.ru) Sapphire
26) 246 Claus606 (WUS)/ Claus666 (Watch.ru) Sapphire
27) 213 Mike_FireB (WUS) Sapphire
28) 248 Nicola911 (WUS) Sapphire
29) 29 borgil (WUS) Sapphire
30) 138 OrangeOrange (WUS) Sapphire
31) 72 thewatchadude (WUS) Sapphire
32) 141 calote (WUS) Sapphire
33) 26 Danilao (WUS) Sapphire
34) 166 joecool (WUS) Sapphire
35) 142 MerkIV (WUS) Sapphire
36) 173 Davide.loni (WUS) Sapphire
37) 216 ColazioneFinita (WUS) Sapphire
38) 192 Victorv (WUS) Sapphire
39) 110 hoja_roja (WUS) Sapphire
40) 135 hoja_roja (WUS) Sapphire
41) 201 hoja_roja (WUS) Sapphire
42) 158 jimzilla (WUS) Sapphire
43) 178 psco78 (WUS) Sapphire
44) 132 Lyi (WUS) Sapphire
45) 205 Lyi (WUS) Sapphire
46) 51 vattier (WUS) Sapphire


----------



## Mastergiven

Hi guys,I am interested in the Slava sapphire. What should I do?
47) 274 Mastergiven (Wus) Sapphire


----------



## Ligavesh

Mastergiven said:


> Hi guys,I am interested in the Slava sapphire. What should I do?
> 47) 27 Mastergiven (Wus) Sapphire


copy/paste the whole list from 1 to 46 and then add your name on number 47, otherwise it causes confusion.

Then just wait for a message to ask you to pay for it


----------



## Odessa200

This is fine at this time. Not many people keep adding requests. So I will take the message above (number 47). The thing is, 200 Sapphire’s were ordered. So far we have spaces but soon they will run out....


----------



## giucap

Can new menbers join the project?


----------



## Mike_FireB

[QUOTE = "giucap, post: 52607490, membro: 1441525"]
I nuovi membri possono aderire al progetto?
[/ CITAZIONE]
yes of course...


----------



## N1co

Hi Sorcer and Odessa 200 I'm N1co and I'd like to join the project with number 170 (shappire).


----------



## Odessa200

N1co said:


> Hi Sorcer and Odessa 200 I'm N1co and I'd like to join the project with number 170 (shappire).


please check the list in a few days to make sure you got added. Welcome!


----------



## OrangeOrange

When is the deadline to pay for the sapphire crystal?


----------



## Fergfour

Seeing on watch.ru that they are estimating March 2021 time frame now....


----------



## Ligavesh

Fergfour said:


> Seeing on watch.ru that they are estimating March 2021 time frame now....


It's okay, I've bought too many watches lately anyway.


----------



## Kotsov

Ligavesh said:


> It's okay, I bought too many watches lately anyway.


You say that now....


----------



## RFollia

Hmmm, difficult choice, stay with mineral (original) or go to sapphire?
Prefer mineral for originality reasons but... hope the mineral is heavy duty...


----------



## giucap

RFollia said:


> Hmmm, difficult choice, stay with mineral (original) or go to sapphire?
> Prefer mineral for originality reasons but... hope the mineral is heavy duty...


Mineral is not the original, plexi is the original. If I could, I would have chosen the plexi, so since I chose the most useful and precious one and I chose the sapphire


----------



## RFollia

I would preer plexi as well. My only fear is if sapphire or mineral can crack as it happened years ago with the 1st edition of 1967 amphibias


----------



## Luciano57

Ciao Sorcer e Odessa 200 sono Luciano57 e mi piacerebbe unirmi al progetto con il numero 193


----------



## Rimmed762

So, now it is OK to pay 30USD via PayPal to same address than before? I am having a terrible flu and barely prevented falling asleep while reading. 

And thank you, whoever did that, for adding my number to sapphire list.


----------



## Odessa200

Rimmed762 said:


> So, now it is OK to pay 30USD via PayPal to same address than before? I am having a terrible flu and barely prevented falling asleep while reading.
> 
> And thank you, whoever did that, for adding my number to sapphire list.


yes, same address. Make sure to use 'family and friends' and add you nick and watch number in the memo.


----------



## Rimmed762

Thank you.

And done.


----------



## Rimmed762

This Sadko and Technochas project watch are, I hope, coming pretty soon. Both watches are ones that I have been waiting for. Finally patience pays off.

Covid caused a lot of delays to many projects. It is just a part of the game.


----------



## friendharry

Hi,
I’m interested too (friendharry). What is the price ?


----------



## Odessa200

friendharry said:


> Hi,
> I'm interested too (friendharry). What is the price ?


280$. Plus additional 30$ if you want sapphire instead of mineral glass


----------



## Kotsov

Odessa200 said:


> 280$. Plus additional 30$ if you want sapphire instead of mineral glass


Bargain of the century.


----------



## friendharry

I thought they were more than $1000


----------



## Ligavesh

friendharry said:


> I thought they were more than $1000


That's the _official_ Slava Sadko re-issue, this here is the forum's unofficial re-issue, or homage if you prefer...


----------



## Odessa200

Latest updates from the project manager:

Issues with the manufacturer are cleared. 

targeting to get another sample body made by the end of December or in January.

all the parts will be sent to Russia by end of Jan

Assembly will be in Russia.

once another sample watch is built we will see it. 

people will start getting requests to pay (if you did not pay yet) soon.


----------



## Bandido

One small piece to add:
In case of something abnormal they will delay the supplying after the Chinese New year vacations.


----------



## Victorv

Odessa200 said:


> Latest updates from the project manager:
> 
> Issues with the manufacturer are cleared.
> 
> targeting to get another sample body made by the end of December or in January.
> 
> all the parts will be sent to Russia by end of Jan
> 
> Assembly will be in Russia.
> 
> once another sample watch is built we will see it.
> 
> people will start getting requests to pay (if you did not pay yet) soon.


So nice, many thanks comrade


----------



## Bandido

Ok, Seems like everyone have received the payment bill. And most of us already transferred an overall amount of 310 (or 280 for mineral glass) USD to the head of this epic.

Suspending and waiting now, right?


----------



## Odessa200

Yes, soon more updates will follow


----------



## Rimmed762

I'll keep my fingers crossed. I hope everything goes well with chinese supplier. Because of Covid-19 infections rising again, freight might be troublesome.

Anyway, it is only some time. And also with this project, month or two means nothing. There is nothing we can do.


----------



## OrangeOrange

When is the deadline to pay the $30 USD for the sapphire glass?


----------



## Bandido

The project manager demands it asap


----------



## Odessa200

Bandido said:


> The project manager demands it asap


yep, pay asap to reserve your spot becauseI would imagine sooner or later all sapphire will be sold.


----------



## OrangeOrange

Just sent the $30 for the sapphire crystal


----------



## Bandido

Odessa200 said:


> yep, pay asap to reserve your spot becauseI would imagine sooner or later all sapphire will be sold.


To be more specific.
For the moment we can see:
300 numbers in total.
200 of which are could be sapphire.
100 - mineral.
There are 240 numbers of 300 in Reserved status.
162 of them are declared as a sapphire and 20 as mineral.
And unknown sapphire-mineral state is for 58 reserved numbers, while free sapphire slots number is 48.
And 60 numbers are not reserved at all.


----------



## Kotsov

Bandido said:


> The project manager demands it asap


Do they? I was planning to pay for the sapphire and the postage for the two watches I've ordered in one hit to minimise transaction charges. I haven't received any notification that this isn't OK, nor a request to pay.


----------



## Bandido

Kotsov said:


> Do they? I was planning to pay for the sapphire and the postage for the two watches I've ordered in one hit to minimise transaction charges. I haven't received any notification that this isn't OK, nor a request to pay.


Don't you have a pm in your watch.ru account?


----------



## Kotsov

Not that I've noticed. I'll check.


----------



## Bandido

Kotsov said:


> Not that I've noticed. I'll check.


Anyway your numbers both marked as sapphire. I think you will receive a message with payment instructions from day to day.


----------



## Kotsov

Bandido said:


> Anyway your numbers both marked as sapphire. I think you will receive a message with payment instructions from day to day.


Just checked and nothing in PMs. I presume the project isn't desperate for funds.

I'll keep an eye out for PMs after the heads up, I was presuming it would be an email.


----------



## Bandido

Kotsov said:


> I presume the project isn't desperate for funds.


Maybe already not. Misrob knows all circumstances))))


----------



## sorcer

*IMPORTANT!*

Guys, those who did not make their mind about mineral/sapphire crystal - by default a mineral crystal will be chosen for you. If you disagree and want a sapphire crystal - please pay $30 to the same paypal account, which I PMed you. Please be vigilant and don't fall for scam. Thanks


----------



## armanh

I've tried paying the extra $30 for the sapphire with PayPal, but getting this error: "Sorry, this recipient can’t accept payments right now." Anyone else encounter this?


----------



## Rimmed762

I think this problem has occurred before in some projects. Usually when a lot of payments flow in to private account.

Let them know. Usually in some time this is sorted.


----------



## Odessa200

armanh said:


> I've tried paying the extra $30 for the sapphire with PayPal, but getting this error: "Sorry, this recipient can't accept payments right now." Anyone else encounter this?


I had informed the Project Manager and he is checking.... once the issue is resolved he will let us know.


----------



## maurizio.cglt

Hello,
how can I join the project? I'd like the sapphire version. Tried to seek info on the watch.ru but can't find how to join


----------



## Bandido

The best is introduce yourself here





__





Амфибия «Садко». Эволюция-перерождение - Страница 149 - Часовой форум Watch.ru


Амфибия «Садко». Эволюция-перерождение Лимитированные серии




forum.watch.ru





Previously select free number here








Проект - Амфибия "Садко". Эволюция-перерождение.


Лист1 Часы с сапфировым стеклом все забронированы!!! № часов/ number,Участник/ member,Номер поста и дата регистрации / Post’s number and registration date,Оплата, сумма / Payment, amount,Дата оплаты / Payment date,сапфир,минерал,Примечание / Comments,Ссылка на тему : Link to the forum’...




docs.google.com





Or you can pm the topic starter and also stake out free number from the list.


----------



## Odessa200

maurizio.cglt said:


> Hello,
> how can I join the project? I'd like the sapphire version. Tried to seek info on the watch.ru but can't find how to join


Welcome. as mentioned above, look at the start of this topic, find a link to the participants list, find a free number that you like. Post you selected number here!


----------



## sorcer

ATTENTION! Our paypal account has been permanently blocked. Please do not send any funds. Those who paid already - don't worry, you will get the watches. The funds have been withdrawn from paypal before the account has been blocked. Those who have not paid for sapphire crystal will get mineral crystal. Those who have not paid at all will be removed from the list. We will arrange a payment for shipping separately (probably via Western Union).


----------



## Kotsov

sorcer said:


> ATTENTION! Our paypal account has been permanently blocked. Please do not send any funds. Those who paid already - don't worry, you will get the watches. The funds have been withdrawn from paypal before the account has been blocked. Those who have not paid for sapphire crystal will get mineral crystal. Those who have not paid at all will be removed from the list. We will arrange a payment for shipping separately (probably via Western Union).


That is heavy handed and not good enough. I've supported this from the outset and said I would pay for the sapphire when I paid for the postage.

Can you confirm this is still the arrangement.


----------



## Rimmed762

I think that something like this happened before. But this was temporary.

PayPal isn't the best tool for group purchases.


----------



## Victorv

sorcer said:


> ATTENTION! Our paypal account has been permanently blocked. Please do not send any funds. Those who paid already - don't worry, you will get the watches. The funds have been withdrawn from paypal before the account has been blocked. Those who have not paid for sapphire crystal will get mineral crystal. Those who have not paid at all will be removed from the list. We will arrange a payment for shipping separately (probably via Western Union).


Hello sorcer, there are no other possibility to pay the shipment? Western Union is a pain in the neck here in Spain 

What type of shipping are you going to use? Is russian post an option?


----------



## lagazeta

Victorv said:


> Hello sorcer, there are no other possibility to pay the shipment? Western Union is a pain in the neck here in Spain
> 
> What type of shipping are you going to use? Is russian post an option?


I'm also the same, let's see how we solve it.


----------



## Kotsov

Kotsov said:


> That is heavy handed and not good enough. I've supported this from the outset and said I would pay for the sapphire when I paid for the postage.
> 
> Can you confirm this is still the arrangement.


Any response forthcoming?


----------



## Giovanni Polegato

sorcer said:


> ATTENTION! Our paypal account has been permanently blocked. Please do not send any funds. Those who paid already - don't worry, you will get the watches. The funds have been withdrawn from paypal before the account has been blocked. Those who have not paid for sapphire crystal will get mineral crystal. Those who have not paid at all will be removed from the list. We will arrange a payment for shipping separately (probably via Western Union).


Hi, I'm Giovanni Polegato from Italy, is possible to buy our Slava Sadko ? .

Please send me the terms of payments. 
My address is : Giovanni Polegato
Vicolo delle Fornaci 4/F
31010 Crocetta del Montello (TV)
Italy [email protected]
+39 338 6335052

Regards

Giovanni Polegato


----------



## Giovanni Polegato

Hi Sorcer, if is possible, I prefer the number #72 or #272 with sapphire crystal .

Best regards

Giovanni Polegato


----------



## Nicola911

Hello everyone, please forgive me if I have to abandon this project. So please cancel my reservation for the n. 248. So sorry, Nicola


----------



## Iron_Mike

Good evening everyone. My name is Michele, an Italian enthusiast, and I would partecipate in this project. My nickname on Watch.ru is IronMike82 and I would reserve the number "253", if available.
Please explain me how to pay and how to be updated in this nice project (I wrote the same post on watch.ru)
Regards


----------



## Kotsov

sorcer said:


> ATTENTION! Those who have not paid for sapphire crystal will get mineral crystal. Those who have not paid at all will be removed from the list.


Can anyone confirm Sorcers post is correct? I've been through the RU site and can't pick up that it is at all and Sorcer doesn't seem able to respond on this thread.


----------



## Odessa200

Kotsov said:


> Can anyone confirm Sorcers post is correct? I've been through the RU site and can't pick up that it is at all and Sorcer doesn't seem able to respond on this thread.


all I know he is researching ways he can accept additional funds from abroad.


----------



## sorcer

Ok guys sorry for lack of response. If I don't respond, it means I do not have any new information. At the moment we are exploring a possibility to accept payments from abroad. What do you think about paysend? Also, what is wrong with Western Union? I noticed a couple of people said they prefer not to use WU.



Kotsov said:


> Can anyone confirm Sorcers post is correct?


I can confirm that my message is correct. I asked for the payment a while ago for the sapphire but many people ignored it.


----------



## Ligavesh

sorcer said:


> Ok guys sorry for lack of response. If I don't respond, it means I do not have any new information. At the moment we are exploring a possibility to accept payments from abroad. What do you think about paysend? Also, what is wrong with Western Union? I noticed a couple of people said they prefer not to use WU.
> 
> I can confirm that my message is correct. I asked for the payment a while ago for the sapphire but many people ignored it.


Can I do paysend from home (from my computer)? If so, then that's my choice - I see they charge 1.5 EUR for the transaction, but that's no problem.

Also, probably a dumb question, cause it has probably been adressed, but to clear it up again - the shipping is with UPS (or FedEx) right? No chance to ship it simply with Pochta? I've never had problems with them (Pochta I mean) and it's more likely I won't have extra costs at the customs - at least that's my experience when ordering from meranom and komandirskie.


----------



## Iron_Mike

sorcer said:


> Ok guys sorry for lack of response. If I don't respond, it means I do not have any new information. At the moment we are exploring a possibility to accept payments from abroad. What do you think about paysend? Also, what is wrong with Western Union? I noticed a couple of people said they prefer not to use WU.
> 
> I can confirm that my message is correct. I asked for the payment a while ago for the sapphire but many people ignored it.


Hi, I'm new in this nice project, probably the last one added (n. 253, post #1498 on watch.ru), but very enthusiast in it. 
For international payments, when PayPal is not available, I often use WeTransfer and works fine.
If we solve the problem with payments and with people that are renouncing, we can go on with the project and start building. I can find other persons interested, if it's necessary to reach a minimum number (we are far from 300 at the moment)


----------



## Kotsov

sorcer said:


> Ok guys sorry for lack of response. If I don't respond, it means I do not have any new information. At the moment we are exploring a possibility to accept payments from abroad. What do you think about paysend? Also, what is wrong with Western Union? I noticed a couple of people said they prefer not to use WU.
> 
> I can confirm that my message is correct. I asked for the payment a while ago for the sapphire but many people ignored it.


That is very heavy handed.

I haven't received a message, how did you send it?


----------



## sorcer

Ligavesh said:


> Can I do paysend from home (from my computer)


I understand from the website that yes, you can.



Ligavesh said:


> No chance to ship it simply with Pochta?


All previous projects were shipped with Pochta of Russia, so I presume it will be the same but let's wait for the official announcement.



Kotsov said:


> how did you send it?


I published all updates either in this thread or send it via PM on this forum.


----------



## Kotsov

sorcer said:


> I understand from the website that yes, you can.
> 
> All previous projects were shipped with Pochta of Russia, so I presume it will be the same but let's wait for the official announcement.
> 
> I published all updates either in this thread or send it via PM on this forum.


No PM received. No warning of this on this thread.

Shabby treatment.


----------



## hoja_roja

HI Guys!

I know as well western union is pain here in spain some times I had to use for paying for example, ucranian vendor to happen to be in the part of Ukraine in where is forbidden. In those cases I was using transfer wise which is actually quite cheap to use. Just saying to consider it as an option. In the meanwhile, any time frame for the watches to be deliver?

Cheers!


----------



## sorcer

Guys, organizers on watch.ru are brainstorming ideas how to organise the payment. No need to worry about it since all the money went into the production. We will try to satisfy everyone with extra options and shipping. Once we have more news, it will be posted here. Don't spread FUD please.


----------



## Watchdog64

sorcer said:


> Guys, organizers on watch.ru are brainstorming ideas how to organise the payment. No need to worry about it since all the money went into the production. We will try to satisfy everyone with extra options and shipping. Once we have more news, it will be posted here. Don't spread FUD please.


Hi there!would not Paysend work?i have used that for payments to Russia and Ukraine and it was no problems.
Cheers!


----------



## sorcer

Watchdog64 said:


> Hi there!would not Paysend work?i have used that for payments to Russia and Ukraine and it was no problems.
> Cheers!


yes, at the moment this is no 1 in the list but we want to make everyone happy  guys, please leave your comments about paysend.


----------



## Ligavesh

Paysend looks alright to me.


----------



## miroman

I already recommended it. No problems at all.


----------



## Odessa200

I will stick with WU if possible


----------



## Horoticus

While I have never used Paysend, a quick online review shows positive reviews, so it looks like a good option.


----------



## Kotsov

I've just downloaded paysend and it looks great.

I managed to use WU for the Krondstat but it was an excruciatingly frustrating experience setting it up.

I'm getting sick of PayPal fees and the way it can be suddenly switched off.

So I say try Paysend?


----------



## armanh

sorcer said:


> ATTENTION! Our paypal account has been permanently blocked. Please do not send any funds. Those who paid already - don't worry, you will get the watches. The funds have been withdrawn from paypal before the account has been blocked. Those who have not paid for sapphire crystal will get mineral crystal. Those who have not paid at all will be removed from the list. We will arrange a payment for shipping separately (probably via Western Union).


Hi, is it possible to pay for sapphire crystal some other way? I'd much rather have that than the mineral.


----------



## Kotsov

armanh said:


> Hi, is it possible to pay for sapphire crystal some other way? I'd much rather have that than the mineral.


I'm struggling to get an answer to this too........


----------



## Zany4

If we have already made our 3 payments totaling $310, will there be another payment request for shipping or is it included and we should just patiently wait for delivery? Thanks...


----------



## Odessa200

Zany4 said:


> If we have already made our 3 payments totaling $310, will there be another payment request for shipping or is it included and we should just patiently wait for delivery? Thanks...


there will be a request to pay for shipping. Just wait. I am sure the Admin will find ways to collect money.


----------



## Zany4

Odessa200 said:


> there will be a request to pay for shipping. Just wait. I am sure the Admin will find ways to collect money.


Thanks. If they are shipping by Pochta, I would hope the fee is included in the $310 already paid. If they are shipping by courier based on buyer choice or due to COVID, I can see how there would be additional charges for the expedited shipping.


----------



## Rimmed762

Are the watched already assembled? Or any ideas of schedule?


----------



## Odessa200

Rimmed762 said:


> Are the watched already assembled? Or any ideas of schedule?


not yet. Last I saw: Next update is expected after Chines new year. The cases are still being made. The movement are being serviced. So nothing is assembled yet.


----------



## Kotsov

If they are still being assembled can someone tell me if I'm still getting the sapphire I ordered please.


----------



## Zany4

Kotsov said:


> If they are still being assembled can someone tell me if I'm still getting the sapphire I ordered please.


Here's the link to the project spreadsheet. It looks like you have a couple watches and they don't show the extra payment received for sapphire.

Sadko Spreadsheet


----------



## Kotsov

Zany4 said:


> Here's the link to the project spreadsheet. It looks like you have a couple watches and they don't show the extra payment received for sapphire.
> 
> Sadko Spreadsheet


Because we can't pay....


----------



## sorcer

Don't worry guys, all those who did not pay for the sapphire and still want it will have a chance to pay. Give us some time to sort things out.


----------



## maurizio.cglt

Hello, I'd like to have the number 204 (with sapphire if still possible). But I don't understand how to pay and reserve the number.

Thank you


----------



## sorcer

maurizio.cglt said:


> Hello, I'd like to have the number 204 (with sapphire if still possible). But I don't understand how to pay and reserve the number.
> 
> Thank you


Reserved, thanks.


----------



## hoja_roja

Do we have any new about the sadko proyect?


----------



## Odessa200

Waiting for the China to resume the normal activities after the New Year. So nothing for now


----------



## Caronte

Hello, if possible I'd like to have one of this watch, with sapphire and no number preferences. 
I have to pay something now? 
Thank you


----------



## lorroberty

Caronte said:


> Hello, if possible I'd like to have one of this watch, with sapphire and no number preferences.
> I have to pay something now?
> Thank you


ciao Caronte,
my advice is contact the user Odessa and ask to be add to the list, indicating your number. I think it is still possible to join. 
the link below is the list with available numbers






Проект - Амфибия "Садко". Эволюция-перерождение. - Google Drive







docs.google.com


----------



## Rimmed762

My translation and Google translate aren't perfect. But after chinese new year I hope that we see some progress.


----------



## Zany4

From watch.ru one week ago (some progress):

"Finally, we managed to get feedback.

The case back will be cast. The pattern cannot be stamped, smears the image, deforms the case back.

We're finding out the bezel insert now. The color seems not the same, but firstly, the light is artificial, and secondly, there might be protective film.

In the photo, the molds for casting."


----------



## Odessa200

New photos arrived from China. WIP, not a finished product.


----------



## RFollia

Thank you for the update. Looks stunning. Once polished it will be a showstopper!


----------



## Rimmed762

Slowly but progressing. 👍


----------



## Ligavesh

Just for that caseback alone, I think this watch - for the price we payed - is a steal.


----------



## Rimmed762

True. Casted one looks really good.

I can wait if the product will be better than hastily made one. In this case it is just getting better.


----------



## armanh

Any updates on how to pay for the sapphire version (instead of mineral glass)? Has anyone had success paying the project leader since PayPal closed off their account?


----------



## sorcer

Once we we will sort the way to pay, it will be published in this thread.


----------



## Jetmiz

Hi everyone, after reading this thread and the first one many times I've decided to join the project.
I pick serial #25 with sapphire crystal.
Also, I want to thank you Odessa in advance.


----------



## Kotsov

Jetmiz said:


> Hi everyone, after reading this thread and the first one many times I've decided to join the project.
> I pick serial #25 with sapphire crystal.
> Also, I want to thank you Odessa in advance.


Score getting no.25 wish I'd seen that


----------



## Jetmiz

Kotsov said:


> Score getting no.25 wish I'd seen that


Actually I was already thinking of changing it, the first batch may have issues

EDIT: Well, 25 it is


----------



## Odessa200

Jetmiz said:


> Actually I was already thinking of changing it, the first batch may have issues
> 
> EDIT: Well, 25 it is


you wish to pick another number will probably be granted: I see another person requested 25 on russian forum earlier today. So please pick another one.


----------



## Jetmiz

Why did my spot got taken? I've requested it before 9 o'clock PM and a Russian guy requested it at 21:32.
Yes, I've read watch.ru
Someone may explain it to me?

EDIT: I missed your message Odessa, if you do the math I requested it first, I don't know why on watch.ru the guy screenshotting me have a different time (maybe I have to account for time zones? I don't know)
Anyway, I'm not here to fight for a number, give me #176 instead, many thanks.


----------



## Odessa200

Jetmiz said:


> Why did my spot got taken? I've requested it before 9 o'clock PM and a Russian guy requested it at 21:32.
> Yes, I've read watch.ru
> Someone may explain it to me?
> 
> EDIT: I missed your message Odessa, if you do the math I requested it first, I don't know why on watch.ru the guy screenshotting me have a different time (maybe I have to account for time zones? I don't know)
> Anyway, I'm not here to fight for a number, give me #176 instead, many thanks.


I will requested the 176 for you. This is the Russian forum project and whoever posts to their topic 1st wins. Reconciliation across different forums is not practical.


----------



## Jetmiz

Odessa200 said:


> I will requested the 176 for you. This is the Russian forum project and whoever posts to their topic 1st wins. Reconciliation across different forums is not practical.


Yes of course, no problems at all. Thank you again


----------



## Odessa200

New photos of the bezel


----------



## giucap

It's amazing how fast this new factory is going. The price we paid for a 20atm, click bezel shappire watch with automatic caliber it's a steal


----------



## jimzilla

Was the payment issue debacle ever figured out?
I may want to purchase another one, thanks.


----------



## Bandido

Some sensible news

Dial and hands


----------



## Bandido

I've missed out, guys, have you seen the newly casted caseback and a bezel insert?






Часовой форум Watch.ru - Показать сообщение отдельно - Амфибия «Садко». Эволюция-перерождение


Ведущий форум и клуб о часах, аксессуарах и многом другом для любителей, профессионалов, часовщиков, коллекционеров и всех-всех неравнодушных к часам. Новости, обзоры, истории и отзывы о швейцарских, японских, немецких и других часах. Новинки из мира часов, публикации с часовых выставок и...




forum.watch.ru










Часовой форум Watch.ru - Показать сообщение отдельно - Амфибия «Садко». Эволюция-перерождение


Ведущий форум и клуб о часах, аксессуарах и многом другом для любителей, профессионалов, часовщиков, коллекционеров и всех-всех неравнодушных к часам. Новости, обзоры, истории и отзывы о швейцарских, японских, немецких и других часах. Новинки из мира часов, публикации с часовых выставок и...




forum.watch.ru


----------



## Victorv

Bandido said:


> Some sensible news
> 
> Dial and hands
> 
> View attachment 15842500
> View attachment 15842501





Bandido said:


> I've missed out, guys, have you seen the newly casted caseback and a bezel insert?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Часовой форум Watch.ru - Показать сообщение отдельно - Амфибия «Садко». Эволюция-перерождение
> 
> 
> Ведущий форум и клуб о часах, аксессуарах и многом другом для любителей, профессионалов, часовщиков, коллекционеров и всех-всех неравнодушных к часам. Новости, обзоры, истории и отзывы о швейцарских, японских, немецких и других часах. Новинки из мира часов, публикации с часовых выставок и...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.watch.ru
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Часовой форум Watch.ru - Показать сообщение отдельно - Амфибия «Садко». Эволюция-перерождение
> 
> 
> Ведущий форум и клуб о часах, аксессуарах и многом другом для любителей, профессионалов, часовщиков, коллекционеров и всех-всех неравнодушных к часам. Новости, обзоры, истории и отзывы о швейцарских, японских, немецких и других часах. Новинки из мира часов, публикации с часовых выставок и...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.watch.ru


Woooow looks super nice

I'm really excited on this project. Hope we can have the watches soon

Do you know an estimated date to finish the watches?


----------



## Bandido

PM reports that dial and hands will meet the case soon to assembly a control sample.

I think after that they will step on a straight road of production. This is my guessing.


----------



## Ligavesh

Bandido said:


> I've missed out, guys, have you seen the newly casted caseback and a bezel insert?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Часовой форум Watch.ru - Показать сообщение отдельно - Амфибия «Садко». Эволюция-перерождение
> 
> 
> Ведущий форум и клуб о часах, аксессуарах и многом другом для любителей, профессионалов, часовщиков, коллекционеров и всех-всех неравнодушных к часам. Новости, обзоры, истории и отзывы о швейцарских, японских, немецких и других часах. Новинки из мира часов, публикации с часовых выставок и...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.watch.ru
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Часовой форум Watch.ru - Показать сообщение отдельно - Амфибия «Садко». Эволюция-перерождение
> 
> 
> Ведущий форум и клуб о часах, аксессуарах и многом другом для любителей, профессионалов, часовщиков, коллекционеров и всех-всех неравнодушных к часам. Новости, обзоры, истории и отзывы о швейцарских, японских, немецких и других часах. Новинки из мира часов, публикации с часовых выставок и...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.watch.ru


yes, those were posted (by @Odessa200 , I think)

edit: but not those exact pictures


----------



## Rimmed762

__





Часовой форум Watch.ru - Показать сообщение отдельно - Амфибия «Садко». Эволюция-перерождение


Ведущий форум и клуб о часах, аксессуарах и многом другом для любителей, профессионалов, часовщиков, коллекционеров и всех-всех неравнодушных к часам. Новости, обзоры, истории и отзывы о швейцарских, японских, немецких и других часах. Новинки из мира часов, публикации с часовых выставок и...




forum.watch.ru





Pictures of first prototype.


----------



## Kotsov

jimzilla said:


> Was the payment issue debacle ever figured out?
> I may want to purchase another one, thanks.


Did anyone answer this? I think you can still put your name on the list, spaces are slowly disappearing.

Payment is later like postage and sapphire.

If I'm wrong I'm sure someone will correct me.

I've been giddy (obviously) about this for years. It'll be a special watch when it arrives. Or maybe two watches.....


----------



## sorcer

Guys, as I pointed out multiple times, all updates re payment etc will be published here once we know more.


----------



## Rimmed762

__





Часовой форум Watch.ru - Показать сообщение отдельно - Амфибия «Садко». Эволюция-перерождение


Ведущий форум и клуб о часах, аксессуарах и многом другом для любителей, профессионалов, часовщиков, коллекционеров и всех-всех неравнодушных к часам. Новости, обзоры, истории и отзывы о швейцарских, японских, немецких и других часах. Новинки из мира часов, публикации с часовых выставок и...




forum.watch.ru





Pictures of original and the prototype. Side by side.


----------



## Bandido

Rimmed762 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Часовой форум Watch.ru - Показать сообщение отдельно - Амфибия «Садко». Эволюция-перерождение
> 
> 
> Ведущий форум и клуб о часах, аксессуарах и многом другом для любителей, профессионалов, часовщиков, коллекционеров и всех-всех неравнодушных к часам. Новости, обзоры, истории и отзывы о швейцарских, японских, немецких и других часах. Новинки из мира часов, публикации с часовых выставок и...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.watch.ru
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures of original and the prototype. Side by side.


Please note, that this was the very first edition, with a stamped caseback and a crown deep in case. After this prototype, some decisions were made to replace the caseback production to the casting tech and attempt to change the crown design to have more grip during the winding.
As I understand, we are currently waiting for the second prototype.


----------



## Kotsov

Bandido said:


> Please note, that this was the very first edition, with a stamped caseback and a crown deep in case. After this prototype, some decisions were made to replace the caseback production to the casting tech and attempt to change the crown design to have more grip during the winding.
> As I understand, we are currently waiting for the second prototype.


The deep crown looks good IMO


----------



## Rimmed762

Yes, very first prototype. It also states that many things are to be/have been improved.


----------



## Ligavesh

Kotsov said:


> The deep crown looks good IMO


Agreed, no need to change the crown, it looks worse when it sticks out (if our opinion counts for anything).


----------



## Odessa200

Ligavesh said:


> Agreed, no need to change the crown, it looks worse when it sticks out (if our opinion counts for anything).


it is not about only the looks. The current prototype crown is super inconvenient to use. Also: the goal of the project is to recreate the original as close as possible so such an obvious crown difference will not be acceptable...


----------



## Bandido

Maybe, guys. I've only stated the chronology.


----------



## Ligavesh

Odessa200 said:


> it is not about only the looks. The current prototype crown is super inconvenient to use. Also: the goal of the project is to recreate the original as close as possible so such an obvious crown difference will not be acceptable...


We'll agree to disagree; I'm not gonna cancel my participation in the project if the majority want the ugly sticking-out crown. Bezel already looks different than the original, and I have a watch with similarly 'hidden' crown (a Chinese copy of the Seiko Turtle) and I don't find it especially hard to use, but whatever... Pity about the looks, though.


----------



## Rimmed762

Let us remember that we haven't seen the second prototype yet. Caseback looks really good and in this thread there are pictures of bezel v2.

I hope that we will see it soon.


----------



## Odessa200

Ligavesh said:


> We'll agree to disagree; I'm not gonna cancel my participation in the project if the majority want the ugly sticking-out crown. Bezel already looks different than the original, and I have a watch with similarly 'hidden' crown (a Chinese copy of the Seiko Turtle) and I don't find it especially hard to use, but whatever... Pity about the looks, though.


if original Sadko has an ugly sticking-out crown what can we say about this one on Vostok?  Personally I do not find original crown better looking or worst. It is just different and this is not what was the goal. Plus people who tried it say it was no good.Hence the choice is obvious...


----------



## Kotsov

Odessa200 said:


> if original Sadko has an ugly sticking-out crown what can we say about this one on Vostok?  Personally I do not find original crown better looking or worst. It is just different and this is not what was the goal. Plus people who tried it say it was no good.Hence the choice is obvious...
> 
> View attachment 15847361


Pretty certain that isn't a vostok.....


----------



## thewatchadude

I think the mouvement is.


----------



## Ligavesh

Odessa200 said:


> if original Sadko has an ugly sticking-out crown what can we say about this one on Vostok?  Personally I do not find original crown better looking or worst. It is just different and this is not what was the goal. Plus people who tried it say it was no good.Hence the choice is obvious...
> 
> View attachment 15847361


Apples and oranges - everything oversized (including the crown) is hallmark of Zlatoust's design. Anyway, just stating my opinion, like @Kotsov did...


----------



## Rimmed762

And straight from history of Zlatoust. Design is very true to original Soviet Navy diver watch.

So, not just about style.


----------



## Odessa200

Rimmed762 said:


> And straight from history of Zlatoust. Design is very true to original Soviet Navy diver watch.
> 
> So, not just about style.


and this is precisely my point: if we are to remake Sadko it should follow the original historical design.


----------



## hoja_roja

Any updates in this? does somebody knows when the watches will be assembled or delivered?


----------



## Odessa200

Project manager just confirmed today: No updates yet.


----------



## SovietSurplusGuy

How do I put my name down on the list?


----------



## Ligavesh

I just hope we get the watches before a nuclear war between China and the US starts.


----------



## Odessa200

SovietSurplusGuy said:


> How do I put my name down on the list?


Pick a number on the watch list that is free and post your choice here.


----------



## SovietSurplusGuy

Odessa200 said:


> Pick a number on the watch list that is free and post your choice here.


Where is it?


----------



## Odessa200

SovietSurplusGuy said:


> Where is it?











Проект - Амфибия "Садко". Эволюция-перерождение.


Лист1 Часы с сапфировым стеклом все забронированы!!! № часов/ number,Участник/ member,Номер поста и дата регистрации / Post’s number and registration date,Оплата, сумма / Payment, amount,Дата оплаты / Payment date,сапфир,минерал,Примечание / Comments,Ссылка на тему : Link to the forum’...




docs.google.com


----------



## SovietSurplusGuy

Odessa200 said:


> Проект - Амфибия "Садко". Эволюция-перерождение.
> 
> 
> Лист1 Часы с сапфировым стеклом все забронированы!!! № часов/ number,Участник/ member,Номер поста и дата регистрации / Post’s number and registration date,Оплата, сумма / Payment, amount,Дата оплаты / Payment date,сапфир,минерал,Примечание / Comments,Ссылка на тему : Link to the forum’...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docs.google.com


I requested edit access to put my name down. Thanks!


----------



## Odessa200

SovietSurplusGuy said:


> I requested edit access to put my name down. Thanks!


no, you do not get edit access 
image the madness we can cause with everyone editing. What if you edit someone out? 

You pick a number and post your selection here. Thanks hen project admin will add you to the list.


----------



## Frankieets

I would if possible number 278 thanks


----------



## Odessa200

Frankieets said:


> I would if possible number 278 thanks


i will ask the Administrator to add you. Please check the list in a few days


----------



## Odessa200

Here are the new photos from China. Seconds hand is missing cause the pinion got broken. The project is moving! Slowly moving. The guy in China is on vacation now so not many updates now.


----------



## Ligavesh

Odessa200 said:


> Here are the new photos from China. Seconds hand is missing cause the pinion got broken. The project is moving! Slowly moving. The guy in China is on vacation now so not many updates now.
> View attachment 15973829
> View attachment 15973830
> View attachment 15973832
> View attachment 15973833


nice, really glad I decided to make an order, it looks better and better


----------



## Odessa200

Ligavesh said:


> nice, really glad I decided to make an order, it looks better and better


totally. And because most of us already paid we will get the watch 'for free'. The admin of the project posted on the Russian forum:

"&#8230;И человек с кем я контактирую в отпуске.
Я думаю в этом месяце закончат и отправят"

and this translates to "The person that I communicate is on vacation. I think they will finish during this month and will ship to me'.

he is referring to China factory finishing up and shipping parts to him. If this indeed happens this (or even next) month then it will be great!


----------



## Victorv

Odessa200 said:


> Here are the new photos from China. Seconds hand is missing cause the pinion got broken. The project is moving! Slowly moving. The guy in China is on vacation now so not many updates now.
> View attachment 15973829
> View attachment 15973830
> View attachment 15973832
> View attachment 15973833


Looks so nice Odessa, many thanks for the heads up, i like it a lot


----------



## Ciaran75

Hi Odessa..Thank you for the update!


----------



## Kotsov

Odessa200 said:


> totally. And because most of us already paid we will get the watch 'for free'. The admin of the project posted on the Russian forum:
> 
> "&#8230;И человек с кем я контактирую в отпуске.
> Я думаю в этом месяце закончат и отправят"
> 
> and this translates to "The person that I communicate is on vacation. I think they will finish during this month and will ship to me'.
> 
> he is referring to China factory finishing up and shipping parts to him. If this indeed happens this (or even next) month then it will be great!


I took that as being a ready to go production prototype.

Hope you are right and I am wrong.


----------



## Odessa200

Kotsov said:


> I took that as being a ready to go production prototype.
> 
> Hope you are right and I am wrong.


I think we are past the prototypes. But we will see soon enough.


----------



## Odessa200

BTW, the back cover showed above is missing the text (autowinding, shockproof balance) that will be added later using lazer. In case you wonder it should look similar to the original. Like this.


----------



## Rimmed762

Watch.ru main thread of this project 

From the first post you'll find links to pictures of parts, prototype and comparison with original. Worth checking again since project has started a long time ago. And when something important comes up it seems that it is updated to first post.


----------



## Odessa200

Here is the update from the Project manager (my translation):

I am waiting on some news from China. Just spoke to the person there. covid is messing up the plans and interrupts the movements inside China. 
Watch cases are done. Hands are done. They will be mailed to Russia soon. 
I am also waiting on a photo of the finished product.
There is a delay with dials: the dial legs were not done right and there is no indexes. The indexes for the dial are on order from another plant. 
the original plan was to get all parts but instead we will get the cases and hands first.


----------



## Kotsov

Looking at the Google spreadsheet there are still places available. I'm surprised.

It must be a 50:50 chance of a pre Xmas delivery at this stage?


----------



## Odessa200

Kotsov said:


> Looking at the Google spreadsheet there are still places available. I'm surprised.
> 
> It must be a 50:50 chance of a pre Xmas delivery at this stage?


yep, sooner or later resellers will spot the opportunity to make a few $ and will buy all the available watches&#8230;


----------



## Draconian Collector

This is one of those projects that I'm super excited that I'm signed up because the final product is going to be awesome but the waiting kills me so I try not to think about till I remind myself that it exists 😂


----------



## Rimmed762

I wish I had more money in my pocket... I believe that we are about to reach final phase of this project... Assembly...


----------



## Danilao

Rimmed762 said:


> I wish I had more money in my pocket... I believe that we are about to reach final phase of this project... Assembly...


I see how you are already thinking about good resolutions for the new year. It would be nice if the clock were ready for Christmas, 2022, I mean


----------



## Ligavesh

Eh, I wouldn't go with the hassle of getting two (or more) watches just to re-sell one... maybe if I bought it as a gift for someone... then again, it's enough hassle dealing with German customs with one watch, let alone two or more


----------



## Odessa200

Ligavesh said:


> Eh, I wouldn't go with the hassle of getting two (or more) watches just to re-sell one... maybe if I bought it as a gift for someone... then again, it's enough hassle dealing with German customs with one watch, let alone two or more


me too. But I suspect that is not the case when I see people pay for 2,3,4,5 watches. I also see the situation with the 'Little Prince' watch: while some project members still wait for their watches other 'members' already sell their watches for 5x the price. When I see this I suspect their motivation to join the project was not that they wanted the watch. They saw a good product and correctly sensed the profit. But let it be on them&#8230; these projects supposed to be for fun and not for profit.


----------



## Ligavesh

Odessa200 said:


> me too. But I suspect that is not the case when I see people pay for 2,3,4,5 watches. I also see the situation with the 'Little Prince' watch: while some project members still wait for their watches other 'members' already sell their watches for 5x the price. When I see this I suspect their motivation to join the project was not that they wanted the watch. They saw a good product and correctly sensed the profit. But let it be on them&#8230; these projects supposed to be for fun and not for profit.


I do like the 'Little Prince', but I'm not paying 5 times the price for it


----------



## Rimmed762

Ligavesh said:


> Eh, I wouldn't go with the hassle of getting two (or more) watches just to re-sell one... maybe if I bought it as a gift for someone... then again, it's enough hassle dealing with German customs with one watch, let alone two or more


I got two of each from almost every project I have participated and sold... none. I bought the extra pieces for future gift to family. And possible spares.

Customs cause same amounts of work if I declare one or five. Costs just tend to rise. 😁


----------



## Ligavesh

Rimmed762 said:


> I got two of each from almost every project I have participated and sold... none. I bought the extra pieces for future gift to family. And possible spares.
> 
> Customs cause same amounts of work if I declare one or five. Costs just tend to rise. 😁


Yeah, but they are more likely to bother you when you get a bigger package, sometimes they let smaller packages 'slip through'


----------



## Rimmed762

Ligavesh said:


> Yeah, but they are more likely to bother you when you get a bigger package, sometimes they let smaller packages 'slip through'


That was about it some time ago. Nowadays they seem to stop every parcel.


----------



## Ligavesh

Rimmed762 said:


> That was about it some time ago. Nowadays they seem to stop every parcel.


Yeah, could be


----------



## tokareva

Ligavesh said:


> Yeah, but they are more likely to bother you when you get a bigger package, sometimes they let smaller packages 'slip through'


Oops sorry😳 Because you helped with the Zlatoust list I wanted to make sure nothing happened to your order during shipping... I asked Vadim to send the biggest box available so there would be extra cushioning inside, I think the box is the size of a small microwave .😮


----------



## Rimmed762

tokareva said:


> Oops sorry😳 Because helped with the Zlatoust list I wanted to make sure nothing happened to your order during shipping... I asked Vadim to send the biggest box available so there would be extra cushioning inside, I think the box is the size of a small microwave .😮


Did you also reminded to mark higher value to papers? So, postal service would know to be extra careful. 😂


----------



## Danilao

Rimmed762 said:


> Did you also reminded to mark higher value to papers? So, postal service would know to be extra careful.


There is no problem because you will receive the wrong watch anyway :-D


----------



## Kotsov

Danilao said:


> There is no problem because you will receive the wrong watch anyway :-D


Always a joy...


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> Oops sorry😳 Because you helped with the Zlatoust list I wanted to make sure nothing happened to your order during shipping... I asked Vadim to send the biggest box available so there would be extra cushioning inside, I think the box is the size of a small microwave .😮


Haha... it's the same anyway, they're probably gonna ask me for a 'transaction proof' which they do for all the packages now - the days of 'slipping by' smaller packages are probably over... Then I can show them Vadim's "gift for the son" paypal transaction.


----------



## sorcer

New pics incoming!!!


----------



## thewatchadude

Thanks. Starts looking good!


----------



## jimzilla

I am starting to get excited.....


----------



## Kotsov

jimzilla said:


> I am starting to get excited.....


I G I D D Y


----------



## Odessa200

Update from the Project manager: watch bodies are shipped from China to Russia.


----------



## jimzilla

😁 😁 😁


----------



## CaptainZik

Dear Gents, hi!
How to be registered for this project?

Thnx


----------



## Odessa200

CaptainZik said:


> Dear Gents, hi!
> How to be registered for this project?
> 
> Thnx


Pick a free number and post in this topic 'please reserve number xxx for me'. I will ask the manager to add you once I see this post.


----------



## Zany4

CaptainZik said:


> Dear Gents, hi!
> How to be registered for this project?
> 
> Thnx


This is the spreadsheet that shows available numbers you can choose from:

Sadko spreadsheet


----------



## vattier

Odessa200 said:


> Update from the Project manager: watch bodies are shipped from China to Russia.


Nice news!


----------



## Draconian Collector

Very very excited for the finished product. Those cases look excellent.


----------



## mech3133

CaptainZik said:


> Dear Gents, hi!
> How to be registered for this project?
> 
> Thnx


Is there still time to register as new for the project?


----------



## Kotsov

mech3133 said:


> Is there still time to register as new for the project?


Yes.


----------



## mech3133

Kotsov said:


> Yes.


Thanks so much for the advice Kotsov, will try to register when get back


----------



## Kotsov

mech3133 said:


> Thanks so much for the advice Kotsov, will try to register when get back


No prob. See posts 644 and 645 above


----------



## mech3133

Odessa200 said:


> Update from the Project manager: watch bodies are shipped from China to Russia.


Hi Odessa good day to you, can I have number 244 please, many thanks


----------



## Odessa200

mech3133 said:


> Hi Odessa good day to you, can I have number 244 please, many thanks


I had notified the manager. Please check the list of participants in a few days.


----------



## mech3133

Odessa200 said:


> I had notified the manager. Please check the list of participants in a few days.


Many thanks Odessa for the help, if the number is gone any number will do, just sent them the money as $280, thanks so much


----------



## Draconian Collector

mech3133 said:


> Many thanks Odessa for the help, if the number is gone any number will do, just sent them the money as $280, thanks so much


Have they asked for payment yet? When I signed up I was told they would contact me when they are ready but I haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## mech3133

Draconian Collector said:


> Have they asked for payment yet? When I signed up I was told they would contact me when they are ready but I haven't heard anything yet.


No they haven't asked for payment yet. Just paid the $280 to hopefully secure a spot and any number will do.


----------



## Kotsov

mech3133 said:


> No they haven't asked for payment yet. Just paid the $280 to hopefully secure a spot and any number will do.


Keen


----------



## mech3133

Kotsov said:


> Keen


Yes  very keen. Completely unaware of the Sadko watches until checking out the Slava website and they look totally awesome


----------



## Odessa200

mech3133 said:


> Yes  very keen. Completely unaware of the Sadko watches until checking out the Slava website and they look totally awesome


you should have followed the process (get a Number then wait for the payment request, then include your number with the payment) but I hope the Manager will sort this out. There are plenty of available spots. The problem with unexpected payments is that Russian government (or paypal not sure) impose draconian limits on foreign transactions and many times these money may become inaccessible for the reciever. So please wait for the instruction if you want your money to reach the receiver.


----------



## Draconian Collector

Odessa200 said:


> you should have followed the process (get a Number then wait for the payment request, then include your number with the payment) but I hope the Manager will sort this out. There are plenty of available spots. The problem with unexpected payments is that Russian government (or paypal not sure) impose draconian limits on foreign transactions and many times these money may become inaccessible for the reciever. So please wait for the instruction if you want your money to reach the receiver.


Last time I talked to him, several months ago, he said PayPal had maxed his account out hence him waiting to take payments.


----------



## Odessa200

Draconian Collector said:


> Last time I talked to him, several months ago, he said PayPal had maxed his account out hence him waiting to take payments.


exactly. Hence no need to send money w/o a direct request from the manager.


----------



## mech3133

Odessa200 said:


> you should have followed the process (get a Number then wait for the payment request, then include your number with the payment) but I hope the Manager will sort this out. There are plenty of available spots. The problem with unexpected payments is that Russian government (or paypal not sure) impose draconian limits on foreign transactions and many times these money may become inaccessible for the reciever. So please wait for the instruction if you want your money to reach the receiver.


I do apologise Odessa200, I should have read the details correctly. I only read page 1 or is it 2 where money was requested and was looking at pictures of the watch type, heck I'm not even registered, I acted too quick on this one even being late to take interest. I think the payment went through, fingers crossed I'll receive something from the Saadko people. When it comes to Russian watches I tend to shoot from the hip rather than weigh things up. Many appologies. Best wishes.


----------



## Odessa200

mech3133 said:


> I do apologise Odessa200, I should have read the details correctly. I only read page 1 or is it 2 where money was requested and was looking at pictures of the watch type, heck I'm not even registered, I acted too quick on this one even being late to take interest. I think the payment went through, fingers crossed I'll receive something from the Saadko people. When it comes to Russian watches I tend to shoot from the hip rather than weigh things up. Many appologies. Best wishes.


you got the number reserved for you. i had ask the Manager to look for your payment&#8230;


----------



## mech3133

Thanks so much for the help Odessa200 absolutely awesome


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

How on earth have I missed this thread for 34 pages! Oh well, never mind!


----------



## Odessa200

mech3133 said:


> Thanks so much for the help Odessa200 absolutely awesome


Please recall the payment. The manager cannot get to this money. Please wait for the instruction on how to pay later.

also, given you paid 280: this is for the mineral crystal. Sapphire is an additional 30.


----------



## Danilao

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> How on earth have I missed this thread for 34 pages! Oh well, never mind!


Fortunately, one of our characteristics is patience. After more than thirty pages, you would still have time to get on the spaceship :-D


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Oh well, if it's not too late I'll recite the magic incantation: please reserve number 271 for me


----------



## mech3133

Odessa200 said:


> Please recall the payment. The manager cannot get to this money. Please wait for the instruction on how to pay later.
> 
> also, given you paid 280: this is for the mineral crystal. Sapphire is an additional 30.


Pretty newish to the Paypal thing. To "recall the payment" advice states look for history on the Paypal bar. There is no history on the bar I can see. The activity says "money sent" but there is no cancel option. Do I "request money from anyone" and put the emal [email protected] into it? Any advice would be awesome many thanks


----------



## miroman

From Paypal help:
"To cancel a payment that has been completed, *contact the recipient directly and request a refund*."
Hope the manager has access to his account at least for refund.


----------



## mech3133

miroman said:


> From Paypal help:
> "To cancel a payment that has been completed, *contact the recipient directly and request a refund*."
> Hope the manager has access to his account at least for refund.





miroman said:


> From Paypal help:
> "To cancel a payment that has been completed, *contact the recipient directly and request a refund*."
> Hope the manager has access to his account at least for refund.


 Thanks for that Miroman. I tried to email but the person I sent the money to doesn't receive emails according to Paypal

Paid with
Select
VISA Debit card x-4955
You'll see "PAYPAL *nroslov" on your card statement.
£216.58
E-money conversion rate£216.58 GBP = $283.92 USD1 GBP = 1.3109 USDTransaction ID1EL87802WT098754L
Contact informationMessage Николай РословNote244
Details
Sent to Николай Рослов
$280.00 USD
Fee
$3.92 USD
Total
$283.92 USD

Looks like the payment went somewhere, I'll check my bank at weekend as don't have internet banking


----------



## Odessa200

I checked with the Project manager, he does not see any money. His access to this acct is blocked. Please write to PayPal support and ask them to verify and cancel the payment.


----------



## mech3133

Odessa200 said:


> I checked with the Project manager, he does not see any money. His access to this acct is blocked. Please write to PayPal support and ask them to verify and cancel the payment.


Many thanks for looking into this Odessa200 and the advice to act upon, really appreciated Im a bit old for technology


----------



## Rista

If you paid using Friends and Family option, you probably can't cancel the transaction through Paypal and will have to contact your bank.


----------



## mech3133

Rista said:


> If you paid using Friends and Family option, you probably can't cancel the transaction through Paypal and will have to contact your bank.


Yes it was through Friends and Family, I phoned the bank, Paypal took the payment from them.


----------



## t3tan3k

Transferred my number 83 to another user here. Good luck with the project and I'm looking forward to seeing the photos!

t3tan3k


----------



## Kotsov

t3tan3k said:


> Transferred my number 83 to another user here. Good luck with the project and I'm looking forward to seeing the photos!
> 
> t3tan3k


You meet the nicest people on WUS....


----------



## Kotsov

mech3133 said:


> Yes it was through Friends and Family, I phoned the bank, Paypal took the payment from them.


Did you get this sorted?


----------



## mech3133

Not really. Looks like a long term effort Kotsov. The bank are sending out a form in the post so they can contact Facebook, something about not receiving goods following a payment. Once returned the bank can try to reclaim the payment.


----------



## Kotsov

mech3133 said:


> Not really. Looks like a long term effort Kotsov. The bank are sending out a form in the post so they can contact Facebook, something about not receiving goods following a payment. Once returned the bank can try to reclaim the payment.


You'd think that if the funds are held in limbo they would just return them after a short period of time.

How does Facebook come into it?

Good luck, keep us informed if you can.


----------



## mech3133

Kotsov said:


> You'd think that if the funds are held in limbo they would just return them after a short period of time.
> 
> How does Facebook come into it?
> 
> Good luck, keep us informed if you can.


Cheers Kotsov. The bank reckons that fraud is being commited as the money's been taken and no watch is being sent out. They said any payment is returnable and the no access to account is an excuse often used. I don't know what to make of it really. Oh I got Paypals mixed up with facbook, Im getting a bit old and confused in the head these days


----------



## Kotsov

mech3133 said:


> Cheers Kotsov. The bank reckons that fraud is being commited as the money's been taken and no watch is being sent out. They said any payment is returnable and the no access to account is an excuse often used. I don't know what to make of it really. Oh I got Paypals mixed up with facbook, Im getting a bit old and confused in the head these days


I didn't realise the funds had been withdrawn 

I'm sure PayPal will sort it. They do have the willingness and the resources.


----------



## Odessa200

Kotsov said:


> I didn't realise the funds had been withdrawn
> 
> I'm sure PayPal will sort it. They do have the willingness and the resources.


I chatted with the project manager: he is confident he did not get the money and PP did not send him any messages that the money are available. So I do think eventually the PP will reverse the transaction but I would still try to cancel via the Credit Card /Bank or write an email to PP: do they see money delivered?


----------



## Odessa200

The Project Manager got all the parts from China and planning to go to a watchmaker on the week to assemble a watch.


----------



## Victorv

Odessa200 said:


> The Project Manager got all the parts from China and planning to go to a watchmaker on the week to assemble a watch.


That's awsome, thank you so much for all the updates


----------



## jimzilla

Great news!!!


----------



## mech3133

Odessa200 said:


> I chatted with the project manager: he is confident he did not get the money and PP did not send him any messages that the money are available. So I do think eventually the PP will reverse the transaction but I would still try to cancel via the Credit Card /Bank or write an email to PP: do they see money delivered?


Ok guys and I'm really confused how I managed this one, appologies for the confusion, somehow I sent the money to Nikolay at Technocras. I must have hit the wrong button or something. He brought this up in an email to me saying he doesn't do the Sadko watches only Elektronikas and I just hope he can return the Paypal money I mistakenly sent. Appologies for any mayhem caused


----------



## Odessa200

mech3133 said:


> Ok guys and I'm really confused how I managed this one, appologies for the confusion, somehow I sent the money to Nikolay at Technocras. I must have hit the wrong button or something. He brought this up in an email to me saying he doesn't do the Sadko watches only Elektronikas and I just hope he can return the Paypal money I mistakenly sent. Appologies for any mayhem caused


Great. So all is good! Just stay tuned for further instructions on how to pay. Did you check the list of participants and see your name there?


----------



## mech3133

Odessa200 said:


> Great. So all is good! Just stay tuned for further instructions on how to pay. Did you check the list of participants and see your name there?


Yes checked the spreadsheet and the name was there next to 244. So looking forward to the watch Odessa. Will wait for the further instructions I promise


----------



## Odessa200

Here is the built sample. as far as I see it looks fantastic. Compare to the new slave re-issue on the right: our looks very nice and vintage.











There were some issues with the winding stems (need longer) and some calendars are misprinted. So do not ask ‘when I get mine?’ yet. The manager still has some things to solve and fix but we are getting closer!

ps: the date looks shifted on the photo but in reality it is just fine. Just an angle of the photo.


----------



## tokareva

Odessa200 said:


> Here is the built sample. as far as I see it looks fantastic. Compare to the new slave re-issue on the right: our looks very nice and vintage.
> View attachment 16155429
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were some issues with the winding stems (need longer) and some calendars are misprinted. So do not ask ‘when I get mine?’ yet. The manager still has some things to solve and fix but we are getting closer!
> 
> ps: the date looks shifted on the photo but in reality it is just fine. Just an angle of the photo.
> View attachment 16155435


Looks great, I only wish they would make the diameter of the crown smaller. The one they have now looks too fat, in addition to being too short.


----------



## mech3133

Had the money returned now after the fiasco of sending the dollars, number 1 too early, then bizarrely number 2 to the wrong person. $280 back in the account courtesy of Nikolay, thanks so much for this. Totally ready with the dosh ready to send.............. Once authorised and given the green light of course!


----------



## Kotsov

mech3133 said:


> Had the money returned now after the fiasco of sending the dollars, number 1 too early, then bizarrely number 2 to the wrong person. $280 back in the account courtesy of Nikolay, thanks so much for this. Totally ready with the dosh ready to send.............. Once authorised and given the green light of course!


Excellent news. It'll all add to the story when it finally arrives


----------



## Odessa200

There is a setback with the project: the dials are no good (crooked legs, some other issues) so they will be redone under supervision of a guy who is in Honk Kong now. So we are waiting.

Some calendars printed with Sun shifted a bit. Will be represented.

we need longer winding stems.

in a nutshell: the project is moving but we are still not at the point when we will get our watches. Patience is a virtue!


----------



## Kotsov

Odessa200 said:


> There is a setback with the project: the dials are no good (crooked legs, some other issues) so they will be redone under supervision of a guy who is in Honk Kong now. So we are waiting.
> 
> Some calendars printed with Sun shifted a bit. Will be represented.
> 
> we need longer winding stems.
> 
> in a nutshell: the project is moving but we are still not at the point when we will get our watches. Patience is a virtue!


It isn't really a setback though is it? These things came to light after a test fitting if I understand correctly. So to be expected really.


----------



## Odessa200

Kotsov said:


> It isn't really a setback though is it? These things came to light after a test fitting if I understand correctly. So to be expected really.


true. Just trying to relay the info I have


----------



## Kotsov

Odessa200 said:


> true. Just trying to relay the info I have


I wasn't criticising


----------



## Rimmed762

Better to have QC before assembling than after shipping. 😁


----------



## Kotsov

Rimmed762 said:


> Better to have QC before assembling than after shipping. 😁


Exactly


----------



## RFollia

Great to know projet is going on. Was worried after seeing the official re-issue. Best regards


----------



## jimzilla

Anyone know of any looming updates?


----------



## Bandido

If im not mistaken, there were some issues with legs on dials, currently are reprinting dials and waiting the delivery.


----------



## jimzilla

Thanks Bandido, yes I herd that, thank you sir.


----------



## jimzilla

Any updates anyone?


----------



## Odessa200

jimzilla said:


> Any updates anyone?


Chinese new year ….


----------



## Kotsov

jimzilla said:


> Any updates anyone?


Spaces are running out...


----------



## jimzilla

Thanks Kotsov and Odessa, I think we will be getting an update soon, It has been a while since we have herd anything.


----------



## calote

I guess we won't be getting the watch any time soon...Given the current situation I do not even know whether the project managers are still able to communicate...


----------



## jimzilla

Isn't this watch a china product? If so maybe It wont be affected as much. It has been such a long time
I do not even remember what movement it has in it?


----------



## Zany4

The watch.ru forum has been active. Not feeling like posting there under the current circumstances as I don’t know the forum members ideologies. I would hope watches could be kept above the fray, but the world is in a bad place right now and there are much more important things in life.

I think they have all the parts and old movements (Slava?) but the new dials are delayed in China. With all of the sanctions, devaluation of the ruble, and Chinese Covid lockdowns still in effect, especially in Hong Kong, there is no schedule. Even if the watches can be assembled, shipping and mail customs may be a problem and there could be extra scrutiny.

Also the project leader Misrob seems to have had a death in the family (condolences). I’m all paid up (except maybe for shipping) but if I get the watch a year or two from now it will be a fun surprise and at least there would not have been WWIII. Being out $280 is no fun, but so many are suffering at the moment which trivializes our shared love of watches.


----------



## Draconian Collector

Zany4 said:


> The watch.ru form has been active. Not feeling like posting there under the current circumstances as I don’t know the forum members ideologies. I would hope watches could be kept above the fray, but the world is in a bad place right now and there are much more important things in life.
> 
> I think they have all the parts and old movements (Slava?) but the new dials are delayed in China. With all of the sanctions, devaluation of the ruble, and Chinese Covid lockdowns still in effect, especially in Hong Kong, there is no schedule. Even if the watches can be assembled, shipping and mail customs may be a problem and there could be extra scrutiny.
> 
> Also the project leader Misrob seems to have had a death in the family (condolences). I’m all paid up (except maybe for shipping) but if I get the watch a year or two from now it will be a fun surprise and at least there would not have been WWIII. Being out $280 is no fun, but so many are suffering at the moment which trivializes our shared love of watches.


Well said


----------



## Simon

Hi
great project though apparently not without its difficulties - well persisted
have scrolled through but 36pages - havent located some crucial info:

any final pics? how many being made? when will it be released? are any left to be purchased?

edit (found an old list of who's bought one + numbered & also on RU forum some pics from early 2021)

grateful for a link to where/how/if one can still join in

si


----------



## jimzilla

Evolution-resurrection of Slava Amphibian Sadko -...


Moderator's Note: This thread provides information about a project hosted on another forum site for those who might be interested. It is NOT endorsed by Watchuseek forums. Hello Dear Comrades! After a pretty successful K43 project, here is another project - Amphibian Sadko. The idea was born...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Odessa200

You still can join: find an empty number and post a message on this (or russian) forum saying ‘I would like to join and get the number XXX’. The project manager will reach out to arrange payment. Do NOT send money unprompted.

there will be 250 or 300 watches (I do not recall exactly and lazy to check). The exact release date is never known for forum projects. The dials are being redone in China. If they get it right this time the rest will be simple: all is ready for assembly as far as I know.


----------



## Kotsov

Odessa200 said:


> You still can join: find an empty number and post a message on this (or russian) forum saying ‘I would like to join and get the number XXX’. The project manager will reach out to arrange payment. Do NOT send money unprompted.
> 
> there will be 250 or 300 watches (I do not recall exactly and lazy to check). The exact release date is never known for forum projects. The dials are being redone in China. If they get it right this time the rest will be simple: all is ready for assembly as far as I know.


300 watches with about 40 places left last time I checked.


----------



## jimzilla

It would be nice to get an update......


----------



## Zany4

The Russian site is just complaining that parts are still stuck in China. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Odessa200

Yes, as per the Project manager, dials are redone and just need to be shipped to him but due to another lockdown in China this is delayed.


----------



## Odessa200

Update: 1st parcel with dials (110 dials) arrived. The rest is still in the mail. The Project manager will take them to the watchmaker for a test assembly this weekend.

There is uncertainty about shipping from Russia to USA (and maybe other countries). Russian postal worker said the parcels are returned from abroad. So here is the question: w/o going into political debates, have you received a parcel from Russia after the sanctions were imposed. Please post something like this:

Mailed by Russian Post (or whatever mail carrier was used) on 4/20, received (or rejected and returned to sender by the postal system) on 5/1 in (your county here)

Thanks


----------



## Victorv

Odessa200 said:


> Update: 1st parcel with dials (110 dials) arrived. The rest is still in the mail. The Project manager will take them to the watchmaker for a test assembly this weekend.
> 
> There is uncertainty about shipping from Russia to USA (and maybe other countries). Russian postal worker said the parcels are returned from abroad. So here is the question: w/o going into political debates, have you received a parcel from Russia after the sanctions were imposed. Please post something like this:
> 
> Mailed by Russian Post (or whatever mail carrier was used) on 4/20, received (or rejected and returned to sender by the postal system) on 5/1 in (your county here)
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> View attachment 16670282
> 
> View attachment 16670283


Nice news comrade

As you ask my friend, yes i received a parcel from Russia, shipped just before war started. Here in Spain, customs gave me a lot and a lot of problems for finally resend it back to Russia 

Today, Meranon still without receiveing my packet back

Before war i never had any problem


----------



## lollo1979

I have bought the compressor from meranom.
DHL from russia to italy arrived in 7 working days without problems.

Inviato dal mio SM-A525F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov

lollo1979 said:


> I have bought the compressor from meranom.
> DHL from russia to italy arrived in 7 working days without problems.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-A525F utilizzando Tapatalk


How did you pay for it?


----------



## Ligavesh

Odessa200 said:


> Update: 1st parcel with dials (110 dials) arrived. The rest is still in the mail. The Project manager will take them to the watchmaker for a test assembly this weekend.
> 
> There is uncertainty about shipping from Russia to USA (and maybe other countries). Russian postal worker said the parcels are returned from abroad. So here is the question: w/o going into political debates, have you received a parcel from Russia after the sanctions were imposed. Please post something like this:
> 
> Mailed by Russian Post (or whatever mail carrier was used) on 4/20, received (or rejected and returned to sender by the postal system) on 5/1 in (your county here)
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> View attachment 16670282
> 
> View attachment 16670283


Shipments from Russia arrive to Germany no problem, they say it's slower now because they go by train and not by airplane, but I don't see a difference.

PS. Let him send it so that I don't have to go to customs with it, 'watch parts', or 'gift' and 20 $ worth on the declaration. It's not so much about paying customs, but more about searching for the damn proof of transaction now, it's been ages. Same goes for Zlatoust Agats - if I ever get them.


----------



## lollo1979

Kotsov said:


> How did you pay for it?


A lot... watch +shipment+custom around 470euros

Inviato dal mio SM-A525F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov

lollo1979 said:


> A lot... watch +shipment+custom around 470euros
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-A525F utilizzando Tapatalk


Sorry I meant what payment did you use?


----------



## calote

Odessa200 said:


> Update: 1st parcel with dials (110 dials) arrived. The rest is still in the mail. The Project manager will take them to the watchmaker for a test assembly this weekend.
> 
> There is uncertainty about shipping from Russia to USA (and maybe other countries). Russian postal worker said the parcels are returned from abroad. So here is the question: w/o going into political debates, have you received a parcel from Russia after the sanctions were imposed. Please post something like this:
> 
> Mailed by Russian Post (or whatever mail carrier was used) on 4/20, received (or rejected and returned to sender by the postal system) on 5/1 in (your county here)
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> View attachment 16670282
> 
> View attachment 16670283


Thanks a lot Odessa. Let us hope peace comes back soon.


----------



## Kotsov

From the Russian site it seems the watches are being assembled in numerical order.


----------



## Odessa200

Yep, the new dials fit. They also got new crowns that fit standard winding stem so all parts in place and assembly began. The project manager will he contacting people when the corresponding watch is ready.


----------



## Zany4

I posted some questions on the Russian site but don’t have any clear answers yet. I couldn’t remember if regular Pochta shipping was included in the original price or not which I paid ages ago before the invasion. The problem is also whether US customs will accept personal mail from Russia, let’s say a repaired not for profit craft project watch valued at $10.

I don’t believe DHL is a viable option either as they won’t even accept US bound Russian parcels, although it’s a remote possibility if it could even be paid for. I also know of no payment methods unless the payment recipient has a non Russian account. And if it can be shipped, it will take 3 months via Asia or the Middle East. One big shrug under the current circumstances.


----------



## Kotsov

GIDDY!


----------



## OCSleeper

Zany4 said:


> I posted some questions on the Russian site but don’t have any clear answers yet. I couldn’t remember if regular Pochta shipping was included in the original price or not which I paid ages ago before the invasion. The problem is also whether US customs will accept personal mail from Russia, let’s say a repaired not for profit craft project watch valued at $10.
> 
> I don’t believe DHL is a viable option either as they won’t even accept US bound Russian parcels, although it’s a remote possibility if it could even be paid for. I also know of no payment methods unless the payment recipient has a non Russian account. And if it can be shipped, it will take 3 months via Asia or the Middle East. One big shrug under the current circumstances.


All things considered, I’d be happy if an intermediary shipper/country was put in place in order for us to receive our watches, being that most of us paid for our watches ages before the current circumstances. Worse comes to worse, I’m more fortunate than some seeing as all my in-laws live in Russia and I’d have it shipped to them. Even then I would be waiting for who knows how long to see them again to receive it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mech3133

Is the project still on? Looks like some made payment, is this still possible? Been side tracked for a while.


----------



## Odessa200

Hello. The project is still happening. The manager got all the parts and started the assembly. Unfortunately he discovered that the calendar discs are not printed correctly and the dates are misaligned a bit. See the photo. At this time he is looking for a place to reprint the calendar.

p.s. Anyone who is looking to enter the project still can do it but there are difficulties with the payments from abroad to Russia. If anyone wants to buy out my paid spot DM me. i may agree to give it up


----------



## mech3133

Odessa200 said:


> Hello. The project is still happening. The manager got all the parts and started the assembly. Unfortunately he discovered that the calendar discs are not printed correctly and the dates are misaligned a bit. See the photo. At this time he is looking for a place to reprint the calendar.
> 
> p.s. Anyone who is looking to enter the project still can do it but there are difficulties with the payments from abroad to Russia. If anyone wants to buy out my paid spot DM me. i may agree to give it up
> 
> View attachment 16731679
> 
> View attachment 16731683
> 
> View attachment 16731678
> 
> View attachment 16731682
> 
> View attachment 16731684
> 
> View attachment 16731680
> 
> View attachment 16731681


Thanks for the heads up Odessa. See exactly where you are coming from on the payment to Russia. Find paying for things in normal times tricky due to my age. This might be one too far. Think they gave us a number back last year, took my eye off this project with the troubles in eastern Europe.Is the list available, see if I'm still on it ?


----------



## Odessa200

mech3133 said:


> Thanks for the heads up Odessa. See exactly where you are coming from on the payment to Russia. Find paying for things in normal times tricky due to my age. This might be one too far. Think they gave us a number back last year, took my eye off this project with the troubles in eastern Europe.Is the list available, see if I'm still on it ?


Yes, you have an unpaid number 244.


----------



## Zany4

The factory quality control on the individual parts seems horrible. They make everything separately without tests fits at different suppliers. The project site also says the case length is a little shorter than it should be but still works OK with what seems to be minor bezel overhang.

The language barrier between Russia and the many dialects of China is partly at fault and must be as difficult as English to Russian / English to Chinese. The project leader seems to be doing his best.

I have a relatively low reservation number and I’m am all paid up, except for shipping. I still don’t have any answer if shipping costs were included in the original price / payments. There’s no way to pay for DHL or pochta at this point, so I’m curious as to how this will proceed.


----------



## Odessa200

Zany4 said:


> The factory quality control on the individual parts seems horrible. They make everything separately without tests fits at different suppliers. The project site also says the case length is a little shorter than it should be but still works OK with what seems to be minor bezel overhang.
> 
> The language barrier between Russia and the many dialects of China is partly at fault and must be as difficult as English to Russian / English to Chinese. The project leader seems to be doing his best.
> 
> I have a relatively low reservation number and I’m am all paid up, except for shipping. I still don’t have any answer if shipping costs were included in the original price / payments. There’s no way to pay for DHL or pochta at this point, so I’m curious as to how this will proceed.


Project manager mentioned in a chat that he may travel to a neighboring country to collect remaining payments and to ship from there. Just one of the considered options.


----------



## jimzilla

It would be nice to know what the shipping procedures will be, Is it included or if not how much and shipped from where.


----------



## philippe.tourmeau

Technical drawings, and engineering are an universal language, but Thanks anyway to those who are keeping this project going forward


----------



## Zany4

philippe.tourmeau said:


> Technical drawings, and engineering are an universal language, but Thanks anyway to those who are keeping this project going forward


Unfortunately manufacturing methods and quality control are not a universal language. Different people, machines, and procedures often lead to non-conforming parts. Then business ethics on whether you ship bad parts.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Odessa200 said:


> Project manager mentioned in a chat that he may travel to a neighboring country to collect remaining payments and to ship from there. Just one of the considered options.


Good to know; I'm on the list for #271 but have not paid yet


----------



## Pain02042011

Good morning, I wanted to know who and when the difference will have to be paid for the shipping of this elusive watch now on stand by for 2 years, plus I wanted to know since I paid with PayPal leaving my information for shipping, I will have to give my data back for shipping??? I ask because I think there have been problems with PayPal.


----------



## Odessa200

The project manager got 70 calendars re-printed and will assemble the first set of watches next week. If your number is on top of the list you may get good news


----------



## Zany4

Odessa200 said:


> The project manager got 70 calendars re-printed and will assemble the first set of watches next week. If your number is on top of the list you may get good news


I am #64 and fully paid up for the watch and sapphire upgrade. While I am excited for the progress, I have no way of paying for shipping via Pochta if it still needs paid for and don't even know if they will ship to the US. I'll update this thread if I hear from the project manager. As far as I am concerned regular mail shipping should be free at this point in the project. SMH...


----------



## miroman

Zany4 said:


> I am #64 and fully paid up for the watch and sapphire upgrade. While I am excited for the progress, I have no way of paying for shipping via Pochta if it still needs paid for and don't even know if they will ship to the US. I'll update this thread if I hear from the project manager. As far as I am concerned regular mail shipping should be free at this point in the project. SMH...


Maybe the first 70 assembled will be for domestic members - to postpone international shipping and payment issues.


----------



## Zany4

miroman said:


> Maybe the first 70 assembled will be for domestic members - to postpone international shipping and payment issues.


Possibly. With the sad state of world affairs, difficulties are to be expected and tolerated.


----------



## Odessa200

miroman said:


> Maybe the first 70 assembled will be for domestic members - to postpone international shipping and payment issues.


Problem with this approach is that people may need to wait another few years till the 2nd tranche… it takes unpredictable amount of time for each step. So it will be only fair to hold the paid up watches till the shipping route is discovered as opposed to give the watches to someone who is behind in line…. Just saying.


----------



## Kotsov

I'm giddy again


----------



## ty6

It seems some seats on the table are still unoccupied. Let me take #208 please, or any of the next in line. Sapphire please. Stirred, not shaken.

Cheers.

*Edit*: On 30th of August 2022, i've bought #52 from Odessa200 (Brick200 in the order list). That's the only spot in the list i need.


----------



## jimzilla

I am with kotsov ....... Im so giddy I think I just s**t myself!
Looks like were going to get a watch at some point


----------



## Ligavesh

Meranom can accept payal payments - how do they do it? Maybe our Sadko friends could pull something similar?


----------



## ty6

Ligavesh said:


> Meranom can accept payal payments - how do they do it? Maybe our Sadko friends could pull something similar?


It's possible, they just need an associate in a 'bridge' country.

Btw, do i have to PM someone to take part or is this forum monitored and i will be put in the list and contacted about payment?

Cheers.


----------



## Kotsov

jimzilla said:


> I am with kotsov ....... Im so giddy I think I just s**t myself!
> Looks like were going to get a watch at some point


For the record. Giddy but not needing a change.


----------



## Kotsov

ty6 said:


> It's possible, they just need an associate in a 'bridge' country.
> 
> Btw, do i have to PM someone to take part or is this forum monitored and i will be put in the list and contacted about payment?
> 
> Cheers.


It should be picked up here but if not join the RU forum. Google will translate....

If you are stuck ill help.


----------



## ty6

Kotsov said:


> It should be picked up here but if not join the RU forum. Google will translate....
> 
> If you are stuck ill help.


Thank you for the offer, will do that if in need.

Cheers.


----------



## Kotsov

ty6 said:


> Thank you for the offer, will do that if in need.
> 
> Cheers.



Patience is your friend grasshopper


----------



## Kotsov

__





Амфибия «Садко». Эволюция-перерождение - Страница 201 - Часовой форум Watch.ru


Страница 201- Амфибия «Садко». Эволюция-перерождение Лимитированные серии




forum.watch.ru


----------



## Eric M

Darn, mine is #71. So not in this batch even if international shipment wasn't a pain. This one has been a long time in the making

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ty6

Kotsov said:


> Patience is your friend grasshopper


Many are waiting for 4 years already, i wager we're past half time 

I've signed up and posted my desire to join in on watch.ru.


----------



## hoja_roja

Hi, could somebody post the link of the excel sheet with the list and payment?
I don't even remember my numbers 🙄


----------



## ty6

hoja_roja said:


> Hi, could somebody post the link of the excel sheet with the list and payment?
> I don't even remember my numbers 🙄











Проект - Амфибия "Садко". Эволюция-перерождение.


Лист1 Часы с сапфировым стеклом все забронированы!!! № часов/ number,Участник/ member,Номер поста и дата регистрации / Post’s number and registration date,Оплата, сумма / Payment, amount,Дата оплаты / Payment date,сапфир,минерал,Примечание / Comments,Ссылка на тему : Link to the forum’...




docs.google.com


----------



## hoja_roja

So having 110,125 and 201, means that I´m still far away from seeing the watches...


----------



## Odessa200

Anyone wants number 52? DM me if you want to buy it from me at the cost.


----------



## ty6

Odessa200 said:


> Anyone wants number 52? DM me if you want to buy it from me at the cost.


DM sent.

Cheers.


----------



## Odessa200

ty6 said:


> DM sent.
> 
> Cheers.


My number 52 (Russian forum nick Brick200) is sold to @ty6 and the watch is his.


----------



## ty6

Odessa200 said:


> My number 52 (Russian forum nick Brick200) is sold to @ty6 and the watch is his.


Thanks Odessa200. I've edited my original post. Apart from #52 i don't need another spot in the order list.

Cheers.


----------



## sorcer

Guys, Misrob has asked me to post this here. The watches are being assembled, however there is a big problem, due to known events, with postage and receiving money from abroad. Please do accept deepest apology for this and be assured that Misrob is looking for alternative options.


----------



## Ligavesh

sorcer said:


> Guys, Misrob has asked me to post this here. The watches are being assembled, however there is a big problem, due to known events, with postage and receiving money from abroad. Please do accept deepest apology for this and be assured that Misrob is looking for alternative options.


he should ask Dmitry from Meranom how he does it


----------



## Zany4

Ligavesh said:


> he should ask Dmitry from Meranom how he does it


Aparently a lot of Meranom’s shipments are being returned to him. It seems the gulf states’ postal systems are now enforcing the embargo, at least to certain destinations.


----------



## jimzilla

He needs to find someone in a country that reciprocates shipping with Russia and other countries as well. I am dealing with sellers that do just that. Should not be that hard
but the downside is that I am having to pay 2 shipping charges...... JMO.


----------



## philippeF

I've asked the French postal service. It seems that there's no issue with Russian parcels incoming ... let us know please
Philippe
I've the strap since 2 years


----------



## edx69

So who do I message up to get my name on the list? 🙂 249 seems to be available so would love to take that


----------



## Pain02042011

sorcer said:


> Guys, Misrob has asked me to post this here. The watches are being assembled, however there is a big problem, due to known events, with postage and receiving money from abroad. Please do accept deepest apology for this and be assured that Misrob is looking for alternative options.


Hello I know about the problems regarding the cost integrations regarding the shipments that will have to be made to receive this watch that we have been waiting for for over 2 years now, but my question is to whom we must communicate our data for the shipment to whom we have to pay the shipping, but by whom will we be contacted?


----------



## dinkan

It's a very beautiful watch. Well built. This is number 3. Delivered in Stockholm.


----------



## Zany4

dinkan said:


> It's a very beautiful watch. Well built. This is number 3. Delivered in Stockholm.


Very nice! I’m patiently waiting for fully paid #64 but don’t know if it will ever be possible to ship.

How did you get so many watches delivered to Sweden? How were you able to pay shipping costs? Did you have to pay incoming shipment taxes or did someone deliver them in person?


----------



## dinkan

Zany4 said:


> Very nice! I’m patiently waiting for fully paid #64 but don’t know if it will ever be possible to ship.
> 
> How did you get so many watches delivered to Sweden? How were you able to pay shipping costs? Did you have to pay incoming shipment taxes or did someone deliver them in person?


Thanks! 
It's much better IRL and is still growing on me. 
I had to pay taxes in the customs of course. 
A friend of mine knows someone who travels between Russia and EU sometimes. He had a chance to pick up my watch in Moscow a while ago. That's how I got mine. I paid my friend extra for the trouble. 
I can ask them if they have the time to help you if you like.


----------



## hoja_roja

dinkan said:


> Thanks!
> It's much better IRL and is still growing on me.
> I had to pay taxes in the customs of course.
> A friend of mine knows someone who travels between Russia and EU sometimes. He had a chance to pick up my watch in Moscow a while ago. That's how I got mine. I paid my friend extra for the trouble.
> I can ask them if they have the time to help you if you like.


Hi Dinkan, I'm in a similar situation I payed already for 3 examples of the sadko, and since I'm currently living in Sweden, may be your friend can help me to?🙃


----------



## dinkan

hoja_roja said:


> Hi Dinkan, I'm in a similar situation I payed already for 3 examples of the sadko, and since I'm currently living in Sweden, may be your friend can help me to?🙃


Hi hoja_roja, 
That's a good question. I'll ask if it's possible. Do you know if your three watches are ready for delivery?


----------



## dinkan

From what I know Russian watches are not on the list of sanctions between Russia and the European Union. It might be a good idea to get the watches out of Russia before there are more sanctions against Russia?


----------



## dinkan

I've got one extra Sadko here that I'm planning on selling. I would sell it for $750 if someone wants to avoid the trouble with the sanctions? It's got sapphire crystal.


----------



## Zany4

I’m not sure they are working on assembling any watches for foreign buyers. From reading the Russian forum, I get the feeling they are skipping us. I’m #64 and I only bought one watch, but I think some higher numbers have been delivered. Maybe around 50 total at this time. It does sound like if you ordered sapphire it is bring reserved as they are not allowing more sapphire purchases.


----------



## dinkan

Zany4 said:


> I’m not sure they are working on assembling any watches for foreign buyers. From reading the Russian forum, I get the feeling they are skipping us. I’m #64 and I only bought one watch, but I think some higher numbers have been delivered. Maybe around 50 total at this time. It does sound like if you ordered sapphire it is bring reserved as they are not allowing more sapphire purchases.


I've been in this project for several years. There was an option to choose sapphire crystal at one time and I took the opportunity.


----------



## Kotsov

Zany4 said:


> I’m not sure they are working on assembling any watches for foreign buyers. From reading the Russian forum, I get the feeling they are skipping us. I’m #64 and I only bought one watch, but I think some higher numbers have been delivered. Maybe around 50 total at this time. It does sound like if you ordered sapphire it is bring reserved as they are not allowing more sapphire purchases.


I'm in for four. Not an insignificant amount of money. It does seem that "foreigners" are being bypassed. I'm not getting any reply to messages via the site. Flatline.

Not the greatest experience.


----------



## dinkan

I'm sorry to hear that. If you're in for four watches, I'm sure they will take care of your questions. Have you tried to write a personal message to Misrob in the Russian forum? 
I know that Misrob needs an address and phonenumber to the participants. Does he have yours?


----------



## Ligavesh

Kotsov said:


> I'm in for four. Not an insignificant amount of money. It does seem that "foreigners" are being bypassed. I'm not getting any reply to messages via the site. Flatline.
> 
> Not the greatest experience.


I'm in for just one here, but I'm in for THREE Agats which seems way worse atm.


----------



## Kotsov

dinkan said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. If you're in for four watches, I'm sure they will take care of your questions. Have you tried to write a personal message to Misrob in the Russian forum?
> I know that Misrob needs an .address and phonenumber to the participants. Does he have yours?


Yes I've messaged and he has my details. 

Something might be happening, I just don't know.


----------



## Kotsov

Ligavesh said:


> I'm in for just one here, but I'm in for THREE Agats which seems way worse atm.


Yes, not great.


----------



## Danilao

I got an answer from Misrob, the problem is the shipment of the watch abroad. 
I don't understand, Meranom seems to be still in business…….

Like many of you I have already paid for my Sadko # 26 a few years ago. 
Does anyone have any advice to give to Russian friends regarding shipping methods abroad?


----------



## Zany4

The embargo for mail shipments from Russia is mostly effective, UPS/Fedex are not allowed at all. Even Meranom is having deliveries returned to him. There was a slow route thru the Middle East that has now apparently closed. Thru China is another option, but there are increased costs as a middle courier must be involved. Paying any additional shipping fees is also out of the question as Russia is no longer allowed to use the international banking or credit systems. Unless they want to gamble shipping the Sadko for free at the expense of the project through the cheapest mail service, I think there are no good options. Maybe ship from one of the other former Soviet states, but how would you cross a border with all those watches under increased scrutiny and security due to previous mobilization? I don’t think we see Sadkos being shipped out of Russia for a long time.


----------



## Simon

Zany4 said:


> *I don’t think we see Sadkos being shipped out of Russia for a long time.*


yep, cant see it happening


----------



## Ligavesh

Danilao said:


> I got an answer from Misrob, the problem is the shipment of the watch abroad.
> I don't understand, Meranom seems to be still in business…….
> 
> Like many of you I have already paid for my Sadko # 26 a few years ago.
> Does anyone have any advice to give to Russian friends regarding shipping methods abroad?


Shipping to Germany through the post is no problem, I would imagine for the whole EU as well. Now, if a payment for the shipment is needed, that is another issue - they have to ask Dmitriy from meranom how he does it.


----------



## Kotsov

Danilao said:


> I got an answer from Misrob, the problem is the shipment of the watch abroad.
> I don't understand, Meranom seems to be still in business…….
> 
> Like many of you I have already paid for my Sadko # 26 a few years ago.
> Does anyone have any advice to give to Russian friends regarding shipping methods abroad?



Excellent that you got a reply.


----------



## Kotsov

Some clarity needed I think.

Simple communication would help.


----------



## Zany4

Ligavesh said:


> Shipping to Germany through the post is no problem, I would imagine for the whole EU as well. Now, if a payment for the shipment is needed, that is another issue - they have to ask Dmitriy from meranom how he does it.


That is news to me. US packages have been returned from other countries’ mail services according to Meranom. Germany has tough customs and duty taxes as well... Maybe some enterprising German would like to help out or even make a few Deutschmarks shipping watch packages via DHL to the rest of the world. 😉


----------



## jimzilla

I had contacted Misrob a couple of days ago and was told can't abroad and cannot receive payments.


----------



## dinkan

jimzilla said:


> I had contacted Misrob a couple of days ago and was told can't abroad and cannot receive payments.


I'm sorry but in that case your only solution is the "Stockholm express". It's a bit slower and a bit more expensive but it reaches you. Let me know if I can help you.


----------



## jimzilla

"Stockholm express" That's catchy, Let me contact Misrob and see if it is doable, thank you so much for offering.
best regards, James.


----------



## Eric M

jimzilla said:


> "Stockholm express" That's catchy, Let me contact Misrob and see if it is doable, thank you so much for offering.
> best regards, James.


Let me know if you figure something out. I'm totally willing to pay for the convenience, as I've basically given up on getting my watch otherwise.

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## dinkan

Never give up. 
Watches are not on the list of sanctions between EU and Russia. You have to pay for customs of course. 
Is your watch paid for? Is it ready for shipping?


----------



## Utva_56

FYI: Post service between Russia and Serbia is working. Vostok-Watches 24 is using that connection to ship parcels.


----------



## Zany4

I think a lot of our watches are paid for, but unfortunately shipping fees have not been paid and I do not think we’re included in the original price.

Clarity on shipping fees would be appreciated, as there is no way to pay them, even if the postal service could deliver or another means thru a different nation were possible. That would make shipping costs even more expensive.

In the end it will be up to the project manager but under the circumstances I would not expect him to take unnecessary risks. This makes the situation for people who have already paid full of unknowns. But then the world is full of unknowns at the moment. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## dinkan

Zany4 said:


> I think a lot of our watches are paid for, but unfortunately shipping fees have not been paid and I do not think we’re included in the original price.
> 
> Clarity on shipping fees would be appreciated, as there is no way to pay them, even if the postal service could deliver or another means thru a different nation were possible. That would make shipping costs even more expensive.
> 
> In the end it will be up to the project manager but under the circumstances I would not expect him to take unnecessary risks. This makes the situation for people who have already paid full of unknowns. But then the world is full of unknowns at the moment. 🤷‍♂️


I think that I can help those that have paid their watches and have their Sadko ready for shipping pretty easy. 
Perhaps I even can help those that haven't been able to pay for their watches too but I need to check first. 
Please let me know if I can be of any assistance.


----------



## lorroberty

dinkan said:


> I think that I can help those that have paid their watches and have their Sadko ready for shipping pretty easy.
> Perhaps I even can help those that haven't been able to pay for their watches too but I need to check first.
> Please let me know if I can be of any assistance.


I have paid my watch (nr 137) and I would be very happy to get it.. shipped to France or to Italy, little difference for me


----------



## Ligavesh

dinkan said:


> I think that I can help those that have paid their watches and have their Sadko ready for shipping pretty easy.
> Perhaps I even can help those that haven't been able to pay for their watches too but I need to check first.
> Please let me know if I can be of any assistance.


If you can help with shipping costs - great! I would be extremely grateful! My watch is fully paid off, it's just the shipping (which I would've paid long ago, but it was never disclosed how much should we pay, cause they weren't sure how they would ship them, and in the meantime we know what happened)...


----------



## lorroberty

obviously no problem in paying whatever price for the shipping!


----------



## jimzilla

Haven't herd back from Misrob as of yet.


----------



## Ligavesh

Ligavesh said:


> If you can help with shipping costs - great! I would be extremely grateful! My watch is fully paid off, it's just the shipping (which I would've paid long ago, but it was never disclosed how much should we pay, cause they weren't sure how they would ship them, and in the meantime we know what happened)...


sorry @dinkan , I meant help with shipping, shipping costs are my duty


----------



## dinkan

Ligavesh said:


> sorry @dinkan , I meant help with shipping, shipping costs are my duty


I understood. 
I've asked my friends how we do this. Stay tuned and I'll get back.


----------



## dinkan

I've asked my friends and they can help with the transport of watches from Russia since it's a product that's not under sanctions by EU or Russia. It's a very complicated transport. 
The watches need to be paid already and ready for shipping of course.
They want it to be at least 5 watches and each watch will cost $70 just to get into EU. 
Can we find five people here that want to transport their Sadko from Russia to the EU at this price? 
This is just the transport out of Russia. After that there is the transport to your homecountry.


----------



## lorroberty

dinkan said:


> I've asked my friends and they can help with the transport of watches from Russia since it's a product that's not under sanctions by EU or Russia. It's a very complicated transport.
> The watches need to be paid already and ready for shipping of course.
> They want it to be at least 5 watches and each watch will cost $70 just to get into EU.
> Can we find five people here that want to transport their Sadko from Russia to the EU at this price?
> This is just the transport out of Russia. After that there is the transport to your homecountry.


I would be fine the price!


----------



## EnjoyWatches

dinkan said:


> I've asked my friends and they can help with the transport of watches from Russia since it's a product that's not under sanctions by EU or Russia. It's a very complicated transport.
> The watches need to be paid already and ready for shipping of course.
> They want it to be at least 5 watches and each watch will cost $70 just to get into EU.
> Can we find five people here that want to transport their Sadko from Russia to the EU at this price?
> This is just the transport out of Russia. After that there is the transport to your homecountry.


Anyone from Russia can send a watch to a EU country with Russian Post for around 12 euro's ....


----------



## dinkan

EnjoyWatches said:


> Anyone from Russia can send a watch to a EU country with Russian Post for around 12 euro's ....


I wish the folk running this project knew that.


----------



## jimzilla

Misrob contacted me back and said there is a possibility it may be able to ship from Russia to Armenia to one of my connections. Not Stockholm , thanks Misrob.


----------



## Ligavesh

lorroberty said:


> I would be fine the price!


I'm okay with that, too - it's steep compared to normal shipping, but what else can we do? The watchmakers can ship, but how to pay for the shipment (I mean to the guys in Russia, not this offer for 70 Euros)?


----------



## Ligavesh

dinkan said:


> I wish the folk running this project knew that.


I think paying those 12 Euros is the problem.


----------



## EnjoyWatches

Ligavesh said:


> I think paying those 12 Euros is the problem.


There you have a good point!


----------



## dinkan

Ligavesh said:


> I'm okay with that, too - it's steep compared to normal shipping, but what else can we do? The watchmakers can ship, but how to pay for the shipment (I mean to the guys in Russia, not this offer for 70 Euros)?


I know it's a steep price and I questioned it too and my friend explained that the transport is complicated with controls on both side of the border and the situation is getting more and more complicated for every day.


----------



## philippeF

Is there any address where the watches can be picked up ? If a russian citizen would be ready to ship the watch ?


----------



## hoja_roja

Hi People!

I would like to have the watches delivered to some relatives in Russia. I was trying to contact Misrob regarding that, but he didnt respond to me so far. I did message him here at WUS, should I write to him at watch.ru?


----------



## hoja_roja

jimzilla said:


> Misrob contacted me back and said there is a possibility it may be able to ship from Russia to Armenia to one of my connections. Not Stockholm , thanks Misrob.


Hi Jimzilla!
How did you contact him here in this forum or at watch.ru?


----------



## dinkan

hoja_roja said:


> Hi People!
> 
> I would like to have the watches delivered to some relatives in Russia. I was trying to contact Misrob regarding that, but he didnt respond to me so far. I did message him here at WUS, should I write to him at watch.ru?


Yes, he is easier to reach on the Russian forum.


----------



## sorcer

Guys, here is an update from Misrob. At the moment it is logistically difficult to ship watches outside of Russia, there is a risk that random parcels will be rejected by border control. If you are able to pick up directly from Russia via your contacts - this would be great, at the moment Misrob is focused on sending out watches inside Russia.

Don't forget that Misrob did not charge for the shipping/sapphire crystal and at the moment pretty much all international payment systems are blocked in Russia, so this is an extra hurdle. 

I am also told by Misrob that there is a person in Sweden who may help (sorry, do not know the name), this may be an options. I am also stuck in the same situation and not sure when I will see my watch. Will try to post you updated.


----------



## dinkan

sorcer said:


> Guys, here is an update from Misrob. At the moment it is logistically difficult to ship watches outside of Russia, there is a risk that random parcels will be rejected by border control. If you are able to pick up directly from Russia via your contacts - this would be great, at the moment Misrob is focused on sending out watches inside Russia.
> 
> Don't forget that Misrob did not charge for the shipping/sapphire crystal and at the moment pretty much all international payment systems are blocked in Russia, so this is an extra hurdle.
> 
> I am also told by Misrob that there is a person in Sweden who may help (sorry, do not know the name), this may be an options. I am also stuck in the same situation and not sure when I will see my watch. Will try to post you updated.


Hello! 
I think he might have meant me. 
I've offered to help those that want to get their Sadko delivered. I think we need to be at least five people or watches for it to be meaningful.
I have a friend that can help with this. She knows a person that goes over the border between EU and Russia sometimes. The price she has indicated is very high and I understand that and questioned the price myself. She has explained that the situation at the border is very complicated with controls on both sides. The people that helped me to get my Sadko delivered is reliable, she explained. 
I'm not making any profit on this. The people that's transporting the watches out of Russia is of course making a profit. I don't think they would bother if they don't get paid. 
My profit is that I might get a chance to order another Sadko.


----------



## Ligavesh

dinkan said:


> I think we need to be at least five people or watches for it to be meaningful.


With @lorroberty and me, we have two, let's see if another 3 show up.


----------



## lorroberty

Ligavesh said:


> With @lorroberty and me, we have two, let's see if another 3 show up.


yes! 
I know it's not great to pay this money on top but it seems the best way to get the watch, given the fact that it has already been 2 full years since I paid and who know when I can get it through regular posting..


----------



## dinkan

lorroberty said:


> yes!
> I know it's not great to pay this money on top but it seems the best way to get the watch, given the fact that it has already been 2 full years since I paid and who know when I can get it through regular posting..


If we can get two more, I'm prepared to order another Sadko.


----------



## jimzilla

I would like to hop on the 'Stockholm Express" as well to make up the 4TH person ........ 
I think we need to discuss payment methods as well.
Watch is paid in full with sapphire.


158jimzilla (WUS)wus/25.05.2020310$28.10.20201


----------



## Horoticus

Count me in as #5! Please let us know the best way to proceed. Many thanks.


----------



## Zany4

I am Sadko #64, and I would also like to add mine to this group, if possible. I have paid for the entire watch (watch + sapphire) but not for any shipping charges.

If Misrob can send you a meaningful number of the foreign watches in a bundle package, your cost only covers getting them to Sweden or also to the US by regular Swedish mail service? We would pay you via paypal and you / your friends would take care of getting them to Stockholm and then also abroad?

I guess at some point we would need to send a private message to Misrob on the watch.ru site and tell him we want our watches bundled to ship to Dinkan?

Thank you for willing to make this effort!!!!


----------



## lagazeta

I am number 98 paid for the watch and the sapphire. I would be interested.


----------



## tokareva

I'm very interested in this opportunity, but I also have to wonder what kind of potential risks might be involved. Is there any possibility that the watches could be lost, stolen, or confiscated? 🤔


----------



## jimzilla

Agreed, we will have to contact Misrob after we get a game plan together and I also am concerned as tokareva about the potential risks.


----------



## jimzilla

I hear crickets???
I am going to contact Misrob and see what criteria has to be met to get our watches out of Russia.
There is not any clear game plan as of yet. I am guessing you would have to have someone working on your behalf 
to personally pick up the watch or have it shipped to them in Russia or participating country and then that person has a connection to ship it to us or another country that is currently allowed to reciprocate postal services. Seems a bit of a long shot.
We have to first see if our watch is ready and secondly what the parameters are to get it picked up or shipped and what the cost would be. hopefully Misrob answers me back.


----------



## dinkan

It's a long shot but it works. There are always risks with shipping and in this case, no guarantees. I've tried this once and it worked. I received my Sadko. 
If you want, I can, with the help of some friends, get your watches out of Russia for $70 each. After that there is the shippingcost from Stockholm to your country. 
Let me know if I can help.


----------



## Ligavesh

dinkan said:


> It's a long shot but it works. There are always risks with shipping and in this case, no guarantees. I've tried this once and it worked. I received my Sadko.
> If you want, I can, with the help of some friends, get your watches out of Russia for $70 each. After that there is the shippingcost from Stockholm to your country.
> Let me know if I can help.


I'm in.


----------



## jimzilla

Thank you dincan, I want to wait and hear some details from misrob or sorcer.
If they won't release the watches or a certain watch is not ready then it is a moot point.
We need some imformation from one of them I think.


----------



## Zany4

For this to work they have to assemble all our numbers. Not sure the order they are assembling in, i.e. low numbers first. If that’s the case then will they ship after every 5 are done or wait for a larger batch? Are there extraneous duties or customs or risk that will increase with a larger quantity of watches? Hope all the plans can be worked out ahead of time.


----------



## jimzilla

It would be nice to contact them for answers.
does anyone know BANDIDO he is a member here and posts on watch.ru on the Sadko project maybe he can talk to them for us on watch.ru ?


----------



## Eric M

I would be interested as well, and my Sadko is already paid for, excluding shipping 

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov

jimzilla said:


> Haven't herd back from Misrob as of yet.


Me neither...


----------



## Kotsov

hoja_roja said:


> Hi Jimzilla!
> How did you contact him here in this forum or at watch.ru?


Try watch RU. Didn't work for me though.


----------



## Kotsov

jimzilla said:


> It would be nice to contact them for answers.
> does anyone know BANDIDO he is a member here and posts on watch.ru on the Sadko project maybe he can talk to them for us on watch.ru ?
> 
> View attachment 17031367



I can post on watch RU for what it's worth. Maybe a group message?


----------



## jimzilla

Actually Kotsov that is an excellent idea.  
I am not a member there.


----------



## dinkan

How many are we in here that knows that their watch is ready and working? Knows that it's ready for shipping?


----------



## lagazeta

lagazeta said:


> I am number 98 paid for the watch and the sapphire. I would be interested.


A friend of the group will take care of my watch.


----------



## jimzilla

I have no idea if my watch is ready. I am paid in full and number 158 with / sapphire.
I think if we contact Misrob we should give him a complete email of everyone who is on the Stockholm Express so when he answers back he only answers back 1 time to all. It would be easier for him I think and better results for us as well.
we can enter our information for him like this?


158jimzilla (WUS)wus/25.05.2020310$28.10.20201


----------



## Victorv

Hi guys, someone knows where i can find the spreadsheet?

Need to know my number, its been a while since we started and i dont remember wich is mine haha


----------



## Horoticus

Проект - Амфибия "Садко". Эволюция-перерождение.


Лист1 Часы с сапфировым стеклом все забронированы!!! № часов/ number,Участник/ member,Номер поста и дата регистрации / Post’s number and registration date,Оплата, сумма / Payment, amount,Дата оплаты / Payment date,сапфир,минерал,Примечание / Comments,Ссылка на тему : Link to the forum’...




docs.google.com


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Horoticus said:


> Проект - Амфибия "Садко". Эволюция-перерождение.
> 
> 
> Лист1 Часы с сапфировым стеклом все забронированы!!! № часов/ number,Участник/ member,Номер поста и дата регистрации / Post’s number and registration date,Оплата, сумма / Payment, amount,Дата оплаты / Payment date,сапфир,минерал,Примечание / Comments,Ссылка на тему : Link to the forum’...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docs.google.com


Is that up to date? Only I was on the list for #271 but it now shows blank. 

Not that I've paid or was even asked to pay!


----------



## Horoticus

It is a link from an early post, so I cannot comment on how up to date it is. Perhaps someone with more knowledge can chime in.


----------



## Zany4

I looks like they have shipped around 55 if they are going in numerical order. I am #64 so “could” be up soon.

Misrob will not answer private messages on the Russian forum. He keeps saying we have to wait until he private messages us on the Russian forum, WatchUSeek, or via email.

The first one of us who receives a message from Misrob should propose Dinkan’s shipping offer for those of us who are committed.

My suspicion is that they are not assembling in numerical order or willfully skipping those of us outside of Russia due to the shipping issue.

🤷‍♂️


----------



## dinkan

Thanks Zany4,
Misrob told me that he wants those that want my help with shipping to send him a private message here on WUS. This is to avoid misunderstandings later. You can find his profile here: Misrob . He reads private messages on WUS.
I don't know if it makes it easier for him to plan his work with assembling the watches?
I just think that we should show patience and be grateful to a man that's done an amazing job with this watch. 
For those that send the private message to Misrob, please send me the same message so there will be no misunderstandings.


----------



## Zany4

It is also clear they are assembling watches out of numerical order, probably skipping non-Russian orders entirely. Seems like someone ordered multiple watches but with numbers far apart but they still just received. I may message Misrob and see if he can work with Dinkan, but no idea when at least 5 watches would be ready for him to ship. I think we need a running list of those on the Stockholm express before making contact, but I’ll tell him I am interested if he can s accommodate us.


----------



## dinkan

Right now we are 4 watches. We need one more to go. 
As of now there is one watch ordered to Sweden. Two watches ordered to the US and one watch ordered to Germany.


----------



## lorroberty

dinkan said:


> Right now we are 4 watches. We need one more to go.
> As of now there is one watch ordered to Sweden. Two watches ordered to the US and one watch ordered to Germany.


wait, I would like it sent to France if it is possible!


----------



## Zany4

I have sent a private message to Misrob regarding the following Sadko orders maybe being sent to Dinkan:


----------



## Eric M

dinkan said:


> Thanks Zany4,
> Misrob told me that he wants those that want my help with shipping to send him a private message here on WUS. This is to avoid misunderstandings later. You can find his profile here: Misrob . He reads private messages on WUS.
> I don't know if it makes it easier for him to plan his work with assembling the watches?
> I just think that we should show patience and be grateful to a man that's done an amazing job with this watch.
> For those that send the private message to Misrob, please send me the same message so there will be no misunderstandings.


PM sent to both of you

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

Zany4 said:


> I have sent a private message to Misrob regarding the following Sadko orders maybe being sent to Dinkan:
> View attachment 17039264


I appreciate you putting me on the list, but for $70 I think I'll wait for the war to end. 😅


----------



## sorcer

Guys,

Those who can *collect their watches in Russia (this is only for those who can collect their watch inside Russia!!!)

Again, this is only if you can collect your watch in Russia*

I suggest we do as follows. Can you please DM me your shipping details: Name, address, telephone number. I know that some people already did it but I would like to have latest detais in case something has changed. Please be concise. Also, do not CC other people unless you want them to see the address etc.

Once I have all the details, I will pass them on to Misrob.

If you have any suggestions - please share them.


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> I appreciate you putting me on the list, but for $70 I think I'll wait for the war to end. 😅


It's okay, Kotsov will make up for it.


----------



## Kotsov

Ligavesh said:


> It's okay, Kotsov will make up for it.


Trouble is it's 4 x $70 plus four lots of customs duty...

I'm think I'm happy with Misrob keeping them until he sorts out the domestic participants first. 

What I am peeved about is just not being told about what is a sensible arrangement. And not getting sapphire on two of the watches that I asked for


----------



## Ernesto García

Hello. I would like to participate in the list of recipients of a sadko. Thank you


----------



## vattier

Hello everyone.

I had this project forgotten..! My number was 51.
How is the problem of shipping to the EU?
I'm in Spain.
If anyone can advise-help me, I would appreciate it.
I would like to receive it soon, it´s very nice!

Thanks


----------



## lagazeta

Zany4 said:


> He enviado un mensaje privado a Misrob con respecto a las siguientes órdenes de Sadko que quizás se envíen a Dinkan:
> View attachment 17039264
> 
> [/COTIZAR]
> El mio se ocupa otro amigo.Excluirme de esa lista.Soy el 98.


----------



## Peturus

dinkan said:


> It's a long shot but it works. There are always risks with shipping and in this case, no guarantees. I've tried this once and it worked. I received my Sadko.
> If you want, I can, with the help of some friends, get your watches out of Russia for $70 each. After that there is the shippingcost from Stockholm to your country.
> Let me know if I can help.


I would also be interested in this option. My watch is fully paid.


----------



## Ligavesh

vattier said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I had this project forgotten..! My number was 51.
> How is the problem of shipping to the EU?
> I'm in Spain.
> If anyone can advise-help me, I would appreciate it.
> I would like to receive it soon, it´s very nice!
> 
> Thanks


The problem is paying for the shipping - can't have bad Vlad get our money!


----------



## dinkan

Peturus said:


> I would also be interested in this option. My watch is fully paid.


That's nice to hear. 
It looks like the project is focusing on assembling and delivering the Sadkos to the domestic Russian buyers at the moment. When it's our turn I will see if I can help. My friend says that the situation is getting more and more complicated for every day there.


----------



## jimzilla

dinkan said:


> That's nice to hear.
> It looks like the project is focusing on assembling and delivering the Sadkos to the domestic Russian buyers at the moment. When it's our turn I will see if I can help. My friend says that the situation is getting more and more complicated for every day there.


It would be much appreciated dinkan.


----------



## Zany4

I just saw on the Russian forum that watch #60 was assembled and I am #64. The problem is that they are not assembling watches in numerical order and sapphire / mineral does not make a difference either. Even if you are fully paid other than shipping costs, it seems they are not assembling and watches for buyers outside of Russia. Also, more Russians are regularly ordering more mineral crystal Sadkos up to the planned 300. This will only increase the delay for those of us outside of Russia. There is still no method of transferring funds for any remaining payment balance or shipping costs. Dinkan's $70 option may be the only one available until the conflict ends.


----------



## dinkan

Zany4 said:


> I just saw on the Russian forum that watch #60 was assembled and I am #64. The problem is that they are not assembling watches in numerical order and sapphire / mineral does not make a difference either. Even if you are fully paid other than shipping costs, it seems they are not assembling and watches for buyers outside of Russia. Also, more Russians are regularly ordering more mineral crystal Sadkos up to the planned 300. This will only increase the delay for those of us outside of Russia. There is still no method of transferring funds for any remaining payment balance or shipping costs. Dinkan's $70 option may be the only one available until the conflict ends.


I take the fact that Russians are ordering more Sadkos as a good sign for us that are waiting for a Sadko.
This is one of the best built Russian watch that I've seen - yet.


----------



## Kotsov

I have four watches. An option would be to take three and use the payment for the fourth to cover costs.

There could be many more options. Who knows?

It's a shame to join a project with enthusiasm, send money immediately, and then not have the courtesy of a reply.


----------



## Ligavesh

Zany4 said:


> I just saw on the Russian forum that watch #60 was assembled and I am #64. The problem is that they are not assembling watches in numerical order and sapphire / mineral does not make a difference either. Even if you are fully paid other than shipping costs, it seems they are not assembling and watches for buyers outside of Russia. Also, more Russians are regularly ordering more mineral crystal Sadkos up to the planned 300. This will only increase the delay for those of us outside of Russia. There is still no method of transferring funds for any remaining payment balance or shipping costs. Dinkan's $70 option may be the only one available until the conflict ends.


The sanctions will remain.


----------



## DaniLonge

Good evening! I would like to participate in the project! I am a Russian watch enthusiast.
Thanks


----------



## DaniLonge

If possible can I have number 243?
Thanks guys


----------



## Eric M

Has anyone heard anything from Misrob about foreign orders lately? It seems like a great project, but several of us paid up years ago and have very little hope of seeing a watch anytime soon.

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## miroman

Today I finally succeeded (with huge help from a member of watch.ru) to receive my Sadko #63 (I'm '63). Absolutely brilliant, not a single complaint at all. Now I'm waiting for the strap 























Meanwhile how it looks on NATO:


----------



## Kotsov

miroman said:


> Today I finally succeeded (with huge help from a member of watch.ru) to receive my Sadko #63 (I'm '63). Absolutely brilliant, not a single complaint at all. Now I'm waiting for the strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile how it looks on NATO:


Absolutely fantastic. I'm envious.


----------



## Zany4

miroman said:


> Today I finally succeeded (with huge help from a member of watch.ru) to receive my Sadko #63 (I'm '63)...


That's awesome! Is that a sapphire one? I'm right behind you at #64 and so jealous. Trying to get mine couriered and shipped thru Sweden if possible.🤞


----------



## miroman

Zany4 said:


> That's awesome! Is that a sapphire one? I'm right behind you at #64 and so jealous. Trying to get mine couriered and shipped thru Sweden if possible.🤞


No, mine is with mineral glass. First - for more "vintage" feeling; second - for close "copy" of the original; and third - the design makes it virtually impossible to scratch the glass without damaging badly the bezel.


----------

